# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Racket sur les non-rsidents ?

## Paul_Le_Heros

Bonjour,

    Je voudrais faire connatre au plus grand auditoire possible, le fait que le code Fiscale est en cours de modification. Il y a longtemps que la chose tait promise. Je crois que tous ceux qui lavaient promise ont vit le sujet, guids par la sagesse  des conomistes qui ont rendu leur rapport sur les divers propositions, sans doute .

    Vous tes probablement de ceux qui nont pas le dixime des revenus de Grard Depardieu. Et vous aurez sans doute cri, comme je lai fait, quil devait cracher au bassinet, en coutant les rapports innocents des mdias politiquement contrls. Mais ont dit au village que ltat lui demandait 82 % de ces revenus ! Vous tes dubitatif ? Aujourdhui, je le crois capable de demander a, et voici pourquoi.

    Jhabite  ltranger. En Amrique du sud. Jy suis rfugi conomique, en quelque sorte. La dernire fois que jai habit en France ce fut  lge de 53 ans (2007), et jy ai cherch du boulot. Ce site est un site de pro cultivs. Alors, qui des lecteurs ne sais pas ce que signifier chercher du travail  plus de 50 ans ? a fout les jetons aux salaris les plus gs dentre vous, nest-ce pas ? Au cas o quelquun ne le saurait pas, les conditions de dfense du salari sont telles quil y a des chefs dentreprise qui les licencient  49 ans, prenant les devants

    En 1995, mon pouse a dcid dacqurir un petit htel de campagne. Il nous a t vendu bien trop cher, mais bon. Jai t impliqu, pleinement daccord, et ai acquis les  murs  alors que mon pouse (dalors) sest offert le fonds de commerce. Mais a a mal march. Jai d toujours coper pour maintenir le chaland  flot. a a beaucoup secou le mnage et nous avons fini par nous sparer (un grand classique dans ce milieu, parat-il). En 2012, le contrat de location de ces murs, mon unique revenu mondial, tait rvalu  1250 Euros par mois. Et justement, sur lanne 2012, le Fisc a chang de comportement  lgard des non-rsidents et demande 20+15,5 % dimpt et de prlvement social forfaitaires (attention : prlvement, pas contribution ni impt, cest important !). Je ne peux pas abandonner plus du tiers de mon maigre revenu pour un tat qui vie si largement au-dessus de ses moyens ! Vous imaginez les pays dAfrique demander  leurs citoyens rfugis en France, le tiers de leur revenu ? Jen serais l de la honte de mon pays si les choses nallaient pas plus loin. Jai donc cherch logiquement  vendre le bien immobilier  mes hritires et leur mre. Le tout sans faire de plus-value, par principe. Et bien l encore les fourberies sont bien plus terribles. les gouvernements nont rien trouv de mieux que de se garantir le racket en crant des emplois bidons de  contrleurs des plus-values opres lors de vente de biens immobiliers . Passage oblig si le montant de la vente slve  plus de 150k. L o le bt blesse profondment, cest dans ce nouveau calcul de cette plus-value. Cette nouvelle mthode men trouve sur ce qui est en ma possession depuis plus de 18 ans ! Mon calcul tait bas sur l'  indice du cot de la construction , toujours maintenu par l'Insee, et qui a longtemps t la mthode du Fisc. Le calcul d'aujourd'hui est si biscornu quil mapparat vraiment comme une insulte au bon sens populaire, car il racle partout pour vous trouver un maximum de plus-value. Et l encore, limpt sur cette plus-value est une sanction  lencontre des non-rsidents. Les taux sont en train de changer  nouveau (aot 2014, en douce, pour la rentre) et salourdissent encore plus, pouvant aller jusqu 75 %!

    Croyez-moi, ils sont des milliers  vivre modestement (souvent une retraite) dun maigre revenu franais (gnralement la location de leur maison), alors quils seraient dhonntes mendiants en France. Et trs peu nombreux sont ceux dans le cas de Depardieu. Au train o vont les choses, il faut imprativement supprimer le droit de vote aux non-rsidents, avant quils ne fassent basculer les choses  lextrme droite, avec l'aide des ex-communistes

    Noter quil en va de mme des revenus immobiliers que des successions, et l, cela gnre des cas de sgrgation, puisque deux frres nhriterons pas la mme chose suivant quils rsident ou non en France. Enfin, j'ai lu des indigents qui ont crit quil tait juste que les non rsidents participent au secours social des Franais ! Les conditions de vie propices  la survie financire ne sont videmment celles des pays les plus pauvres, sans scurit sociale, sans infrastructure routire confortable, sans rseau ferroviaire, etc. Nous navons droit  aucune subvention alors quen France, les plus de 60 ans sont dispenss de taxe TV, de taxe dhabitation et peuvent bnficier dallocation logement. Nous devons payer, et plus que les ayants droit, alors que nous nen bnficions pas ? Je propose  ces ringards de payer un taxe pour aider les Bingladis  se sortir de leur mouise, allez : soyez gnreux, vous-aussi !

    Sincrement,
P.

----------


## Zirak

> Jhabite  ltranger. En Amrique du sud. *Jy suis rfugi conomique*, en quelque sorte.





> Enfin, j'ai lu des indigents qui ont crit quil tait juste que les non rsidents participent au secours social des Franais ! Les conditions de vie propices  la survie financire ne sont videmment celles des pays les plus pauvres, sans scurit sociale, sans infrastructure routire confortable, sans rseau ferroviaire, etc. Nous navons droit  aucune subvention alors quen France, *les plus de 60 ans sont dispenss de taxe TV, de taxe dhabitation et peuvent bnficier dallocation logement. Nous devons payer, et plus que les ayants droit, alors que nous nen bnficions pas ?*



Faire un laus sur Depardieu, se qualifier soit-mme de rfugi "conomique", puis venir rler qu'on ne veut pas payer pour les aides dont on pourrait bnficier en France maintenant, si on tait pas parti se planquer  l'tranger avant, il faut tre fort !

En gros tu voudrais nous faire verser une larme, car tes 1250 de revenus / mois, (qui te servent de retraite donc et qui dans le pays o tu t'es install, doivent reprsenter plus de 6 mois de salaire et donc te permettre de vivre plus que convenablement), vont tre un peu plus tax, alors qu'un smicard qui bosse gagne autant mais se tape les prlvements patronaux, la TVA toute l'anne, etc etc ???

Je ne suis mme pas sr que ma grand-mre les touchent ces 1250 pour sa retraite donc oui elle peut tre exempte de redevance tl et de 2/3 conneries... 

Si tu aurais plus d'avantage  tre en France selon toi, reviens-y, tu seras exempt des mmes choses, et tu toucheras peut-tre mme une petite retraite en plus de la location des murs.  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme dans la prsentation, c'est qu'elle prsente un vrai problme, une taxation assez abusive, sous un jour caricatural.

Que les revenus franais des non rsidents soient taxs a 33%, c'est pas super, et ca touche pas mal de monde qui vit a l'tranger, parfois pour de trs bonne raison.
Ca encourage en plus a ne pas trop s'embeter avec tout ca(et on reparle d'investissement tranger)

Il y a des gens qui ont des situations indcentes, et encore peu,  l'tranger. beaucoup de franais trouve les niveaux de salaires trop haut, mais ne voudrait pas aller dans ces pays, ou pas dans les conditions qu'ils voudraient voir appliquer aux rsidents trangers.

Je pense qu'il y a plus d'envie qu'autre chose derrire tout cela, et le fait que majoritairement, les franais de l'tranger vote a droite(mme si ca change pas mal)

Mais c'est vrai que quand on essaye de se dire qu'on va acheter un pti truc pour le louer en France, c'est pas un super plan sur le long terme sans tre rsident. Une frois que l'on fait des revenus(donc par exemple qu'on a fini de dduire les travaux), on se met a payer beaucoup plus que les locaux.

A savoir tout de mme, on peut demander une ristourne a l'tat francais si l'on prouve que l'imposition est suprieure a celle que l'on aurait en France sur tous ses revenus mondiaux. Donc notre amis Paul pourrait, en thorie, s'adresse au fisc, leur prsenter ses 1250 de revenus mensuels moins ses frais(rparations sur le bien, etc...) et leur demander de l'imposer au niveau local franais.

Il serait du coup presque non imposable sur la part des 20%, et il lui resterait la CSG  payer.

----------


## r0d

> Si tu aurais plus d'avantage  tre en France selon toi, reviens-y, tu seras exempt des mmes choses, et tu toucheras peut-tre mme une petite retraite en plus de la location des murs.


Sa retraite, il l'aura quand il aura l'ge requis, mme s'il n'habite pas en France.

Pour ma part, je ne comprend pas trop le procs qui est fait ici. Quel est le problme? Qu'on paye trop d'impts en France? Que les non rsidents payent plus que les non rsidents? Qu'il soit difficile de vivre sans travailler?

----------


## Darkzinus

Bon, a me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul  ne pas avoir cern le fond du propos.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Alors, je veux : 
- gagner de l'argent en France
- ne pas y vivre, faut pas dconner, c'est trop cher
- ne plus y payer d'impts
- garder ma nationalit franaise bien sr
- ventuellement me faire rapatrier aux frais du contribuable en mme temps que les autres "ressortissants" si jamais il y a une catastrophe dans le pays
- le c** de la crmire
A emporter ou pour consommer sur place ?




> Je ne peux pas abandonner plus du tiers de mon maigre revenu pour un tat qui vie si largement au-dessus de ses moyens !


Scoop : tu sais que pour les rsidents c'est plus de 40% ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour resituer, jusqu' rcemment, les non rsident se voyait impos une imposition forfaitaire de 20% sur leurs revenus franais. Pour nous, pas dimpts progressif. 
Depuis quelques annes, on y a adjoint pour tout ce qui est immobilier, donc presque 90% des revenus des familles louant leur logement quand elles partent, la CSG.

Ce qui choque les expatris, c'est que l'on a finalement augment leur imposition de 13.3% l'air de rien en les faisant pass pour des natis. Il y a bien sur les gens qui se rfugie dans un pays du tiers monde pour vivre de rien(et souvent qui reviennent vite quand ils ont un cancer...). Mais il y a aussi beaucoup de gens qui partent  l'tranger pour travailler, pour largir leur point de vue ou dcouvrir de nouvelles manires de travailler. Certaines partent en contrat expatri, de moins en moins(seuls quelques destinations craignos en bnficie encore dans ma boite par exemple), la majorit le font en contrat locaux.
Hors, ce n'est pas parce que je suis en Roumanie depuis presque 3 ans que je prtendrais avoir une connaissance assez fine du milieu local et de la lgislation pour me lancer dans une opration immobilire. Je n'envisage dailleurs pas d'y passer ma vie, je changerai surement de pays  un moment pour revenir en France ou pas.

Si quand on a 25 ans, vivre  l'tranger en salaire local est un bon calcul, a mon age ca devient moins vrai. Les gens autour de moi peuvent emprunter, acheter un logement, donc gnrer un revenu avec de l'emprunt. Ils peuvent faire de mme pour louer un bien.
De mon cot, je suis un locataire forc, la mobilit ne peut pas venir avec un achat immobilier.

La solution qu'utilisent donc les personnes vivant  l'tranger historiquement est donc d'acheter un bien, de le louer, et avec ce qu'ils recoivent comme loyer, ils payent leur propre loyer. Cest a peu prs une opration blanche si on se dbrouille bien sur les 6-10 premires annes(le temps d'amortir les travaux fait dans l'ancien par exemple). Mais aprs, ca devient trs cher. On passe vite de 0% a 33% d'imposition sur ces revenus, cequi rend l'opration blanche pas si blanche que ca.

Comme en plus c'est la CSG dont on parle, qui permet de financer la scurit sociale a laquelle nous n'avons pas le droit, a fait un peu mal au derche. (parce que oui, utiliser sa carte vitale quand on est non rsident est une fraude. Mon docteur en France, je le paye plein pot, pareil le dentiste, etc... Quand je viens en France, j'ai une assurance voyage comme quand vous allez  l'tranger).

Derrire les mots de Paul, il y a une vraie revendication des expatris dans leur ensemble de revenir  la situation prcdente (presque toutes les listes aux lections en parle). Il y a aussi un certain ras le bol de voir des situations personnelles qui sont prsente de certaines faon qu'on pense ces gens favoriss, avec des salaires trs haut ou des conditions de vie importantes, alors que dans certains pays, rien que le fait d'tre franais nous met en danger.
(simple cambriolage de l'appart, agression diverses, enlvement, kidnapping d'enfant, mise  mort, etc...) Et le soutien du consulat, c'est quelque chose de trs relatif. Quand on parle de francafrique et de pays ou on a des intrets stratgiques(cote d'ivoire avec total, ou je ne sais quel pays avec areva...) pour ces pays, on voit l'arme venir sauver les Franais. Dans les autres cas on a pas les mme assurances d'tre secouru promptement.





> Scoop : tu sais que pour les rsidents c'est plus de 40% ?


Non, pour les rsidents, ca dpend du taux d'imposition global et de la tranche dans laquelle tu es.

----------


## micka132

Est-ce que des trangers achetant un bien immobilier en France, et qui le loue, payent ce genre de taxe galement? Parce quil me semble que la situation est  peu prs similaire non?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Est-ce que des trangers achetant un bien immobilier en France, et qui le loue, payent ce genre de taxe galement? Parce quil me semble que la situation est  peu prs similaire non?


Je pense que oui.

La diffrence, c'est que la grande majorit des trangers qui investissent en France sont des fonds de placement ou des entreprises qui joue sur les plue value.
La grande majorit des franais qui investissent en France sont des gens qui sont temporairement en dehors du pays. C'est plus la familiarit du march qui les attire que ses perspectives.

En plus, comme ce sont des entreprises, elles doivent avoir moyen de se dbrouiller autrement, en crant une filiale locale par exemple.

----------


## Invit

> Non, pour les rsidents, ca dpend du taux d'imposition global et de la tranche dans laquelle tu es.


Je parlais en global : impt sur le revenu + CSG + cotisations salariales + TVA + ...
En fonction des revenus c'est entre 30 et 40%.




> Comme en plus c'est la CSG dont on parle, qui permet de financer la scurit sociale a laquelle nous n'avons pas le droit, a fait un peu mal au derche.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi les 15% de la CSG feraient plus mal au derche que les 20%. Dans tous les cas ces impts financeront des trucs dont vous ne bnficierez pas, vu que vous n'habitez pas en France. L c'est estampill CSG, donc effectivement tu sais quel truc dont tu ne bnficies pas a finance, mais a ne fait pas de diffrence avec les 20% qui peuvent financer l'ducation, la police ou je ne sais quel autre truc dont tu ne bnficies pas.

Derrire ces impts, il y a l'ide de rcuprer une partie du pognon qui chappe  l'Etat. Si tu loues ton bien en France et que tu y rsides, une partie de l'argent des loyers retourne  l'Etat dans la TVA. Alors certes, vous n'en bnficiez pas quand vous tes  l'tranger, mais tout a vous attend au chaud s'il vous prend l'envie de rentrer. Tu rentres, tu peux toucher directement le RSA, avoir la scu, la CMU... et ce mme si tu n'as pas vers un centime  l'Etat pendant ton expatriation. Oui, parce qu'il ne faut pas oublier qu'une partie des expatris ne paie pas d'impts en France, puisqu'elle n'y gagne rien. Pourtant la mre patrie les accueille les bras ouverts lors de leur retour et ils bnficient des prestations sociales comme tout le monde.




> Si quand on a 25 ans, vivre  l'tranger en salaire local est un bon calcul, a mon age ca devient moins vrai. Les gens autour de moi peuvent emprunter, acheter un logement, donc gnrer un revenu avec de l'emprunt. Ils peuvent faire de mme pour louer un bien.
> De mon cot, je suis un locataire forc, la mobilit ne peut pas venir avec un achat immobilier.
> 
> La solution qu'utilisent donc les personnes vivant  l'tranger historiquement est donc d'acheter un bien, de le louer, et avec ce qu'ils recoivent comme loyer, ils payent leur propre loyer. Cest a peu prs une opration blanche si on se dbrouille bien sur les 6-10 premires annes(le temps d'amortir les travaux fait dans l'ancien par exemple). Mais aprs, ca devient trs cher. On passe vite de 0% a 33% d'imposition sur ces revenus, cequi rend l'opration blanche pas si blanche que ca.


Je ne comprends pas trop cette partie-l. 
Si tu gagnes au moins la mme chose que les locaux, tu as au moins le mme niveau de vie. Donc ton loyer franais que tu perois, c'est bien du beurre dans les pinards, non ?
Pourquoi tu dis que tu es locataire forc ? Tu n'achtes pas parce que tu n'en as pas le droit (pourtant tu es en UE) ou parce que tu n'as pas l'intention de rester ?

Ok le mot nantis te gne. Prends le cas de Paul_le_Troll qui poste son premier message et disparat : il vit  l'tranger sans travailler avant l'ge de la retraite, dans un pays moins cher que la France (o qu'il soit en Amrique du Sud c'est moins cher, voire BEAUCOUP moins cher) et peroit une rente franaise. T'es d'accord que toucher 800 / mois sans bosser en Amrique du Sud, c'est quelque chose de difficilement faisable pour les locaux. Certes c'est pas Depardieu, mais c'est pas le mexicain moyen non plus.
Moi je veux bien que votre expatriation soit motive par l'envie de voyage, de dcouverte, ou que sais-je. Mais reconnais que quand tu pars dans un pays moins cher que le tien, en te dbrouillant pour percevoir une rente depuis la France, c'est que t'es pas non plus prt  adopter le train de vie local mais plutt celui... d'un expat.




> Il y a aussi un certain ras le bol de voir des situations personnelles qui sont prsente de certaines faon qu'on pense ces gens favoriss, avec des salaires trs haut ou des conditions de vie importantes, alors que dans certains pays, rien que le fait d'tre franais nous met en danger.
> (simple cambriolage de l'appart, agression diverses, enlvement, kidnapping d'enfant, mise  mort, etc...)


Certes, mais personne ne vous oblige  partir dans des pays dangereux. Si tu veux un bon niveau de vie, a veut dire que le pays est plutt pauvre. S'il est pauvre, il sera srement plus dangereux. Tu veux la scurit, reste en UE, au moins t'auras plus de facilits pour acheter ou emprunter.




> Cette nouvelle mthode men trouve sur ce qui est en ma possession depuis plus de 18 ans !


J'avais pas relev a, mais comment tu veux qu'un bien immobilier n'ait pas pris de valeur en 18 ans ? A moins d'habiter au fin fond de la Creuse et encore, les prix ont au moins doubl sur cette priode.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je parlais en global : impt sur le revenu + CSG + cotisations salariales + TVA + ...
> En fonction des revenus c'est entre 30 et 40%.


N'oublie pas que les expat paye aussi des impots. En Roumanie, je suis  30-40% de prlvements. (je ne sais pas trop, c'est prelev a la source). la TVA c'est 24.5% ici.



> Je ne vois pas pourquoi les 15% de la CSG feraient plus mal au derche que les 20%. Dans tous les cas ces impts financeront des trucs dont vous ne bnficierez pas, vu que vous n'habitez pas en France. L c'est estampill CSG, donc effectivement tu sais quel truc dont tu ne bnficies pas a finance, mais a ne fait pas de diffrence avec les 20% qui peuvent financer l'ducation, la police ou je ne sais quel autre truc dont tu ne bnficies pas.


En fait, il font mal parce qu'ils sont nouveaux, et qu'ils ont t prsent comme une mesure de justice sociale, comme si les expat tait finalement des privilgis.



> Derrire ces impts, il y a l'ide de rcuprer une partie du pognon qui chappe  l'Etat. Si tu loues ton bien en France et que tu y rsides, une partie de l'argent des loyers retourne  l'Etat dans la TVA.


D'accord avec toi.



> Alors certes, vous n'en bnficiez pas quand vous tes  l'tranger, mais tout a vous attend au chaud s'il vous prend l'envie de rentrer. Tu rentres, tu peux toucher directement le RSA, avoir la scu, la CMU... et ce mme si tu n'as pas vers un centime  l'Etat pendant ton expatriation. Oui, parce qu'il ne faut pas oublier qu'une partie des expatris ne paie pas d'impts en France, puisqu'elle n'y gagne rien. Pourtant la mre patrie les accueille les bras ouverts lors de leur retour et ils bnficient des prestations sociales comme tout le monde.


Tout ne nous attends pas si bien que ca. On a des priodes de carence, des aides conditionnes, voir spcifiques(je n'ai pas eu le droit au RSA mais a l'ATA a mon retour du Canada). Pas plus de CMU pour nous que pour les autres, etc...
Je ne dis pas que l'on a pas des avantages en france, mais juste que le sujet est plus vaste que cela.



> Je ne comprends pas trop cette partie-l. 
> Si tu gagnes au moins la mme chose que les locaux, tu as au moins le mme niveau de vie. Donc ton loyer franais que tu perois, c'est bien du beurre dans les pinards, non ?
> Pourquoi tu dis que tu es locataire forc ? Tu n'achtes pas parce que tu n'en as pas le droit (pourtant tu es en UE) ou parce que tu n'as pas l'intention de rester ?


En fait, si tu regarde, il est peu rentable d'acheter un bien si tu rsides quelque part moins de 33% du temps ncessaire  payer ton emprunt. En gnral entre 6 et 8 annes.
Si tu ajoutes la mconnaissance des prix, des quartiers, du coup de la vie, etc... tu ne peux en gnral pas acheter.
Hors, financer son logement par l'emprunt, c'est une manire de gonfler artificiellement son revenu.

Si tu paye 500 de loyer et que tu achte pour 200 de plus, tu vas obtenir 700 de valeur de biens achet pour 200 d'efforts supplmentaires. C'est comme si tous les mois tu mettais 500 de cot en conomie en plus.(je schmatises, il y a des dsavantages aussi).
Si tu compare la situation de 2 familles gagnant la mme chose pendant 30 ans, l'une achetant, l'autre non, tu verras que la seconde est moins riche d'environ 30-50% du prix de la maison  la fin de l'emprunt, et que ce diffrentiel sacclre encore plus une fois le prt pay.




> Ok le mot nantis te gne. Prends le cas de Paul_le_Troll qui poste son premier message et disparat : il vit  l'tranger sans travailler avant l'ge de la retraite, dans un pays moins cher que la France (o qu'il soit en Amrique du Sud c'est moins cher, voire BEAUCOUP moins cher) et peroit une rente franaise. T'es d'accord que toucher 800 / mois sans bosser en Amrique du Sud, c'est quelque chose de difficilement faisable pour les locaux. Certes c'est pas Depardieu, mais c'est pas le mexicain moyen non plus.
> Moi je veux bien que votre expatriation soit motive par l'envie de voyage, de dcouverte, ou que sais-je. Mais reconnais que quand tu pars dans un pays moins cher que le tien, en te dbrouillant pour percevoir une rente depuis la France, c'est que t'es pas non plus prt  adopter le train de vie local mais plutt celui... d'un expat.


En fait, je me rfrait  une autre proposition qui est pass plutt inaperue qui consistait a imposer les revenus acquis a l'tranger au niveau franais.
par exemple, si tu gagnais 100 000, que l'tat local te prenait 10 000 en impt et que l'tat franais t'aurait pris en France 25000, il t'aurait rclam les 15 000 de diffrence.

Ca avait aussi nerv les expat qui avait rpondu, a juste titre selon moi, que les pays ou l'on avait de gros salaire taient souvent les plus dangereux ou l'on ne pouvait vivre sans une sacr scurit, voir des installation ultra couteuse. (pas d'eau courante, c'est avoir sa citerne, son traitement des eaux, etc... pareil pour llectricit).



> Certes, mais personne ne vous oblige  partir dans des pays dangereux. Si tu veux un bon niveau de vie, a veut dire que le pays est plutt pauvre. S'il est pauvre, il sera srement plus dangereux. Tu veux la scurit, reste en UE, au moins t'auras plus de facilits pour acheter ou emprunter.


La France est bien contente quand total paye des impots en France ou juste que total existe... pourtant avec nos rserves de ptrole, on pourrait se dire que ca n'est pas naturel. Pareil pour areva. Dans une moindre mesure, quand orange s'implante de 30 pays, certains tant assez dangereux ou inhospitalier, l'tat ne crache pas sur ses 30%...

Il faut bien envoyer des gens pour mettre cela en place. 


Et mme en dehors de cala, si je prends mon exemple personnel, je suis salari local, pas plus riche qu'un Roumain. Je paye presque tout plus cher qu'eux parce que j'ai mon accent franais.(logement 10-20% plus cher par exemple, taxi souvent pareil, etc...)
J'ai t cambriol, surement parce que j'ai t repr comme franais.
La ou un Roumain se contente d'une porte classique, on a du mettre une porte super blinde.
Et pendant plusieurs semaines, on avait la trouille de s'etre fait repr par d'autres personnes moins bien intentionnes... avec un nouveau n, on a vite peur.

Donc quand on vient te dire que tu dois vivre comme un local, voir moins bien(si on te rimpose par derrire), c'est un peu mal venu.

----------


## Zirak

> Et mme en dehors de cala, si je prends mon exemple personnel, je suis salari local, pas plus riche qu'un Roumain. Je paye presque tout plus cher qu'eux parce que j'ai mon accent franais.(logement 10-20% plus cher par exemple, taxi souvent pareil, etc...)
> J'ai t cambriol, surement parce que j'ai t repr comme franais.
> La ou un Roumain se contente d'une porte classique, on a du mettre une porte super blinde.
> Et pendant plusieurs semaines, on avait la trouille de s'etre fait repr par d'autres personnes moins bien intentionnes... avec un nouveau n, on a vite peur.
> 
> Donc quand on vient te dire que tu dois vivre comme un local, voir moins bien(si on te rimpose par derrire), c'est un peu mal venu.



Parce que vous tiez franais seulement, ou justement, car les locaux, sachant que vous tiez des expats, ont considr (surement  tord) que justement, vous aviez de meilleurs moyens qu'un local comme certains autres expats ou que vous n'tiez pas des expats, mais juste des gens en contrat la bas pour 2/3 ans avec un salaire franais et donc des revenus beaucoup plus gros que ce que tu gagnais rellement ?  

Dans pratiquement tous les pays moins riches qu'en France, les trangers en gnral, (pas seulement les franais) sont considrs comme tant forcement plus riches que les locaux, et seront toujours forcement plus enclins  subir des vols, des enlvements, etc etc car justement, la plupart du temps, ils ont plus d'argent que les locaux.





> Derrire les mots de Paul, il y a une vraie revendication des expatris dans leur ensemble de revenir  la situation prcdente (presque toutes les listes aux lections en parle). Il y a aussi un certain ras le bol de voir des situations personnelles qui sont prsente de certaines faon qu'on pense ces gens favoriss, avec des salaires trs haut ou des conditions de vie importantes, alors que dans certains pays, rien que le fait d'tre franais nous met en danger.



Ce n'est pas parce que ta situation  toi, n'est pas aussi profiteuse qu'on pourrait le croire, que tous les expats sont dans le mme cas... Un mec qui touche 1250 sans bosser dans un pays ou le salaire moyen doit tre de 100/150, il ne me fera pas pleurer car il est impos de 10 ou 13% en plus.

De plus, rien ne t'as oblig  venir dans un pays o tu es en danger du fait d'tre franais non, c'est votre choix. 


Sinon moi aussi mes impts ont beaucoup augment ces dernires annes comme tout le monde, et on aimerait tous revenir  la situation prcdente, vous n'tes pas une cible privilgie les expats. 

De plus tu viens nous dire que tu es aussi tax la-bas, que la tva est  24%, etc etc, OK, mais 24% de quel prix ? L'autre fois tu nous parlait de ton concierge et de son salaire de 250, si il arrive  s'en sortir avec 250 (mme si il y a de la dbrouille  cot , du troc, du boulot au black de sa part, etc etc), c'est que globalement les prix sont beaucoup moins levs, donc payer 24% de tva sur un truc  20 quand on France, on en paierai 20% mais sur 50 ou 60, ben y'a pas photo sur la diffrence de pouvoir d'achat quand mme. Donc avec un revenu de 1250  sans travailler, comme Paul, tu dois largement vivre au dessus du niveau de vie du roumain moyen...

----------


## Invit

> N'oublie pas que les expat paye aussi des impots. En Roumanie, je suis  30-40% de prlvements. (je ne sais pas trop, c'est prelev a la source). la TVA c'est 24.5% ici.


Oui mais sur tes revenus locaux uniquement j'imagine. Ton loyer franais n'est pas retax par la Roumanie, non ?




> En fait, je me rfrait  une autre proposition qui est pass plutt inaperue qui consistait a imposer les revenus acquis a l'tranger au niveau franais.
> par exemple, si tu gagnais 100 000, que l'tat local te prenait 10 000 en impt et que l'tat franais t'aurait pris en France 25000, il t'aurait rclam les 15 000 de diffrence.


Je suis pas d'accord avec a. Pour moi les revenus gagns dans un pays doivent tre taxs par ce pays. On peut discuter du taux, mais cela doit rester la rgle.




> La France est bien contente quand total paye des impots en France ou juste que total existe...


Total est dficitaire en France, ils ne paient pas l'impt sur les socits. Ils paient les cotisations et tout ce qui concerne l'implantation franaise. Le reste des impts de Total est pay  l'tranger. Aprs a concerne les pays d'implantation. A eux d'estimer combien leur facturer pour l'exploitation de leurs ressources naturelles.

Je ne vois pas trop o tu veux en venir avec ces exemples. Ils vont dans des pays dangereux pour faire du fric. J'imagine qu'ils ont calcul la rentabilit, sinon ils n'iraient pas. Idem pour les expats qui vont dans les pays dangereux mais o les salaires sont plus levs comme tu dis. Ils choisissent d'aller l-bas, on va pas leur faire un abattement d'impts parce qu'ils doivent investir dans des alarmes et des voitures blindes parce qu'ils risquent de se faire enlever par des gurilleros.




> Ca avait aussi nerv les expat qui avait rpondu, a juste titre selon moi, que les pays ou l'on avait de gros salaire taient souvent les plus dangereux ou l'on ne pouvait vivre sans une sacr scurit, voir des installation ultra couteuse. (pas d'eau courante, c'est avoir sa citerne, son traitement des eaux, etc... pareil pour llectricit).
> ...
> Donc quand on vient te dire que tu dois vivre comme un local, voir moins bien(si on te rimpose par derrire), c'est un peu mal venu.


Je ne nie pas la difficult et le danger, mais je ne vois pas comment (ni mme pourquoi en fait) l'Etat franais devrait tenir compte de cela.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, ce que je veux dire, c'est que l'tat a une double vision.
D'un cot il veut accroitre la prsence des francais dans le monde et la sphre d'influence que cela reprsente.(politique, change commerciaux, etc...)

D'un autre, il commence de plus en plus a  prsenter les expatris comme des privilgis, au moment ou les contrats locaux se multiplie.

tre expatri prsente des avantages, mais pas que, c'est ce que je voulais essayer d'expliquer. Faire pencher la balance d'un cot aura forcement une influence sur le reste.

Et oui, quand l'tat commence a pointer du doigt les hauts salaires sans raliser que le reliquat a la fin une fois les charges basiques payes est faible, c'est sa responsabilit.

Par ailleurs, il faut bien sur s'inquiter du niveau de vie local, mais galement du cout pour maintenir son niveau de vie franais la bas. Sans mme parler de nourriture, avoir l'eau courante, llectricit, un minimum d'hygine, bref, ce qui nous semble naturel en France depuis plusieurs dizaines d'anne n'existe pas dans de nombreux pays. Venir dire a un francais, le niveau de vie local est a 100e / mois, donc vous tre privilgi avec vos 3000, c'est parfois trs con. Parce que pour avoir l'eau, llectricit, etc... il vous faudra peut tre pay 1500e votre maison. Et ajouter la scurit, etc...

Sans dire que l'on doit pleurer sur notre sort, etc... il ne faut juste pas regarder uniquement le train de vie des expats sur le salaire, mais aussi sur leurs charges.

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis pas d'accord avec a. Pour moi les revenus gagns dans un pays doivent tre taxs par ce pays. On peut discuter du taux, mais cela doit rester la rgle.


Voil, si tous les expats vivaient avec un salaire local et seulement a, ils ne devraient pas tre "surtaxs" par la France, maintenant, si l'expat en question, touche un salaire franais, ou a des rentres d'argent venant de France, cela ne me choque pas que l'Etat en ponctionne une partie.





> Je ne nie pas la difficult et le danger, mais je ne vois pas comment (ni mme pourquoi en fait) l'Etat franais devrait tenir compte de cela.


+1 Ce n'est pas l'Etat qui vous a oblig  partir dans ce pays prcisment. Quand une boite envoie quelqu'un  l'tranger, pour une certaines dure, il y a compensation sur le salaire et pas qu'un peu, pour "compenser" ces risques, et l'loignement. Maintenant si tu dcide par toi-mme d'aller dans un pays  risque, cela reste ton choix, pas celui de l'Etat, et si on commence  regarder le pays de destination pour faire des paliers d'imposition, en fonction du danger, il y aura quand mme des expats pour revenir rler car ils sont plus imposs que d'autres expats dans un autre pays et que ce n'est pas juste...

----------


## Zirak

> En fait, ce que je veux dire, c'est que l'tat a une double vision.
> D'un cot il veut accroitre la prsence des francais dans le monde et la sphre d'influence que cela reprsente.(politique, change commerciaux, etc...)
> 
> D'un autre, il commence de plus en plus a  prsenter les expatris comme des privilgis, au moment ou les contrats locaux se multiplie.


Pour moi, tu mlanges 2 cas la.

Quand l'Etat accroit son influence comme tu le dis, que cela soit niveau commercial ou politique, c'est via l'implantation de socit ou de d'organisation franaise, et si ta boite t'envoie  l'tranger via ce biais, tu toucheras souvent un salaire franais bien gonfl pour te faire accepter la dlocalisation, et qui, par rapport aux locaux, sont donc du coup bien souvent des privilgis oui.

Aprs il y a les expats comme toi, qui ont choisi d'eux-mmes de partir faire leur vie  l'tranger, avec un salaire local, mais dsol, je ne vois pas trop o tu accrois l'influence franaise en Roumanie tout seul dans ton coin  bosser dans une boite locale ?   


De plus, on ne dit pas qu'il faut imposer ces deux cas de la mme faon, mais seulement les revenus raliss en France, donc il n'est pas question de regarder que le salaire.

Oui tu n'as surement pas le mme train de vie qu'un franais en France, mais tu n'as pas non plus ( mon avis) le mme qu'un roumain, mais il n'est pas question ici de t'imposer que par rapport  ton salaire, et  tes charges, on parle de l'imposition sur de l'argent gnr en France, qui part tre dpens  l'tranger, pas de tes revenus sur place.

----------


## r0d

Pour moi, il ne devrait pas tre possible de s'enrichir personnellement grce  des biens immobiliers. Une maison, a doit servir pour y vivre, pas pour faire du fric avec.
Cette vision a au moins un avantage: a rgle tous les problmes qui apparaissent dans cette discussion.

----------


## pmithrandir

Zirak, en fait, les poste d'expatris ont tendance a beaucoup disparaitre.
Les gens voyagent plus facilement, donc les compensation diminuent, voir n'existe plus.

Pour ce qui est de l'influence, je peux t'assurer que l'tat sait trs bien profiter de la prsence franaise, rien que pour encourager l'usage du franais dans le monde.
Et si les dirigeants ont souvent des compensations pour venir  l'tranger, les plus jeunes ne l'ont pas. 

(et je bosse pas dans une boite locale :p mais une boite tout ce qu'il y a de plus francais)

Enfin, on a ici plus un problme d'incomprhension et d'accusation d'une frange de la population, suppose aise, contre une autre. Ca paye lectoralement, mais je trouve ca dommage pour ma part. Et je trouve dommage de se mettre a dos sa population qui vit a l'tranger pour des broutilles. (parce que vu le volume de personne, on reprsente pas des milliards d'euros non plus).

Et l'influence que l'on peut avoir, individuellement est assez forte.
Il n'est pas rare que les gens viennent nous parler de notre politique trangre. Qu'on viennent nous poser des questions sur quoi aller voir en france, ou des conseils divers.
Que l'on nous demande si on connait tel ou tel produit franais, tel ou tel film. Que l'on soit un vecteur de promotion du pays.

Je pense que c'est assez important aussi.

----------


## micka132

> Pour moi, il ne devrait pas tre possible de s'enrichir personnellement grce  des biens immobiliers. Une maison, a doit servir pour y vivre, pas pour faire du fric avec.
> Cette vision a au moins un avantage: a rgle tous les problmes qui apparaissent dans cette discussion.


On peut se poser la question sur tous types de biens (compte en banque, part d'une entreprise, oeuvre d'art, pari divers...): est-ce que l'on peut se faire de l'argent "sans rien faire"? C'est pas une question simple de savoir ce qu'est faire ou ne pas faire quelque chose.  Mais bon comme tout notre systme est bas sur ces mcanismes une simple rforme ne suffira pas ::roll:: ,  il s'agit donc plus d'une question philosophique qui peut  terme dboucher sur un vrai changement plutt qu'un projet de loi  soumettre  nos dputs.
A peu prs dans un mme ordre d'ide, que penses tu de la suppression de l'hritage?

----------


## r0d

> On peut se poser la question sur tous types de biens (compte en banque, part d'une entreprise, oeuvre d'art, pari divers...): est-ce que l'on peut se faire de l'argent "sans rien faire"? C'est pas une question simple de savoir ce qu'est faire ou ne pas faire quelque chose.  Mais bon comme tout notre systme est bas sur ces mcanismes une simple rforme ne suffira pas,  il s'agit donc plus d'une question philosophique qui peut  terme dboucher sur un vrai changement plutt qu'un projet de loi  soumettre  nos dputs.


Ha ben c'est sr que ce genre de proposition n'est pas prte de faire l'unanimit.



> A peu prs dans un mme ordre d'ide, que penses tu de la suppression de l'hritage?


Moi j'ai une conception trs simple des choses. Les seuls possessions auxquelles nous devrions avoir droit sont par notre travail. C'est on ne peut plus simple. Ce travail pouvant prendre, lui, plusieurs formes, celle qui plaira  chacun (salariat, freelance, au forfait,  l'heure, etc.). Donc non, pas d'hritage.
Il faut galement sortir certaines choses de la sphre marchande, comme la nourriture, le logement, l'nergie et les activit bancaires, entre autres. Je ne rejette pas le libralisme en bloc; je pense qu'il fonctionne trs bien pour les choses qui ne sont pas importantes, comme le commerce d'objets inutiles (je le dis de faon un peu vhmente, mais c'est tout de mme un norme march).

En fait, certaines rvolutions ont permit d'avancer un peu, surtout les rvolutions franaises, mais le travail ne sera pas achev tant qu'il sera possible de s'enrichir sans participer  l'effort commun. Et je parle bien d'enrichissement, pas de survie; je veux dire par l que je ne suis pas forcment contre le revenu universel, mme si je n'y crois pas vraiment (mais je suis prt  tenter l'exprience si suffisamment de monde est pour).

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est marrant rod, parce que je trouve justement que sur plusieurs domaines que tu veux exclure de la sphre marchande, c'est quand mme le moyen le plus efficace de voir quelque chose qui fonctionne.

Le logement priv est en gnral de bien meilleur qualit que le public, quelque soit le pays. Entre une rgie immobilire et un petit propritaire, celui qui prendra plus soin de son logement est surement le petit. Si tu respecte de ton cot, je n'ai jamais vu d'exemple de propritaire qui rechigne a faire des efforts eux aussi.
L'agriculture d'tat ou dirige n'a jamais fonctionn et a toujours men a des famines, mme dans les pays riches / producteurs.(un exemple, cuba... ou tu pose un fruit par terre, tu a un arbre quelques anne plus tard sans rien faire... et bien mme dans ces conditions ils ont du libraliser parce qu'ils ne produisaient plus rien)

Pour les activit bancaires, ca fonctionne plutt pas mal, il suffit de bien encadrer ces activit et de revenir aux rgles de 70. On tait dans la sphre marchande, et pourtant les abus taient moins forts.

----------


## Invit

> Moi j'ai une conception trs simple des choses. Les seuls possessions auxquelles nous devrions avoir droit sont par notre travail. C'est on ne peut plus simple. Ce travail pouvant prendre, lui, plusieurs formes, celle qui plaira  chacun (salariat, freelance, au forfait,  l'heure, etc.). Donc non, pas d'hritage.


Question : que fait-on dans ce cas-l des possessions des personnes dcdes.

Sinon tu sais que beaucoup d'ultralibralistes partagent ce point de vue, pas pour les mmes raisons tu t'en doute.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour l'hritage, je suis assez pour sa disparition moi aussi.

Je suis plutot pour sa limitation quand les personnes active hritent, puisqu'il y a un dsquilibre certain.
Mais dans le cas actuel ou ce sont des retraits (ou presque) qui hritent de retraits je pense que c'est une norme manne financire qui ne sert  rien d'autre qu'a la rente.

Je serai dailleur pour ma part pour une detaxation plus les hritiers sont jeunes, et une taxation allant croissant avec l'age.

En effet, l'tat fournit beaucoup d'aide a certain point de la vie, et malgr tout, les actifs qui crent des familles n'ont pas des conditions de vie gniales.
En revanche, leurs ains se retrouvent avec des patrimoines de plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros, et aucune raison de le consommer. (ce qui cr une situation ou les maisons restent vides, puisque le principal hritage reste la maison principale)

Pour faire simple, une personne de 60 ans qui hrite va additionner ca a ce qu'il a conomis toute sa vie.
Une jeune va soit se loger, soit utiliser cet argent pour lancer une activit, prendre son envol, avoir des enfants, etc... bref des choses utiles pour la socit.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Merci pour l'intrt que vous avez port  ce sujet, que je voulais informatif sur ce qui me semble tre un abus.

NOTE: je n'ai pas pu envoyer de texte, hier, et il n'y avait alors que cinq intervenants.




> "tu toucheras peut-tre mme une petite retraite en plus de la location des murs"


: oui, probablement, ce qui me fche d'autant plus : je toucherais tant l-bas et je raque tant ici. Mais pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris le texte : j'ai vendu. Il n'y a maintenant plus grand chose qui me lie  la France, mme pas un semblant de retraite.

Je vois que mon texte n'est pas si incomprhensible, puisque "pmithrandir" m'a compris. Pour les autres, relisez une ou deux autres autres fois le texte en entier et comprenez le, si possible. Il est un peu long, mais la smantique est simple et je n'ai pas utilis de mot si compliqu ! Gastiflex,  l'humour si dlicat et original, est dispens, bien sr\ !
----------------



> Pour moi, il ne devrait pas tre possible de s'enrichir personnellement grce  des biens immobiliers. Une maison, a doit servir pour y vivre, pas pour faire du fric avec.


a me fait plaisir de lire a, car je pensait comme a il y a maintenant...30 ou 35 ans! Ceci dit, il vous faut relire le texte: il s'agit d'un petit htel de campagne, donc une activit commerciale

Aujourd'hui, je vois que "pmithrandir" m'a compris parce qu'il vit le problme. La condition d'expatri n'est pas la mme que celle d'un gus comme moi, mais il est bien sr confront est cette sur-taxation. Il y a un intervenant qui a crit que la surcharge fiscale touche tous les Franais. C'est ce qu'il fallait dire (et lire). Les humoristes ne veulent plus passer  la TV  cause de l'obligation de faire du "politiquement correct". Les mdias ont prsent Depardieu de telle sorte qu'il apparaisse comme un bandit, alors que ce sont les politiques, les bandits. Personnellement, j'accuse la mauvaise gestion des 19 ans  droite et du clown actuel, que j'ai pourtant commenc par dfendre, car jusqu'alors, je pensait plus  gauche qu' droite. Tout espoir de changement n'est pas perdu.  bientt les chemises brunes et les belles bottes\ ! Et peut-tre mme le pas de l'oie dans nos rue, le 14 juillet\ !

Vous aller demander une augmentation tous les mois  votre employeur, vous ? Il faut tre un roi moderne (on les appelle "prsidents", aujourd'hui)  pour ce permettre de faire a\ ! Je suis mme convaincu que ces gens savent mme pas ce que travailler veux dire.

L'tat franais veut paraitre. Mais ce sont les intrts qui ont fait que la France est intervenue au Mali, pas la bont d'une me. C'est cette hypocrisie qui choque ceux qui vivent  l'extrieur, d'autant qu'il n'ont probablement que TV5 pour avoir de l'information, et l'on y parle de cette francophonie rayonnante. Le coq correspond bien  la France\ : j'ai vcu  la campagne et je connait bien cet animal des plus dsagrable, au moins par son agressivit, son arrogance.

Il y a quelques mois, on a pu parl d'un jeune retrait qui s'est suicid en simulant une attaque des gendarmes avec une arme en plastique. Son action n'aura servi  rien : les mdias n'ont pas expliqu et ont simplement dit qu'il tait dpressif\ ! Haaaa. Et le bon peuple a bu l'info, lui-mme ne demandant qu' tre rassur. "r0d"\ : la retraite, c'est pour dans quelques dizaine d'annes, seulement. Patience\ !

J'prouve beaucoup de honte en pensant  mon pays. Les citoyens ont t tranquillement pouss , duqu pour penser politiquement correct, et il leur est maintenant impossible de prendre du recul pour se regarder "vivre", et pire: "penser".

Regardez le pernicieux que je trouve dans le "politiquement correct". Je reviens d'une visite du site de "pmithrandir" (-: alors, mon IP, quel pays ?), site dont je salue la bonne ide. Il y a un sujet intitul Je suis pour taxer le luxe , Je trouve l'interrogation (pas le sujet) trs grave. Qui a besoin d'argent\ ? Le type qui pose la question, ou est-il seulement envieux\ ? Il laisse supposer que l'tat a besoin d'argent\ ? De plus d'argent\ ? Si c'est vrai, ce sera toujours plus. Il y a des annes que le budget est excdentaire, et pourtant, d'une annes sur l'autre, les prvisionnels gonflent. La France se comporte comme si elle tait riche  souhait, et surtout\ : loin de moi la "simplicit volontaire". Voici comment nait l'ide de surtaxer les non-rsidents (les rsidents n'en pouvant plus).

----------


## Marco46

> Il faut galement sortir certaines choses de la sphre marchande, comme la nourriture, le logement, l'nergie et les activit bancaires, entre autres. Je ne rejette pas le libralisme en bloc; je pense qu'il fonctionne trs bien pour les choses qui ne sont pas importantes, comme le commerce d'objets inutiles (je le dis de faon un peu vhmente, mais c'est tout de mme un norme march).


C'est bien mignon tout a r0d mais les patates poussent pas toutes seules. Comment t'incites les gens  aller planter des patates et surtout  aller les ramasser (ultra casse dos comme activit).

J'ai bien peur d'tre d'accord avec pmithrandir pour le coup ... Le systme capitaliste avec salariat est ce qui se fait de mieux pour nourrir (presque) tout le monde  peu prs bien et viter les gros cracks systmiques dans la production et l'approvisionnement.

----------


## r0d

> Ceci dit, il vous faut relire le texte: il s'agit d'un petit htel de campagne, donc une activit commerciale


J'avais bien compris, c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai pris la prcaution de parler, dans mon intervention, d'enrichissement personnel. Faon de diffrencier avec l'enrichissement professionnel. D'ailleurs je rpondais plus aux interventions de pmithrandir et autres qu'au PO.

Aprs, il y a tout un tas de choses complexes dans cette histoire, qui s'entre-mlent, et du coup c'est difficile d'y voir clair.
Par exemple, moi je propose de supprimer l'hritage. Soit. Premire question: que fait-on des possessions du dfunt? Bien que a ne m'enchante gure, la premire ide qui vient  l'esprit c'est que l'tat rcupre ces possessions. Mais on pourrait penser  organiser a selon un fond commun, bien sparer du reste du budget de l'tat, et qui serait utilis intelligemment. Mais de toutes faons, quelle que soit la faon dont ont tourne a, on retombe sur le mme problme: la gestion de ces ressources. Or je pense que nous sommes tous d'accord ici sur le fait que l'tat, tel qu'il est aujourd'hui, n'est pas l'institution idale en terme de gestion intelligente.
D'autant plus que ce n'est pas aussi simple, parce que si on veut appliquer radicalement le principe de "pas d'hritage", alors il faut empcher les "anciens" de donner leurs possessions avant le grand voyage. Et alors on se rapproche dangereusement de conception totalitaristes assez effrayantes.
Donc sincrement je sais pas, je n'ai pas de solution. Moi ma solution consiste  renvoyer une bonne fois pour toute l'utilitarisme l o il aurait toujours d tre: dans des films d'pouvante. Autant dire que concrtement, je n'ai pas de solution.

----------


## r0d

> C'est bien mignon tout a r0d mais les patates poussent pas toutes seules. Comment t'incites les gens  aller planter des patates et surtout  aller les ramasser (ultra casse dos comme activit).
> 
> J'ai bien peur d'tre d'accord avec pmithrandir pour le coup ... Le systme capitaliste avec salariat est ce qui se fait de mieux pour nourrir (presque) tout le monde  peu prs bien et viter les gros cracks systmiques dans la production et l'approvisionnement.


Cette question a t longuement dbattue et on trouve des traces de ce dbat depuis que l'Homme a invent l'criture. Ma rponse est celle de Spinoza: "L'effort par lequel toute chose tend  persvrer dans son tre n'est rien de plus que l'essence actuelle de cette chose". Dmerdez-vous avec a, j'ai pas le temps d'expliquer.

----------


## Invit

> Pour les autres, relisez une ou deux autres autres fois le texte en entier et comprenez le, si possible. Il est un peu long, mais la smantique est simple et je n'ai pas utilis de mot si compliqu ! Gastiflex,  l'humour si dlicat et original, est dispens, bien sr\ !


Trop aimable  ::mrgreen:: 

Je trouve quand mme ton texte pas super clair. Par exemple tu parles effectivement d'un htel de campagne, mais ensuite pour les 1250 tu parles d'un contrat de location. Donc on ne sait pas bien si les 1250 sont les revenus de cette activit (auquel cas ce n'est pas de la rente immobilire), si tu loues le fond de commerce, si tu loues en tant qu'habitation...
Idem pour la vente, tu dis que tu cherches  vendre, mais le premier post ne disais pas si cela avait abouti.


Plus gnralement, tout le monde trouve qu'il paie trop d'impts, et que le gouvernement gre mal l'argent. Toi parce que t'es expat, les entreprises  cause des charges, les particuliers  cause de telle taxe... Et tout le monde ou presque a vu ses impts augmenter ces dernires annes.
Tout le monde paie pour des trucs dont il ne bnficie pas, c'est un peu le principe. J'ai jamais touch le chmage, et pourtant je cotise.
Aprs on peut discuter du montant, mais visiblement a sera toujours trop pour toi puisque comme tu le dis, l'Etat n'a pas besoin d'argent.

----------


## Marco46

> Cette question a t longuement dbattue et on trouve des traces de ce dbat depuis que l'Homme a invent l'criture. Ma rponse est celle de Spinoza: "L'effort par lequel toute chose tend  persvrer dans son tre n'est rien de plus que l'essence actuelle de cette chose". Dmerdez-vous avec a, j'ai pas le temps d'expliquer.


L'homme aurait invent le capitalisme et le salariat en mme temps que l'criture ?

Boudiou on est pas au courant de tout hein  ::mrgreen:: 

Non srieusement si t'as pas le temps de rpondre t'es pas oblig de poser un tron philosophique  la Onfray en mode "vous tes tous rien que des incultes bande de sous m....". Tu peux tout aussi bien ne pas rpondre.

----------


## r0d

> Non srieusement si t'as pas le temps de rpondre t'es pas oblig de poser un tron philosophique  la Onfray en mode "vous tes tous rien que des incultes bande de sous m....". Tu peux tout aussi bien ne pas rpondre.


Je suis un ternel optimiste, et je garde espoir que, parmi les nombreuses pierres que je laisse sur mon chemin, quelques unes seront ramasses par des personnes curieuses.
Peut-tre que je nage en pleine utopie, mais je ne manque jamais de respect  quiconque, alors laisse-moi mes rves, et contentes-toi d'ignorer mes messages si pour toi ils sont insultants.
Je t'invite donc  prendre un peu de recul, et peut-tre qu'un jour, me voir donner des coups de pieds dans la mer pour la faire reculer t'amuseras; alors j'aurai gagn une bataille.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Oups ! Dsol, jai d rat quelques passages. (-: La distance, sans doute.
-------------------
Pour tendre le dbat en continuant sur le politiquement correct :

Les mdias disent : Les Suisses sont politiquement incorrects vis--vis de lEurope. En effet, lors dun rcent rfrendum, le peuple a dit non  la libre circulation des personnes chez eux. Il se trouve que jy travaillais, dbut des annes 2000, quand ils ont dit  oui  sur ce mme point, car ils ont dit  oui   cette poque. Ce que les Suisses ont dit rcemment, cest  STOP , ce qui est bien plus grave quun simple  non  ! Les lecteurs franais, nont que le vote lectoral pour agir. Ils ne peuvent quattendre les prochaines lections pour sexprimer, et comment ? Catastrophe ! Mme les plus gauchisants, ont et vont voter Front National parce que cela leur semble,  eux aussi, le seul moyen de dire STOP. Dire stop au moins  cette Europe qui cote si cher et qui ne satisfait que la paranoa des politiciens amricains du nord et les narques.

Le saviez-vous ? Mme les politiciens de Suisse pensent que la dmocratie dite directe est une btise, car le peuple vote sans comprendre. Voici qui rvle le niveau de suffisance de ceux qui nous gouvernent si mal, mais ne peuvent pas sen rendre compte, de par lexistence mme de cette suffisance. Il reste tout de mme la question du vote obligatoire, qui existe o jhabite, car en France (&+) ceux qui se dplacent pour voter manifeste tous (probablement) une conscience politique. Ceci ne serait bien sr plus vrai si le vote tait rendu (totalement) obligatoire. Alors : le bulletin blanc nest pas considr : est-ce juste ? Mais tient, jai une ide (-; ! Rendre le vote obligatoire pourrait-tre une autre source de taxe, avec les amendes

Figurez-vous que la taxe sur les successions nexiste pas o jhabite. Quand je leur parle de a ici, ils ouvrent bouche et yeux, horrifis. Nous sommes bien daccord que jamais cette taxe ne disparaitra de France : trop tard ! Mais pourquoi taxer lhritage ? Si le patrimoine reste au pays (tiens, tiens), il servira de toutes faons puisquil sera dpens par les prodigues ou continuera  fructifier pour les autres (je ne parles pas de produits purement financiers). a alimente toujours les fourneaux ! Ceci teindrait encore de lenvie si omniprsente. Le Franais a la rputation de sopposer au succs de son voisin. Rputation mrite ?

J'ai une autre ide (heuuuu). Inspirons nous encore dune des premires dmocraties connues et disons : Ne pouront-tre ligibles que des personnes ges de plus de 60 ans (Rome et ses snateurs).  une poque o l'esprance de vie tait plutt de 45 ans. Prenez cinq minutes de rflexion, s'il vous plait, avant de lever les bras au ciel en criant H oui, *r0d*, je pensais aussi que le vieux tromblon de Giscard aurait d finir au placard plutt qu' la prsidence de la France.

----------


## Mat.M

> Et l encore, limpt sur cette plus-value est une sanction  lencontre des non-rsidents. Les taux sont en train de changer  nouveau (aot 2014, en douce, pour la rentre) et salourdissent encore plus, pouvant aller jusqu 75 %!
> 
> P.


il me semble que c'est faux le Conseil d'Etat a annul la taxation  75%
De plus je n'ai pas compris ce message, lorsqu'on quitte la France pour l'tranger et qu'on rside plus de 6mois on n'a pas d'impts  payer.
Contrairement aux Amricains et aux Canadiens qui paient des impts mme en travaillant  l'tranger
Bref tout a c'est un peu du poujadisme de base qui s'annonce comme un troll..

pour ce qui est de l'Amrique du Sud et de la FRance qui vit au dessus de ses moyens j'ai des doutes concernant le fait d'habiter en Amrique du Sud car apparemment tu n'est pas au courant ,l'Argentine est en dfaut de paiement.
Donc deux choses soit le peso est dvalu ce qui est le cas donc cot de la vie qui devient lev pour les argentins soit l'Argentine comme le Brsil comme les autres pays devra faire payer plus d'impts pour financer le dveloppement des infrastructures




> Personnellement, j'accuse la mauvaise gestion des 19 ans  droite et du clown actuel, que j'ai pourtant commenc par dfendre, car jusqu'alors, je pensait plus  gauche qu' droite. .


mouais elle est un peu facile celle-l .....

tout le monde crache sur le gouvernement le nouveau comme l'ancien mais tout le monde en a profit, les grosses entreprises se sont gaves des deniers publiques ..parce que des entreprises franco-franaises qui tournent conomiquement avec les contrats signs avec la fonction publique et l'Etat central c'est lgion en France quand c'est pas la majorit.
Tiens tu veux un exemple ? Une grosse SSII qui a mis en chantier un logiciel de paie pour les militaires et pour le Ministre de la Dfense et qui s'est avr un gros fiasco de 200 millions d'euros...

Lorsque j'entends le patron de Dassault affirmer qu'on paie trop d'impts en France a me rend furax parce que qui passe des contrats avec Dassault pour acheter ses avions de combats ??
Les amricains ou les britanniques peut-tre ?

Et le CICE qui profite aux grosses entreprises et les allgements fiscaux a dit quelque chose ? 
Alors tes arguments poujadistes  deux sous non merci...

----------


## r0d

Il me parait hasardeux d'utiliser le terme de dmocratie  propos de la Rome des csars. Les rpublicains taient d'ailleurs considrs  l'poque comme de dangereux rvolutionnaires (lire Cicron par exemple). Les philosophes romains sont extrmement difficiles  lire car leur haine pour la plbe est insupportable.

Concernant la composition d'un gouvernement, d'un parlement ou autre institution dirigeante, je commencerai par poser la question: "En a-t-on seulement besoin?".
Mais puisque visiblement, la majorit pense que c'est indispensable, alors je prfrerais qu'une telle institution reprsente le peuple le plus possible. Des jeunes, des vieux, des riches, des pauvres, des intellos, des manuels, des hommes et des femmes, etc. Et pour arriver  ce rsultat, une des premire dmocratie connue -pour le coup- avait trouv une solution simple et efficace: le tirage au sort. Je fais rfrence  l'Athnes socratique bien sr.
Je pense que l'ide de l'homme g donc sage est un mythe. Comme disait Brassens: "Le temps ne fait rien  l'affaire, quand on est con, on est con.". Bien que je prfre la contrapose: Il y autant de jeunes gens brillants que de grand-pres aviss.

Enfin, le politiquement correct, c'est un sujet rcurrent sur ce forum. Et je pense que nous sommes tous  peu de choses prs d'accord sur le fait que c'est touffant, en effet, et particulirement en France.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Concernant la composition d'un gouvernement, d'un parlement ou autre institution dirigeante, je commencerai par poser la question: "En a-t-on seulement besoin?".





> une solution simple et efficace: le tirage au sort


J'avoue, r0d, j'ai jamais rv aussi fort que a ! Bon le tirage au sort, c'est une bonne ide, mais confier son sort au hasard, je prfrerais commencer par une rflexion collgiale en se rservant le tirage au sort en cas d'une quelconque galit, par dfinition trs peu probable.
J'ai rigol en lisant le lien http://anarchismenonviolence2.org/. Puis, je l'ai suivi. Merci d'exister, r0d, et je ne me moque pas.
Je ne me suis jamais battu, et pourtant, j'ai pratiqu un peu deux arts martiaux japonais. Mon prfr : Akido (quasi inconnu sur tout le continent amricain)-:. Idal pour les non violents qui sont menacs de se faire chahuter par des gros baraqus en matraque. Oui, un art martial pour non-violent, intressant, non ?

----------


## r0d

> un art martial pour non-violent, intressant, non ?


Trs intressant oui. Et a cadre parfaitement avec les positions des rvolutionnaires non-violents, dont la figure tutlaire est Gandhi. C'est  dire qu'on refuse la violence tant que c'est possible, mais on ne se refuse tout de mme pas la possibilit de se dfendre lorsqu'on est agress. C'est un des points qui nous diffrencie de la morale catholique, que nous considrons comme hypocrite.

Pour revenir sur le politiquement correct, quelle solutions proposerais-tu? Par exemple, penses-tu qu'il faut supprimer les lois qui limitent la libert d'expression?

A noter qu'en France il y a pas mal de lois qui limitent la libert d'expression. Outre la fameuse loi Gayssot (interdiction du ngationnisme, incitation  la haine raciale, etc.), il y a de nombreuses lois limitant la libert d'expression, qui vont de la protection des enfants jusqu' des questions de droit  l'image, en passant par les lois concernant les injures, diffamations et autres.

----------


## Invit

> Bon le tirage au sort, c'est une bonne ide, mais confier son sort au hasard, je prfrerais commencer par une rflexion collgiale en se rservant le tirage au sort en cas d'une quelconque galit, par dfinition trs peu probable.


Tu prfres confier ton sort  un groupe de personnes qui sortent tous de la promotion Voltaire de l'ENA et qui  la fin de leurs tudes ont choisi leur parti comme on choisit une entreprise et non en fonction de leurs ides ?

En quoi le tirage au sort serait pire que ce qu'on a actuellement ?

----------


## Marco46

> Figurez-vous que la taxe sur les successions nexiste pas o jhabite.


C'est scandaleux. Encore un pays de dgnrs npotiques.




> Quand je leur parle de a ici, ils ouvrent bouche et yeux, horrifis. Nous sommes bien daccord que jamais cette taxe ne disparaitra de France : trop tard ! Mais pourquoi taxer lhritage ? Si le patrimoine reste au pays (tiens, tiens), il servira de toutes faons puisquil sera dpens par les prodigues ou continuera  fructifier pour les autres (je ne parles pas de produits purement financiers). a alimente toujours les fourneaux ! Ceci teindrait encore de lenvie si omniprsente. Le Franais a la rputation de sopposer au succs de son voisin. Rputation mrite ?


La taxe sur l'hritage devrait tre de 100%. Afin d'avoir une vritable mritocratie. La reproduction sociale sclrose la socit. Il faut rebattre les cartes  chaque gnration.




> J'ai une autre ide (heuuuu). Inspirons nous encore dune des premires dmocraties connues et disons : Ne pouront-tre ligibles que des personnes ges de plus de 60 ans (Rome et ses snateurs).  une poque o l'esprance de vie tait plutt de 45 ans.


Ah parce que le systme actuel n'est pas assez grontocratique  tes yeux ?

On gueule que les lites politiques ne se renouvellent pas et toi tu veux nous coller un plancher  vieux  ::weird:: 




> Prenez cinq minutes de rflexion, s'il vous plait, avant de lever les bras au ciel en criant


Je viens de prendre 5 minutes de dtente avec tes posts, merci  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> La taxe sur l'hritage devrait tre de 100%. Afin d'avoir une vritable mritocratie. La reproduction sociale sclrose la socit. Il faut rebattre les cartes  chaque gnration.(.../...)


Peut-tre pas jusque l. Typiquement, passer une choppe ou une maison de famille  ses enfants, pourquoi pas. Mais au-del, on en arrive effectivement  de la reproduction sociale.

----------


## micka132

> Peut-tre pas jusque l. Typiquement, passer une choppe ou une maison de famille  ses enfants, pourquoi pas. Mais au-del, on en arrive effectivement  de la reproduction sociale.


Le problme c'est que beaucoup n'ont pas cette chance. Si tu veux te rapprocher le plus possible de l'galit c'est un frein vident.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> La taxe sur lhritage devrait tre de 100%.


Lhomme qui simagine son futur en fonction des biens matriels de ses aeuls ne mintresse pas. Mais mes raisons nont pas de valeur (politique). Cependant, je ne pense pas que la proprit soit le vol. Je ne pense pas communisme, bien que je crois avoir toujours pens communautaire (do mon amour pour le systme politique Suisse). Lanimation de Lnine tait, me semble-t-il, la prosprit collective. Et quelles que fut ce quil avait dans la tte, le rsultat a t plutt bon, ou  dfaut, pas si pire, grce  cette vrai volont dapporter quelque chose  la communaut. Cest ce qui fait la diffrence davec son successeur qui ressemble bien plus  ce que nous avons lhabitude davoir comme dirigeant, la schizophrnie en plus.




> On gueule que les lites politiques ne se renouvellent pas.


Vous confondez les personnes avec les actes. Mais cest vrai que lge nest pas une garantie : DSK na rien lch de ses excs, avec le temps. Tout de mme, il y a plein de raisons qui font que le temps calme, ne serait-ce que parce que lavenir fait moins peur (ou diffremment).




> En quoi le tirage au sort serait pire que ce quon a actuellement ?


 Daccord. Donc, laissons lide du tirage au sort pour les cas dexception.




> Pour revenir sur le politiquement correct, quelle solution proposerais-tu ? Par exemple, penses-tu quil faut supprimer les lois qui limitent la libert dexpression ?


Une loi semble par dfinition restrictive, donc limite les liberts, mme si lon parle de celles dun violeur ou dun pdophile. Il en est donc de mme si elle concerne lexpression. Qui a dit Il ny a pas de mal. Seul lexcs nuit. Je ne dis pas quil faille vivre les yeux dans le rtroviseur, mais les exemples sur lesquels se baser ont probablement dj t essays. Amliorons ! Encore une fois, le seul modle qui me convienne est la dmocratie dite directe, qui naura jamais t applique quen Suisse, probablement. Je ne fais pas confiance  lindividu seul. Y compris moi mme.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Ma pierre  l'difice, juste pour rebondir sur a :



> (...) Concernant la composition d'un gouvernement, d'un parlement ou autre institution dirigeante, je commencerai par poser la question: "En a-t-on seulement besoin?".
> Mais puisque visiblement, la majorit pense que c'est indispensable, alors je prfrerais qu'une telle institution reprsente le peuple le plus possible. Des jeunes, des vieux, des riches, des pauvres, des intellos, des manuels, des hommes et des femmes, etc. Et pour arriver  ce rsultat, une des premires dmocraties connues - pour le coup - avait trouv une solution simple et efficace : le tirage au sort. Je fais rfrence  l'*Athnes socratique* bien sr. (...)


Me semble en avoir dj parl il y a longtemps, faisons donc un ch'tit refresh de la memory  ::mrgreen:: 
Socrate -470 -399 d'aprs diverses sources, donc je cite Aristophane qui a crit ce qui suit en -393, 6 ans aprs la mort du "sage", c'est tout frais :



> [] Jappartiens comme vous  la communaut de ce pays, et je mafflige de voir si mal menes les affaires de la cit. Elle est gangrene ! Car je la vois toujours choisir ses dirigeants parmi les plus malfaisants. Et sil en est un bon pendant un jour, il devient mauvais pendant dix jours. Si lon donne des responsabilits  un autre, cest encore pire []. Et de tout a, cest vous, peuple dAthnes, le responsable.


in _L'Assemble des femmes_
Donc mfiance avec la dmocratie grecque telle qu'elle a t embellie par les zazous de la Renaissance, car elle a du plomb dans l'aile quand on creuse un peu  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Merci pour ces prcisions chef  ::): 
On peux aussi noter que Socrate, puis Platon, taient des aristocrates, et donc contre le tirage au sort. J'utilise aristocrate ici dans son sens premier et systmique, c'est  dire dans le sens d'une personne qui considre que l'aristocratie est la forme idale de gouvernance. L'aristocratie (tymologiquement aristos = meilleur, cratos = pouvoir) tant le systme qui fait en sorte que les meilleurs soient au pouvoir.
C'est d'ailleurs cette cole qui a "gagn" la guerre des ides, en grande partie grce  Platon et ses mthodes cavalires (il s'est comport comme un tyran, demandant que l'on brle les livres de ses opposants, etc.), puis par les romains, puis par les monarchies qui, appuys par les religions monothistes, s'accommodrent fort bien de cette conception. En faisant en sorte que seule une lite puisse choisir qui sont les "meilleurs" (chez les romains), puis en laissant ce rle  Dieu (monarchie de droit divin), le concept d'aristocratie n'a pas survcu  l'histoire. Comme tant d'autres concepts.

----------


## Marco46

> Cependant, je ne pense pas que la proprit soit le vol.


Moi non plus, mais jusqu' un certain degr.

Je pense que la proprit d'une maison par exemple n'est pas du vol, chacun  besoin de son chez-soi.
En revanche la proprit d'une centaine d'habitations peut tre utilise comme du racket ou du vol.




> Je ne pense pas communisme, bien que je crois avoir toujours pens communautaire (do mon amour pour le systme politique Suisse). Lanimation de Lnine tait, me semble-t-il, la prosprit collective. Et quelles que fut ce quil avait dans la tte, le rsultat a t plutt bon, ou  dfaut, pas si pire, grce  cette vrai volont dapporter quelque chose  la communaut. Cest ce qui fait la diffrence davec son successeur qui ressemble bien plus  ce que nous avons lhabitude davoir comme dirigeant, la schizophrnie en plus.


Il n'y a pas que le communisme  promouvoir la taxe de l'hritage. C'est contre la morale de pas mal de religions, il y a galement pas mal de courants du libralisme opposs  l'hritage.

L'hritage c'est quoi ? C'est disposer d'un patrimoine sans avoir travaill pour l'obtenir uniquement sur la base d'une filiation.
Jadis on disposait du pouvoir politique sans avoir travaill pour l'avoir sur la base de la filiation, a s'appelait la monarchie de droit divin.

Si l'on veut une socit mritocratique, o les meilleurs obtiennent les postes  responsabilits, viter le npotisme au maximum, une taxation trs forte de l'hritage est un des points ncessaire pour parvenir  ce but.

Je reconnais nanmoins que le leg de la maison de famille n'entre pas dans cette catgorie. Je parle plus des gros patrimoines financiers et fonciers. Avec le temps cela cre une situation de fodalisme conomique tout a fait nfaste pour la socit.




> Vous confondez les personnes avec les actes. Mais cest vrai que lge nest pas une garantie : DSK na rien lch de ses excs, avec le temps. Tout de mme, il y a plein de raisons qui font que le temps calme, ne serait-ce que parce que lavenir fait moins peur (ou diffremment).

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> En faisant en sorte que seule une lite puisse choisir qui sont les "meilleurs"


Corporatisme. Laccs au pouvoir le plus politique est maintenant rserv aux narques, et le reste, aux autres grandes coles. Pour moi, avec ou sans aide, Pierre Brgovoy devait se suicider : il faisait trop dombre /-: Sil a t un homme qui semble avoir voulu le bien de son pays, cest bien De Gaulle : linventeur de lENA, ide que dautre pays ont galement exploit (NB : Je ne suis pas gauliste). De toute manire, le corporatisme ne sera jamais loin : au Qubec / Canada, les politiques sont plutt avocats.

    Est-ce de llitisme : si un groupe doit choisir, il lira (ou nommera) celui qui lui semble le plus apte  accomplir la tche. Sain, non ?  larme, le plus martial.  ladministration des affaires du groupe qui ? le plus commerant ou le meilleur en calcul (-: ? Le groupe ne peut pas tre daccord avec le corporatisme, qui lexclus de llection. Une difficult est que ce que peroit le groupe peut ntre lie quaux seuls propos (les prtentions) de celui qui souhaite tre lu. Ne parlons pas de lart de communiquer daujourdhui : art de tromper, selon moi. Il y a, dans le corporatisme, quelque chose qui rpond trop bien  une des premires ncessits humaines : lappartenance  une famille.




> la proprit dune centaine dhabitations peut tre utilise comme du racket ou du vol.


Pour les habitations, ce sont des espaces de vie lous. Le propritaire paiera taxes sur ces bien et ces loyers, et il paiera la TVA sur ses gains en les dpensant. Cela ressemble assez  du commerce. O est le problme ? 


> peut tre utilise comme du racket ou du vol


 Si un homme est riche, ce nest certainement pas par excs de gnrosit. Si on parle de racketteur ou de voleur, on parle de malhonntet. Ce qui nest pas tout  fait la mme chose que le commerce. Tout le monde joue (avec l'argent), mais les voleurs sont hors jeu (hors rgles).




> une taxation trs forte de lhritage est un des points ncessaires pour parvenir  ce but.


Ceci est un postulat qui ne peut servir que ceux qui lennoncent. Je napprouve en rien les abus. Les mots *trs forte* sont lexpression dun abus. Une usine en hritage ? Hrite ou non, elle continue de vivre ou meurt, dpendant de la nature du ou des hritiers. En cas de succs, tout le monde est content. Mais lide de mort choquera toujours. Cest pourtant a, la vie )-: ! Et puis, allons plus loin : pourquoi attendre la mort dun propritaire pour sapproprier son bien ? Cueillez le fruit comme sil sagissait dune pomme mure, cest tout !

    Quel dommage que les ractions sur lge soient restes dans le presse-papier !

----------


## Marco46

> Si on parle de racketteur ou de voleur, on parle de malhonntet. Ce qui nest pas tout  fait la mme chose que le commerce.


Oui ou immorale mais tout ceci est variable en fonction de la lgislation. Par exemple laisser ses appartements en jachre dlibrment pour nourrir la hausse du prix du m alors que les mal-logs se comptent par millions ce n'est pas normal. Je considre cela comme malhonnte. La loi devrait punir ce type de comportement, elle ne le fait pas parce qu'elle est crite par les nantis.




> Ceci est un postulat qui ne peut servir que ceux qui lennoncent. Je napprouve en rien les abus. Les mots *trs forte* sont lexpression dun abus. Une usine en hritage ? Hrite ou non, elle continue de vivre ou meurt, dpendant de la nature du ou des hritiers. En cas de succs, tout le monde est content. Mais lide de mort choquera toujours. Cest pourtant a, la vie )-: !


Ben  la mort du patron tu rpartis les parts entre les salaris. Je vois pas le problme ...




> Et puis, allons plus loin : pourquoi attendre la mort dun propritaire pour sapproprier son bien ? Cueillez le fruit comme sil sagissait dune pomme mure, cest tout !


Tu as dcid que je serai le mchant communiste c'est a ?




> Quel dommage que les ractions sur lge soient restes dans le presse-papier !


Il n'y a pas grand chose  ajouter. L'ge n'est pas un critre de sagesse, loin s'en faut, encore moins de bonne gestion. En fait ce n'est pas plus un critre qui permet de dterminer de la qualit d'une personne pour un boulot donn que le sexe ou la couleur des cheveux.

Je ne vois pas bien en quoi il serait utile de poursuivre je te laisse  tes illusions sur les vieux sages.

----------


## juvamine

Dsol si je suis un peu hors sujet sur certains points, je n'ai pas repris toute la discussion :




> Oui ou immorale mais tout ceci est variable en fonction de la lgislation. Par exemple laisser ses appartements en jachre dlibrment pour nourrir la hausse du prix du m alors que les mal-logs se comptent par millions ce n'est pas normal. Je considre cela comme malhonnte. La loi devrait punir ce type de comportement, elle ne le fait pas parce qu'elle est crite par les nantis.


Pourquoi dlibrment ?
Il peut y avoir plusieurs raisons  laisser un appartement "en jachre" comme tu dis :
 - en profiter comme bon nous semble, sans devoir rsilier le bail d'un ventuel locataire
 - Ne pas vouloir le louer  des prix trop bas pour rentabiliser l'investissement : parfois mieux vaut ne pas louer un logement, que de mal le louer (si on y inclue les charges courantes et les frais de remise en tat ensuite)
 - etc.




> Ben  la mort du patron tu rpartis les parts entre les salaris. Je vois pas le problme ...


LoL !!!!
Soit je comprends mal ton terme de "rpartition", soit..je ne te comprends pas tout cours.
Un homme investit dans une affaire, avec ses deniers...
Il fait sa vie, embauche quelques salaris (qu'il rmunre pour le travail qu'ils fournissent)
Et  la fin de sa vie il devrait donner son entreprises aux dits-salaris ????
Que ces derniers la rachte pour ce qu'elle vaut..je le conoit et trouve mme cela plutt intelligent...mais que ce soit "rparti"...C'est une profonde injustice.




> Tu as dcid que je serai le mchant communiste c'est a ?


pour le coup > Cf plus haut  ::D:

----------


## Darkzinus

> Soit je comprends mal ton terme de "rpartition", soit..je ne te comprends pas tout cours.
> Un homme investit dans une affaire, avec ses deniers...
> Il fait sa vie, embauche quelques salaris (qu'il rmunre pour le travail qu'ils fournissent)
> Et  la fin de sa vie il devrait donner son entreprises aux dits-salaris ????
> Que ces derniers la rachte pour ce qu'elle vaut..je le conoit et trouve mme cela plutt intelligent...mais que ce soit "rparti"...C'est une profonde injustice.


Est-ce juste qu'elle revienne  des hritiers (qui peuvent tre comptents comme totalement incomptents) ?

----------


## juvamine

Il est juste que la valeur de l'entreprise leur revienne...

----------


## Marco46

> Dsol si je suis un peu hors sujet sur certains points, je n'ai pas repris toute la discussion :


Bah nan t'es en plein dans le sujet.




> Pourquoi dlibrment ?
> Il peut y avoir plusieurs raisons  laisser un appartement "en jachre" comme tu dis :
>  - en profiter comme bon nous semble, sans devoir rsilier le bail d'un ventuel locataire
>  - Ne pas vouloir le louer  des prix trop bas pour rentabiliser l'investissement : parfois mieux vaut ne pas louer un logement, que de mal le louer (si on y inclue les charges courantes et les frais de remise en tat ensuite)
>  - etc.


Je suis dsol mais quand tu as 2.5m de logements inoccups pour 3.5m de mal logs il y a un problme.

L'intrt particulier du propritaire de maxer sa thune ne peut pas tre suprieur au besoin primaire des gens de se loger.




> LoL !!!!
> Soit je comprends mal ton terme de "rpartition", soit..je ne te comprends pas tout cours.
> Un homme investit dans une affaire, avec ses deniers...
> Il fait sa vie, embauche quelques salaris (qu'il rmunre pour le travail qu'ils fournissent)
> Et  la fin de sa vie il devrait donner son entreprises aux dits-salaris ????


Il ne peut rien donner puisqu'il est mort.




> Que ces derniers la rachte pour ce qu'elle vaut..je le conoit et trouve mme cela plutt intelligent...mais que ce soit "rparti"...C'est une profonde injustice.


Mais la racheter  qui puisqu'il est mort ?

----------


## Marco46

> Il est juste que la valeur de l'entreprise leur revienne...


Il est injuste que la valeur de l'entreprise revienne aux hritiers.

Se sont les salaris qui sont l'entreprise.

Partisan du npotisme ou juste conservateur ?

----------


## Darkzinus

> Il est juste que la valeur de l'entreprise leur revienne...


dans ce cas, tu rejoins le dbat sur l'hritage qui contribue d'une certaine manire  conserver une forme de systme fodal et de "castes".

----------


## fredinkan

> Il est injuste que la valeur de l'entreprise revienne aux hritiers.
> 
> Se sont les salaris qui sont l'entreprise.


Je ne vois pas en quoi les salaris seraient plus mritants.

Je vois peut-tre a avec une vue PME, mais j'ai vu de nombreuses personnes ayant des commerces dont conjoints et enfants ont aids, sans tre pays, pendant leur temps libre, pour le bien du commerce familial (mme si appartenant  l'un des parent et uniquement  lui).
Pourquoi seraient-ils moins mritants alors qu'eux n'ont pas touch de salaire ?

Et pour tout le temps o les gamins n'ont pas vu leur pre / mre...

Et oui, faut aussi la pousser jusque-l, la "justice".

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne vois pas en quoi les salaris seraient plus mritants.


Ben ils y travaillent ils contribuent  la socit, ils ne peuvent tre que plus mritants que des hritiers qui n'ont jamais mis les pieds dans l'entreprise.




> Je vois peut-tre a avec une vue PME, mais j'ai vu de nombreuses personnes ayant des commerces dont conjoints et enfants ont aids, sans tre pays, pendant leur temps libre, pour le bien du commerce familial (mme si appartenant  l'un des parent et uniquement  lui).
> Pourquoi seraient-ils moins mritants alors qu'eux n'ont pas touch de salaire ?
> 
> Et pour tout le temps o les gamins n'ont pas vu leur pre / mre...


S'ils n'ont pas de salaire a s'appelle du travail dguis et c'est parfaitement illgal.

----------


## fredinkan

> S'ils n'ont pas de salaire a s'appelle du travail dguis et c'est parfaitement illgal.


"Profite d'aller vite me poster a pendant que tu va faire les achats"
Gain, selon distance du beau de poste ~ 20 min. Je doute que tu puisse lgalement appeler a du travail dguis...


edit: Mais cela dit, pour le reste, j'attends ta contre-argumentation, car si tu veux empcher l'hritage au profit des employs, tu peux pas le faire au cas par cas, sinon ce n'est pas une loi.
Ou alors j'ose pas imaginer l'administration qu'il y aurait derrire (avec la facilit de contourner tout a)

----------


## juvamine

La proprit est un droit, qui d'aprs moi, est inalinable.
Un pre qui a 3-4 enfants, chef d'entreprise, qui bagarre chaque jour pour offrir une vie dcente  ses gamins (et oui, tous les patrons ne sont pas Arnault ou Pinaud...) : je ne vois pas pourquoi cette dbauche d'nergie reviendrait  ses salaris...Ces derniers ont t rmunrs pour le travail ralis. A partir de l l'employeur ne leur doit rien...
Pire, une fois leur vie professionnelle termine, ils seront pris en charge par l'tat (hrsie...)
Personne n'a empch les salaris de monter leur propre affaire, de vivre une vie quivalente. Mais en faite...beaucoup s'en foutent ! Certains ne veulent pas, ou ne peuvent pas, diriger une affaire (grande ou petite d'ailleurs)
Et le patron qui n'a pas de salari ? Quid ? (agriculteurs, artisans, commerants)...

----------


## juvamine

> S'ils n'ont pas de salaire a s'appelle du travail dguis et c'est parfaitement illgal.


Et non...a s'appelle de l'aide familiale et c'est parfaitement lgal.

----------


## Marco46

> "Profite d'aller vite me poster a pendant que tu va faire les achats"
> Gain, selon distance du beau de poste ~ 20 min. Je doute que tu puisse lgalement appeler a du travail dguis...


Si c'est une activit rgulire qui s'additionne avec d'autres dans la journe j'ai peu de doutes sur le fait qu'un contrle URSSAF conduirait  une belle amende.




> edit: Mais cela dit, pour le reste, j'attends ta contre-argumentation, car si tu veux empcher l'hritage au profit des employs [...]


Non, je dis que pour permettre  la socit d'tre mritocratique il faut couper le capital conomique d'une gnration  une autre. Les enfants bnficient dj du capital culturel de leurs parents, ce qui est un avantage norme pour eux, le capital conomique c'est de trop.

Donc en cas de dcs les biens reviennent  la socit. Ca veut dire donc pas forcment  l'tat et donc dans le cas d'une entreprise active avec des salaris dedans, le plus logique c'est de voir les salaris reprendre le flambeau non ?

J'attends toujours qu'on m'explique pourquoi il serait plus lgitime et plus bnfique pour la socit que les enfants hritent d'une entreprise pour laquelle ils n'ont rien fait sinon. Pour le moment on a eu un timide "c'est plus juste" de la part de Juvamine et c'est tout.

----------


## Marco46

> Et non...a s'appelle de l'aide familiale et c'est parfaitement lgal.


Si c'est ponctuel oui.

Si maman sert toutes les aprem de 14  16 dans la boulangerie familiale pendant que papa fait la sieste c'est du travail dissimul.

----------


## Marco46

> La proprit est un droit, qui d'aprs moi, est inalinable.


J'ai du mal  concevoir comment un mort pourrait faire valoir son droit  la proprit mais tu as peut tre des capacits sensorielles paranormales permettant de communiquer avec l'au-del (s'il existe) ...




> Un pre qui a 3-4 enfants, chef d'entreprise, qui bagarre chaque jour pour offrir une vie dcente  ses gamins (et oui, tous les patrons ne sont pas Arnault ou Pinaud...) : je ne vois pas pourquoi cette dbauche d'nergie reviendrait  ses salaris...Ces derniers ont t rmunrs pour le travail ralis. A partir de l l'employeur ne leur doit rien...
> 
> [...]


Le chef d'entreprise a pu se verser de juteux dividendes toute sa vie et il a donc pu garnir gentiment les comptes en banque de ses ttes blondes qui ne manqueront de rien.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ces derniers prendraient possession de l'outil de production qui permet  d'autres de vivre.

En rsum je pense qu'un bon systme d'actionnariat en entreprise serait d'imposer comme condition de travailler dans la boite. Avec des exceptions temporaires et limites pour des investisseurs extrieurs.

Mais se rmunrer sans rien branler sur le travail des autres ce n'est pas une bonne chose.

----------


## pmithrandir

> J'attends toujours qu'on m'explique pourquoi il serait plus lgitime et plus bnfique pour la socit que les enfants hritent d'une entreprise pour laquelle ils n'ont rien fait sinon. Pour le moment on a eu un timide "c'est plus juste" de la part de Juvamine et c'est tout.


Plus bnfique pour l'entreprise, peut tre pas.
En revanche, crer une socit, ca veut dire investir de l'argent, risquer sa maison, voir parfois ne pas acheter de maison.(puisque l'on utilise l'argent pour la boite).

Donc, il parait raisonnable que les hritiers profitent aussi de ce bien.

(ou alors il faut exclure toute forme d'hritage... et je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait exclure la maison familiale de cette ponction totale... rien n'empeche les hritiers de racheter le bien si il leur plait)

----------


## juvamine

> Si c'est ponctuel oui.
> 
> Si maman sert toutes les aprem de 14  16 dans la boulangerie familiale pendant que papa fait la sieste c'est du travail dissimul.


Si c'est Maman peut-tre (bien que "l'entraide familiale" connat souvent bien des souplesses)
Si c'est ta femme ou ton mari : un statut de "collaborateur" te permet de travailler, sans limite, en toute libert, et en effectuant un autre travail  cot. Pas de salaire, pas de charge...Et heureusement...
C'est le cas de 99% des conjoints d'agriculteurs/viticulteurs je pense...

----------


## juvamine

> J'ai du mal  concevoir comment un mort pourrait faire valoir son droit  la proprit mais tu as peut tre des capacits sensorielles paranormales permettant de communiquer avec l'au-del (s'il existe) ...


Dans la plupart des cas, aujourd'hui, les partages sont fait avant la mort du dit-propritaire.




> Le chef d'entreprise a pu se verser de juteux dividendes toute sa vie et il a donc pu garnir gentiment les comptes en banque de ses ttes blondes qui ne manqueront de rien.
> 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ces derniers prendraient possession de l'outil de production qui permet  d'autres de vivre.
> 
> En rsum je pense qu'un bon systme d'actionnariat en entreprise serait d'imposer comme condition de travailler dans la boite. Avec des exceptions temporaires et limites pour des investisseurs extrieurs.
> 
> Mais se rmunrer sans rien branler sur le travail des autres ce n'est pas une bonne chose.


C'est fou...
Combien d'entreprises en France se versent de "juteux dividendes" ? Combien ?
Le CAC40 n'est pas reprsentatif du tissu des entreprises franaises...

Autrement, pourquoi dis-tu que les hritiers "ne vont rien branler" ? C'est drle... Crois-tu vraiment qu'un dirigeant se la regarde pousser pendant que les autres se tuent au travail 7h par jour ?
Si le mec hrite de l"outil de travail..Et qu'il ne fait rien...Sa boite perdra de l'argent, il devra investir ses conomies dedans. S'il ne fait toujours rien, la bote fermera quand il n'aura plus de sous  mettre.

----------


## Marco46

> Plus bnfique pour l'entreprise, peut tre pas.
> En revanche, crer une socit, ca veut dire investir de l'argent, risquer sa maison, voir parfois ne pas acheter de maison.(puisque l'on utilise l'argent pour la boite).
> 
> Donc, il parait raisonnable que les hritiers profitent aussi de ce bien.


Il faut bien sr amnager des exceptions pour le cas o la maison ne serait pas rembourse pour viter que les gamins ne se retrouvent  la rue mais dans l'ensemble je ne vois toujours pas de lien qui justifient le passage de la proprit d'une entreprise des mains du patrons  ses enfants plutt qu'aux salaris.




> (ou alors il faut exclure toute forme d'hritage... et je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait exclure la maison familiale de cette ponction totale... rien n'empeche les hritiers de racheter le bien si il leur plait)


Parce qu'une maison familiale c'est un logement qui ne concerne que la famille qui y vit alors qu'une entreprise c'est un outil de travail qui concerne tous les salaris.

----------


## Marco46

> Si c'est Maman peut-tre (bien que "l'entraide familiale" connat souvent bien des souplesses)
> Si c'est ta femme ou ton mari : un statut de "collaborateur" te permet de travailler, sans limite, en toute libert, et en effectuant un autre travail  cot. Pas de salaire, pas de charge...Et heureusement...
> C'est le cas de 99% des conjoints d'agriculteurs/viticulteurs je pense...


Bien sur que si tu dois payer les charges !!

Ah mais c'est pas croyable a.

Tu peux parfaitement prendre ta femme comme collaboratrice de ton exploitation sans la rmunrer mais dans ce cas elle ne doit toucher aucune rmunration d'aucune sorte, elle ne doit pas tre soumise  un lien de subordination et tu dois bien videmment t'acquitter des diffrentes charges sociales (retraite, scu, etc ...)

----------


## Marco46

> Dans la plupart des cas, aujourd'hui, les partages sont fait avant la mort du dit-propritaire.
> 
> C'est fou...
> Combien d'entreprises en France se versent de "juteux dividendes" ? Combien ?
> Le CAC40 n'est pas reprsentatif du tissu des entreprises franaises...
> 
> Autrement, pourquoi dis-tu que les hritiers "ne vont rien branler" ? C'est drle... Crois-tu vraiment qu'un dirigeant se la regarde pousser pendant que les autres se tuent au travail 7h par jour ?
> Si le mec hrite de l"outil de travail..Et qu'il ne fait rien...Sa boite perdra de l'argent, il devra investir ses conomies dedans. S'il ne fait toujours rien, la bote fermera quand il n'aura plus de sous  mettre.


Ben si les hritiers rcuprent les parts du pre rien ne les obligent  y travailler. Ils peuvent parfaitement embaucher un gestionnaire.

Le systme que tu dfends ce n'est ni plus ni moins que du fodalisme conomique.

Nous avons fait la rvolution politique au niveau des institutions publiques, il reste  faire celle des entreprises. Les entreprises sont fodales (bien que soumises au droit de l'tat) et totalement anti-dmocratiques.

C'est un problme  mes yeux, pas aux tiens, trs bien, nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> S'ils n'ont pas de salaire a s'appelle du travail dguis et c'est parfaitement illgal.






> Si maman sert toutes les aprem de 14  16 dans la boulangerie familiale pendant que papa fait la sieste c'est du travail dissimul.


Marco, stop crire n'imp. Surtout que le statut de conjoint d'un artisan ou d'un commerant, il est dj dfini dans le code civil napolonien (bon, il a t un peu amend depuis mais quand mme).
Le conjoint doit choisir un statut. Il y a trois possibilits de statut d'un conjoint d'un commerant ou d'un artisan: conjoint associ (on a alors une galit de droit entre poux avec tout ce que cela implique), conjoint salari (donc avec un salaire, a nous intresse pas dans le contexte), et enfin, le statut de conjoint collaborateur. Ce statut permet au conjoint qui participe de faon *non rmunre*,  lactivit exerce par le conjoint entrepreneur individuel ou grant dune EURL ou d'une SARL d'avoir un certain nombre de droits supplmentaires (affiliation  la caisse dassurance vieillesse du conjoint + droits  la retraite). Si le conjoint a un travail salari ou une activit indpendante par ailleurs il cumule lesdits droit.

Par contre, il est fait nul part mention de SALAIRE. Oui, y a une cotisation  payer au rgime retraite et quelques autres trucs, mais le conjoint, lui, peroit toujours que dalle  ::mouarf::  Alors effectivement, si le conjoint *sans statut* travaille dans lentreprise, il peut s'exposer - potentiellement -  des sanctions pnales. Mais a, c'est parce qu'il a pas fait la dclaration, pas parce qu'il ne peroit pas de salaire. Alors que je rappelle quand mme que la phrase initiale tait "*S'ils n'ont pas de salaire a s'appelle du travail dguis et c'est parfaitement illgal.*"

D'ailleurs, voila ce que dit un verdict dans ce sens(Cour de Cassation, chambre criminelle, 22 octobre 2002): _en l'espce, Jacques X... ayant reconnu qu'il est seul dclar en qualit d'exploitant, que son pouse n'est pas dclare comme conjoint collaborateur et n'est pas affilie personnellement  une caisse spcifique couvrant les travailleurs non salaris, ayant donc seulement la qualit d'ayant droit de son poux_. Donc le problme tait la dclaration, pas le salaire. Et le mec a eu 750 euros (5000FF) d'amende, donc pas de quoi en faire un fromage (je sais mme pas pourquoi c'est arriv jusqu' la Cass', rien que les avocats ont du couter 10x le montant de l'amende  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## fredinkan

> Il faut bien sr amnager des exceptions pour le cas o la maison ne serait pas rembourse pour viter que les gamins ne se retrouvent  la rue mais dans l'ensemble je ne vois toujours pas de lien qui justifient le passage de la proprit d'une entreprise des mains du patrons  ses enfants plutt qu'aux salaris.


En fait, t'es communiste ?

Je l'ai dit de faon assez large : Parce que la contribution qu'ils ont donn (au fait de pas voir leur pre / mre, qu'ils risquent d'tre  la rue car la maison a t saisie etc) est tout de mme importante. Mme si c'est pas direct.
De plus, comme dit prcdemment, les employs sont PAYES pour un travail fourni, les gamins / conjoint ne reoivent pas forcment quelque chose... (et je reste d'accord avec juvamine sur le fait que dans le cas des PME (qui sont les entreprises les plus nombreuses !), les dividendes... Euh.. bah aprs avoir retir de quoi vivre yen a pas vraiment...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu peux parfaitement prendre ta femme comme collaboratrice de ton exploitation sans la rmunrer mais dans ce cas elle ne doit toucher aucune rmunration d'aucune sorte, elle ne doit pas tre soumise  un lien de subordination et tu dois bien videmment t'acquitter des diffrentes charges sociales (retraite, scu, etc ...)


Non, justement, pas scu. Le conjoint reste ayant droit de son poux/pouse et son arrt de travail nest pas indemnis (sauf contrat de prvoyance additionnel souscrit sparment).

----------


## Marco46

> Par contre, il est fait nul part mention de SALAIRE. Oui, y a une cotisation  payer au rgime retraite et quelques autres trucs, mais le conjoint, lui, peroit toujours que dalle  Alors effectivement, si le conjoint *sans statut* travaille dans lentreprise, il peut s'exposer - potentiellement -  des sanctions pnales. Mais a, c'est parce qu'il a pas fait la dclaration, pas parce qu'il ne peroit pas de salaire. Alors que je rappelle quand mme que la phrase initiale tait "*S'ils n'ont pas de salaire a s'appelle du travail dguis et c'est parfaitement illgal.*"


En effet je me suis trs mal exprim je voulais dire '"s'ils exercent l'activit d'un salari" j'aurai du prciser pour le salaire.

----------


## juvamine

> Bien sur que si tu dois payer les charges !!
> 
> Ah mais c'est pas croyable a.
> 
> Tu peux parfaitement prendre ta femme comme collaboratrice de ton exploitation sans la rmunrer mais dans ce cas elle ne doit toucher aucune rmunration d'aucune sorte, elle ne doit pas tre soumise  un lien de subordination et tu dois bien videmment t'acquitter des diffrentes charges sociales (retraite, scu, etc ...)






> Marco, stop crire n'imp. Surtout que le statut de conjoint d'un artisan ou d'un commerant, il est dj dfini dans le code civil napolonien (bon, il a t un peu amend depuis mais quand mme).
> Le conjoint doit choisir un statut. Il y a trois possibilits de statut d'un conjoint d'un commerant ou d'un artisan: conjoint associ (on a alors une galit de droit entre poux avec tout ce que cela implique), conjoint salari (donc avec un salaire, a nous intresse pas dans le contexte), et enfin, le statut de conjoint collaborateur. Ce statut permet au conjoint qui participe de faon *non rmunre*,  lactivit exerce par le conjoint entrepreneur individuel ou grant dune EURL ou d'une SARL d'avoir un certain nombre de droits supplmentaires (affiliation  la caisse dassurance vieillesse du conjoint + droits  la retraite). Si le conjoint a un travail salari ou une activit indpendante par ailleurs il cumule lesdits droit.
> 
> Par contre, il est fait nul part mention de SALAIRE. Oui, y a une cotisation  payer au rgime retraite et quelques autres trucs, mais le conjoint, lui, peroit toujours que dalle  Alors effectivement, si le conjoint *sans statut* travaille dans lentreprise, il peut s'exposer - potentiellement -  des sanctions pnales. Mais a, c'est parce qu'il a pas fait la dclaration, pas parce qu'il ne peroit pas de salaire. Alors que je rappelle quand mme que la phrase initiale tait "*S'ils n'ont pas de salaire a s'appelle du travail dguis et c'est parfaitement illgal.*"
> 
> [...]


Merci.
L'entrepreneur ne paye en effet que pour la retraite et pour le dcs du conjoint collaborateur.
Sachant que si a la fin de sa carrire le conjoint collaborateur touche une retraite "ailleurs", il ne touchera rien au titre de "retrait conjoint-collaborateur".
Et sinon il touche une retraite bien infrieur au minimum vieillesse...




> Ben si les hritiers rcuprent les parts du pre rien ne les obligent  y travailler. Ils peuvent parfaitement embaucher un gestionnaire.
> Le systme que tu dfends ce n'est ni plus ni moins que du fodalisme conomique.
> Nous avons fait la rvolution politique au niveau des institutions publiques, il reste  faire celle des entreprises. Les entreprises sont fodales (bien que soumises au droit de l'tat) et totalement anti-dmocratiques.
> C'est un problme  mes yeux, pas aux tiens, trs bien, nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs.


Mais les 100K que coteront le gestionnaire chaque anne, ils ne les auront plus en poche ceux l.
a fonctionne dans les trs grosses entreprises a. Mais c'est une minorit des cas.
La plupart du temps le boss fait parti intgrante de la socit et bagarre chaque jour pour faire vivre sa famille et pour pouvoir payer ses salaris  la fin du mois.

Je pense justement que les bribes de dmocratie qui existent actuellement dans une entreprise sont un vritable problme et un frein  son dveloppement. Je suis donc en effet totalement contre le fait que les salaris interviennent dans la gestion de l'entreprises pour laquelle ils travaillent.
On signe un contrat dans lequel tu dois effectuer un travail contre une rmunration. Par dfinition les 2 parties acceptent ce principe.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais les 100K que coteront le gestionnaire chaque anne, ils ne les auront plus en poche ceux l.


Les pauvres ... Ils vont tre obligs de travailler alors  ::mrgreen:: 




> Je pense justement que les bribes de dmocratie qui existent actuellement dans une entreprise sont un vritable problme et un frein  son dveloppement. Je suis donc en effet totalement conte le fait que les salaris interviennent dans la gestion de l'entreprises pour laquelle ils travaillent.


Comme a c'est trs clair. Notes que certains pensaient le mme genre de choses a propos des tats il y a moins d'un sicle. Que la dmocratie tait un frein  l'avancement de la civilisation, de la socit etc ... En rsum du  un point de vue profondment "aristocratique" pour rester poli.

Je pense pour ma part que les entreprises font partis de la socit et que donc elles doivent tre soumises pleinement  la dmocratie. En l'tat actuel des choses le rapport de force est beaucoup trop en faveur des employeurs.




> On signe un contrat dans lequel tu dois effectuer un travail contre une rmunration. Par dfinition les 2 parties acceptent ce principe.


C'est un contrat de dupe, la plupart du temps le salari n'a pas le choix puisqu'il y a l'arme de rserve.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Dsol, je suis trs en retard. Ce forum est si actif!




> Tu as dcid que je serai le mchant communiste cest a ?


Menfin : je ne suis pas lauteur. Vous tes responsable de vos crits. Je crois comprendre, vous vous sentez mal




> En fait ce nest pas plus un critre qui permet de dterminer de la qualit dune personne pour un boulot donn que le sexe ou la couleur des cheveux.


Je vais en discuter avec votre patron : il va ramener votre salaire  celui de dbutants. Alors, heureux ?




> Ben  la mort du patron tu rpartis les parts entre les salaris.


Il se trouve que je connais bien un exemple : mes parents taient chefs dune entreprise de construction en Mayenne, employant ~120 personnes au moment de la retraite du couple (fin des annes 1980). Mon frre et moi navons manifest aucun intrt pour lentreprise. Mon pre (dont jai hrit dun certain trait de caractre, je crois) a voulu que lentreprise revienne  ses employs, mais la mise en place fut impossible, car il est tomb sur des interlocuteurs ahuris (communistes pour le coup) de coopratives ouvrires qui voulaient le tout pour rien. La voie de la cooprative fut ainsi bouche. Plus grave, les cadres de lentreprise,  qui elle fut propose ensuite, nont pas eu les couilles de se risquer dans laventure ! Je prtends que linvestisseur qui a repris et qui sen est sorti plus quhonorablement alors quil ntait pas de la profession aura t le meilleur futur des salaris.




> Je vois pas le problme...


Et maintenant, c'est mieux ?




> Est-ce juste quelle revienne  des hritiers ?


Est-il juste quelle revienne  qui que ce soit dautre, y compris l'tat ?

Jai dcouvert ce quest la pauvret et la mendicit depuis que je vis en Amrique du sud (et bien-plus encore). Et je vous jure que ce que jen retiens est que donner du matriel  celui qui en rclame nest en rien laider. Pire encore, cest une forme de corruption qui le maintient dans son tat. N'est-ce pas ce qui se passe en France ? Si l'tat a besoin de 50, il ponctionne 100 de chef et redistribue 30 en subventions, allocations, soutiens, etc.




> Partisan du npotisme ou juste conservateur ?


Humain. Comptant sur le groupe pour compenser ses imperfections.




> dans ce cas, tu rejoins le dbat sur l'hritage qui contribue d'une certaine manire  conserver une forme de systme fodal et de "castes".


Vous croyez voir les gens d'une couleur, mais ce sont vos sens qui vous font dfaut. En toute logique, vous devriez tre hostile  une ide de valeurs ou de morale ou mme d'ducation, voire de civisme, trop conservatrice.

----------


## juvamine

> Les pauvres ... Ils vont tre obligs de travailler alors


Ouf ! On est d'accord sur ce point  ::): 




> Comme a c'est trs clair. Notes que certains pensaient le mme genre de choses a propos des tats il y a moins d'un sicle. Que la dmocratie tait un frein  l'avancement de la civilisation, de la socit etc ... En rsum du  un point de vue profondment "aristocratique" pour rester poli.
> 
> Je pense pour ma part que les entreprises font partis de la socit et que donc elles doivent tre soumises pleinement  la dmocratie. En l'tat actuel des choses le rapport de force est beaucoup trop en faveur des employeurs.


Sauf que moi je dissocie totalement l'Etat et l'entreprise. Il est simple de changer d'entreprise, d'en crer une, et d'en supprimer une : avoue que pour un Etat c'est beaucoup moins simple  ::): 




> C'est un contrat de dupe, la plupart du temps le salari n'a pas le choix puisqu'il y a l'arme de rserve.


Quempche les salaris qui ont un problme avec ce contrat de dupe de crer leur entreprise ? 
Et de se dfaire de tout alination du patronat ?
[JOKE]Et donc,  terme, de ne plus travailler  ::D: [/JOKE]

----------


## Darkzinus

> les gens d'une couleur, mais ce sont vos sens qui vous font dfaut. En toute logique, vous devriez tre hostile  une ide de valeurs ou de morale ou mme d'ducation, voire de civisme, trop conservatrice.


Je ne vois pas le rapport entre ces points et la notion d'hritage. Dans le premier cas il s'agit de valeurs morales et dans le second de "matriel".

----------


## juvamine

Ok donc aucun sentiment dans une entreprise de mosaste de pre en fils depuis 4 gnrations ?
Ce n'est que "matriel" ?

Votre faon de voir les choses est bien triste...

----------


## Invit

> Il se trouve que je connais bien un exemple : mes parents taient chefs dune entreprise de construction en Mayenne, employant ~120 personnes au moment de la retraite du couple (fin des annes 1980). Mon frre et moi navons manifest aucun intrt pour lentreprise. Mon pre (dont jai hrit dun certain trait de caractre, je crois) a voulu que lentreprise revienne  ses employs, mais la mise en place fut impossible, car il est tomb sur des interlocuteurs ahuris (communistes pour le coup) de coopratives ouvrires qui voulaient le tout pour rien. La voie de la cooprative fut ainsi bouche. Plus grave, les cadres de lentreprise,  qui elle fut propose ensuite, nont pas eu les couilles de se risquer dans laventure ! Je prtends que linvestisseur qui a repris et qui sen est sorti plus quhonorablement alors quil ntait pas de la profession aura t le meilleur futur des salaris.


Oui mais non, ce n'est pas un exemple. Ton pre voulait VENDRE la socit aux employs. Marco46 le communiss' parle d'hritage, donc c'est les employs qui se partagent les parts gratuitement.
Tu m'tonnes qu'ils aient refus...




> Parce que la contribution qu'ils ont donn (au fait de pas voir leur pre / mre, qu'ils risquent d'tre  la rue car la maison a t saisie etc) est tout de mme importante. Mme si c'est pas direct.


D'accord. Et en quoi les enfants d'un ouvrier qui est absent autant de temps parce qu'il fait les 3/8 ou bosse le week-end ne mritent pas autant ?
Vu qu'apparemment c'est le seul effort requis pour hriter d'une entreprise.

Question pour les anti-hritages : pourquoi la maison familiale devrait tre l'exception ? Parce que contrairement  l'hritage d'une socit c'est le seul cas qui risque de vous concerner, ou il y a une autre raison ?

----------


## juvamine

Gastiflex : ce n'est pas moi qui ai dit ce que tu as cit de moi
mais si tu essaie de me faire dire qu'il faut dire a...quoi que tu dises, a ne veut rien dire !
 ::dehors:: 

PS: tu as surement mis mon pseudo par habitude...
"'core l'autre fumier de lapin de droite, tout a..."  ::triste:: ...

----------


## fredinkan

> Question pour les anti-hritages : pourquoi la maison familiale devrait tre l'exception ? Parce que contrairement  l'hritage d'une socit c'est le seul cas qui risque de vous concerner, ou il y a une autre raison ?


J'y ai pens aussi. Mais je pense qu'ils cherchent peut-tre  diffrencier un "bien physique" d'une entit lgale ?

----------


## Marco46

> Je vais en discuter avec votre patron : il va ramener votre salaire  celui de dbutants. Alors, heureux ?


Non il y a une grosse diffrence, c'est que mon patron peut constater mon exprience au jour le jour, toi tu pars du principe que si quelqu'un est vieux alors il est sage sans le connaitre. C'est trs diffrent.

Pour le reste pas mieux que Gastiflex

----------


## Marco46

> Ok donc aucun sentiment dans une entreprise de mosaste de pre en fils depuis 4 gnrations ?
> Ce n'est que "matriel" ?
> 
> Votre faon de voir les choses est bien triste...


Si le fils est salari du pre alors il rcupre l'entreprise du coup ... Je comprends pas ce qui te choque l ...

----------


## Marco46

> Sauf que moi je dissocie totalement l'Etat et l'entreprise. Il est simple de changer d'entreprise, d'en crer une, et d'en supprimer une : avoue que pour un Etat c'est beaucoup moins simple


Sauf que toi tu ne vois pas que l'tat et l'entreprise font partie d'un ensemble global qui s'appelle la socit.

Et non il n'est pas forcment si simple que a de changer d'entreprise. Cela dpend de beaucoup de facteurs diffrents. Beaucoup de salaris ne peuvent pas changer d'entreprise.




> Quempche les salaris qui ont un problme avec ce contrat de dupe de crer leur entreprise ? 
> Et de se dfaire de tout alination du patronat ?
> [JOKE]Et donc,  terme, de ne plus travailler [/JOKE]


L'argument bidon standard du genre "tu fais rien qu' critiquer windoze, si t'es pas content tu te codes un windoze"

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Oui mais non, ce n'est pas un exemple. Ton pre voulait VENDRE la socit aux employs. Marco46 le communiss' parle d'hritage, donc c'est les employs qui se partagent les parts gratuitement.


La remarque est juste. Pour tre prcis, la partie fminine du couple voulait vendre et l'autre partie je ne me souviens plus, exactement ! Mais je me souviens du houleux des dbats. Mme le fisc n'est pas toujours d'accord quand des biens  valeur commerciale sont sou-vendus : il dit que cela ne peut que cacher des faveurs, puis plombe.




> Tu m'tonnes qu'ils aient refus...


Ils ont t lches, et il n'y a pas d'autre mot. Parce que vous croyez que le type qui a mis tout ce qu'il possdait pour acqurir l'entreprise a t assez stupide pour se laisser voler ? Il est maintenant  la retraite, aprs avoir (probablement) revendu.




> Et en quoi les enfants d'un ouvrier qui est absent autant de temps parce qu'il fait les 3/8 ou bosse le week-end ne mritent pas autant ?


La phrase hors contexte est un peu bizarre. Ces heures supplmentaires n'taient pas le fruit d'une "ngociation". Il ne s'est pas lou ? N'tait-ce pas l une forme de commerce ?




> Question pour les anti-hritages : pourquoi la maison familiale devrait tre l'exception ? Parce que contrairement  l'hritage d'une socit c'est le seul cas qui risque de vous concerner, ou il y a une autre raison ?


Quelle pertinence. Allez, un peu d'introspection, avant de rpondre  *Gastiflex* !

----------


## fredinkan

> Sauf que toi tu ne vois pas que l'tat et l'entreprise font partie d'un ensemble global qui s'appelle la socit.


La maison de tes parents fait partie du patrimoine de ton pays, car elle se trouve sur le territoire de ton pays, de ta socit.
Donc au final, pas le droit d'hriter, a appartiendra  ton pays qui va loger d'autres personnes, mais pas toi.
Bah oui... Moi aussi je peux dire des btises, vu que tu dis que "les maisons ne doivent pas tre touche par ce partage"...


Franchement, je n'ai vu aucun ARGUMENT rel et objectif venant de toi ...

----------


## Marco46

Enfin bref, toujours pas le moindre argument  l'horizon justifiant que la naissance serait un critre suffisant pour obtenir sans rien foutre l'outil de travail de quelqu'un d'autre  la mort du proprio d'origine ...

Triste France ... Encore blinde de royalistes qui s'ignorent ...

----------


## Marco46

> La maison de tes parents fait partie du patrimoine de ton pays, car elle se trouve sur le territoire de ton pays, de ta socit.
> Donc au final, pas le droit d'hriter, a appartiendra  ton pays qui va loger d'autres personnes, mais pas toi.


Trs drle mais peu constructif.




> Bah oui... Moi aussi je peux dire des btises, vu que tu dis que "les maisons ne doivent pas tre touche par ce partage"...


Oui d'ailleurs tu ne t'en prives pas. Merci pour ta contribution.




> Franchement, je n'ai vu aucun ARGUMENT rel et objectif venant de toi ...


C'est que tu n'as pas pris la peine de lire les pages prcdentes.

----------


## Invit

> mais si tu essaie de me faire dire qu'il faut dire a...quoi que tu dises, a ne veut rien dire !


Effectivement, j'avais confondu avec l'autre droitiste, fredinkan  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour hriter il suffit de natre. Selon toi les enfants de patrons mritent de recevoir l'entreprise de leurs parents car ils ont pti de leur absence. Qu'en est-il des enfants d'ouvriers qui remplissent les mme conditions (tre ns et n'avoir pas trop vu leur pre/leur mre  cause du boulot) ?




> Citation Envoy par fredinkan  Voir le message
> La maison de tes parents fait partie du patrimoine de ton pays, car elle se trouve sur le territoire de ton pays, de ta socit.
> Donc au final, pas le droit d'hriter, a appartiendra  ton pays qui va loger d'autres personnes, mais pas toi.
> 
> Trs drle mais peu constructif.


Je ne trouve pas. Pourquoi la mritocratie devrait ne concerner que la transmission d'entreprise ? Pourquoi certains recevraient une maison gratos et d'autres non ?
Ce n'est pas particulirement idiot que la maison revienne  l'Etat pour loger ceux qui en ont besoin.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Non il y a une grosse diffrence, c'est que mon patron peut constater mon exprience au jour le jour, toi tu pars du principe que si quelqu'un est vieux alors il est sage sans le connatre. C'est trs diffrent.


Mais comment vous a-t-il donc choisi, alors, ce patron ? Je n'ai pas prtendu que si quelqu'un est vieux alors il est sage, mais que les ardeurs se calment avec l'ge (-: sauf pour DSK), et qu'en consquence, on a plus de chance de trouver de la *sagesse* chez un ancien que chez un jeune. En matire de principe, vous tes l'exemple  ne pas suivre. Je vais srement foutre la merde, mais je trouve que pour un travailleur mritant, vous passez bien du temps sur le forum, la semaine, et nada la fin de semaine. Votre bon patron est au courant ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Enfin bref, toujours pas le moindre argument  l'horizon justifiant que la naissance serait un critre suffisant pour obtenir sans rien foutre l'outil de travail de quelqu'un d'autre  la mort du proprio d'origine


Par contre, nous aurons vu que donner sans contrepartie est dfinitivement strile, et  long terme. Ne pas voir d'argument dans (tout) ce qui a t crit est un aveux de ccit volontaire. Ce forum est si actif qu'il est difficile  suivre, mais bon

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne trouve pas. Pourquoi la mritocratie devrait ne concerner que la transmission d'entreprise ? Pourquoi certains recevraient une maison gratos et d'autres non ?


Ce n'est pas une question de justice ou d'galitarisme, c'est une question d'efficacit. Il est intressant d'viter que des fils  papa incomptents se retrouvent  la tte de patrimoines dlirants et que des gens comptents prennent les rennes  leur place.
Je vois pas l'intrt d'exproprier une famille en deuil. (pour les rsidences secondaires je dis pas.)




> Ce n'est pas particulirement idiot que la maison revienne  l'Etat pour loger ceux qui en ont besoin.


Si ceux qui vivaient dans cette maison se retrouvent  la rue quel intrt ???

Dans mon monde parfait, l'hritage de la rsidence principale devrait tre possible  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> Mais comment vous a-t-il donc choisi, alors, ce patron ?


Il a test mes comptences plutt que de se dire "bon ben X annes de web ici ou l c'est qu'il est bon".




> Je n'ai pas prtendu que si quelqu'un est vieux alors il est sage, mais que les ardeurs se calment avec l'ge (-: sauf pour DSK), et qu'en consquence, on a plus de chance de trouver de la *sagesse* chez un ancien que chez un jeune.


Merci pour l'info on est bien avanc avec a.




> En matire de principe, vous tes l'exemple  ne pas suivre.


Je suis pourtant un modle de sagesse  ::): 




> Je vais srement foutre la merde, mais je trouve que pour un travailleur mritant, vous passez bien du temps sur le forum, la semaine, et nada la fin de semaine. Votre bon patron est au courant ?


Ben coute je suis tellement bon que j'ai le temps de troller sur les forums sans que cela affecte mon travail  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> Par contre, nous aurons vu que donner sans contrepartie est dfinitivement strile, et  long terme. Ne pas voir d'argument dans (tout) ce qui a t crit est un aveux de ccit volontaire. Ce forum est si actif qu'il est difficile  suivre, mais bon


Vous avez (essay) de donner des arguments contre ma proposition (supprimer largement l'hritage) mais vous n'avez pas donn d'arguments justifiant l'hritage autres que : 

- "c'est comme a donc c'est bien"
- "ben c'est le p'tit fillou donc il doit tout avoir"
- ou encore "Ben les communissss' ne doivent pas pouvoir exproprier les morts qui zont le droit  la proprit prive parce qu'elle est sacr !"

Voil  peu prs le "niveau" de votre argumentation pour soutenir l'hritage.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Il a test mes comptences plutt que de se dire "bon ben X annes de web ici ou l c'est qu'il est bon".


Mthode sense. Appliquons-la.




> Merci pour l'info on est bien avanc avec a.


Mais c'est pas de l'info, c'est un ajustement suite  une erreur d'interprtation de votre part.




> Ben coute je suis tellement bon que j'ai le temps de troller sur les forums sans que cela affecte mon travail


Avec le ton de la blague, tout est dit.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> - "cest comme a donc cest bien"
> - "ben cest le ptit fillou donc il doit tout avoir"
> - ou encore "Ben les communissss ne doivent pas pouvoir exproprier les morts qui zont le droit  la proprit prive parce quelle est sacr !"


Voil le niveau de VOTRE comprhension ?
- La proprit commence par ce qui se trouve dans la bouche de celui qui mange et se termine par ce quil laissera  ses descendants (-: mais non, je ne plus de nourriture). Cest comme a et pas si mal.
- Donner des biens  celui qui se contente dattendre pour recevoir est strile, les exemples  lchelle humaine sont nombreux ici (et en France); et certains chefs dtat ont galement men ainsi leur pays  la ruine***, et il ny a pas eu que les communisssssti (qc). Il est logique de penser qu'une gnrosit durable ne peut-tre que mesure.
- Le travailleur est un commerant (particulier certes) puisquil vend ses comptences et loue le temps dont il dispose, ce qui le rapproche beaucoup de lentreprise.
- ltat et son gouvernement sont l pour administrer le pays pour les citoyens, sous leur contrle, pas pour faire du commerce.
- une tte de politicien ne vaudra jamais plus que deux ttes de citoyen.

Comme tous ici, je pense que les cas dexcs sont  surveiller / suivre / viter / interdire / punir. Et toute la difficult se trouve l : dans le lvaluation de ces excs.

En rsum:
- Les *non-rsidents sont encore plus abusivement surtaxs que les rsidents*, alors que parmi eux, il y a des *rfugis conomiques*.
- En demandant toujours plus aux citoyens, le gouvernement exagre et *prouve sont incapacit  mener  bien les affaires du pays*.
- LEurope : oui, mais *autrement, surement*.
- Les politiciens doivent cesser de se laisser bercer par les tats-Unis, qui nous ont impos cette Europe (nous voyons dj pourquoi  lest). *Les combats auraient d avoir lieu en Alaska*, achete pour a.

*** Ceci nimplique pas quil faille donner un coup de pied  celui qui meure de faim sur le bord de la route.

Merci pour votre participation.

----------


## juvamine

> Effectivement, j'avais confondu avec l'autre droitiste, fredinkan


 ::langue:: 




> Pour hriter il suffit de natre. Selon toi les enfants de patrons mritent de recevoir l'entreprise de leurs parents car ils ont pti de leur absence. Qu'en est-il des enfants d'ouvriers qui remplissent les mme conditions (tre ns et n'avoir pas trop vu leur pre/leur mre  cause du boulot) ?
> 
> Je ne trouve pas. Pourquoi la mritocratie devrait ne concerner que la transmission d'entreprise ? Pourquoi certains recevraient une maison gratos et d'autres non ?
> Ce n'est pas particulirement idiot que la maison revienne  l'Etat pour loger ceux qui en ont besoin.


Sauf que les "ouvriers" n'ont pris aucun risque de dpart : investissement financier, personnel, etc.
Et en France, un ouvrier travaille 35h par semaine...5 semaines de congs pays...des jours feris qui tombent souvent...qui veut une paule pour pleurer l ? 
Perso, je vais faire en sorte, toute ma vie, de faire que ma famille et mes enfants en particulier soient heureux.
Le fait d'avoir une entreprise est un investissement PERSONNEL : donc un mec, qui a du poignon, cadre suprieur aura le droit de donner du pognon a ses enfants en veux-tu en voil. Et le chef d'entreprise, sous prtexte qu'il est propritaire de son outil de travail, il lui reste ses yeux pour pleurer ?
Et que dire du patrons qui donne 70K par an  ses cadres suprieur : il se retrouvera  la retraite, plus "pauvre" que ses employs ?





> Sauf que toi tu ne vois pas que l'tat et l'entreprise font partie d'un ensemble global qui s'appelle la socit.
> Et non il n'est pas forcment si simple que a de changer d'entreprise. Cela dpend de beaucoup de facteurs diffrents. Beaucoup de salaris ne peuvent pas changer d'entreprise.


LoL : qu'est ce qui empche quelqu'un (lgalement), de changer d'entreprise ? Un contrat engage 2 parties, l'un comme l'autre peut le dnoncer (le salari beaucoup plus facilement d'ailleurs).

Et moi je ne voit pas l'entreprise ET l'Etat...
Pour moi l'Etat ne devrait servir qu' garantir nos liberts en remplissant les quelques fonctions rgaliennes de base...
Quand je vois un ministre de l'conomie et un ministre du travail pris en charge par des mecs qui n'ont jamais travaill....En plus du nom du ministre, cela ressemble  de la supercherie....





> L'argument bidon standard du genre "tu fais rien qu' critiquer windoze, si t'es pas content tu te codes un windoze"


Et non..car l encore une fois
Et aujourd'hui, + que jamais, tu as du choix.




> Ce n'est pas une question de justice ou d'galitarisme, c'est une question d'efficacit. Il est intressant d'viter que des fils  papa incomptents se retrouvent  la tte de patrimoines dlirants et que des gens comptents prennent les rennes  leur place.
> Je vois pas l'intrt d'exproprier une famille en deuil. (pour les rsidences secondaires je dis pas.)


Mais COMBIEN de gens se retrouvent dans cette situations ? ... c'est trs trs trs marginal...




> Vous avez (essay) de donner des arguments contre ma proposition (supprimer largement l'hritage) mais vous n'avez pas donn d'arguments justifiant l'hritage autres que : 
> 
> - "c'est comme a donc c'est bien"
> - "ben c'est le p'tit fillou donc il doit tout avoir"
> - ou encore "Ben les communissss' ne doivent pas pouvoir exproprier les morts qui zont le droit  la proprit prive parce qu'elle est sacr !"
> 
> Voil  peu prs le "niveau" de votre argumentation pour soutenir l'hritage.


En faite,  part le mot "galit" ou "justice" tu n'as pas + d'arguments. En + ils sont trs facilement retournables.
Le lien du sang est un tat de fait, je pense qu'il est compliqu d'en dbattre.





> Si le fils est salari du pre alors il rcupre l'entreprise du coup ... Je comprends pas ce qui te choque l ...



Pourquoi rduire le "travail"  un rapport employeur/employ
Tous les gens qui travaillent seuls, les enfants qui veulent faire perdurer l'activit du pre aprs sa mort (c'est trs frquent), cultivateurs (avec le patrimoine foncier qui va avec), etc.

Bref..... Je pense qu'on aura du mal  s'entendre  ::):  comme d'hab en fait...

----------


## fredinkan

J'aime beaucoup comme certaines interventions sont  la limite de la malhonntet... Mais bref passons...




> Vous avez (essay) de donner des arguments contre ma proposition (supprimer largement l'hritage) mais vous n'avez pas donn d'arguments justifiant l'hritage autres que : 
> 
> - "c'est comme a donc c'est bien"
> - "ben c'est le p'tit fillou donc il doit tout avoir"
> - ou encore "Ben les communissss' ne doivent pas pouvoir exproprier les morts qui zont le droit  la proprit prive parce qu'elle est sacr !"
> 
> Voil  peu prs le "niveau" de votre argumentation pour soutenir l'hritage.


C'est bien l qu'on voit que tu n'as strictement pas lu ce que j'ai crit.
Je pense que le rsum de juvamine est relativement complet sur ma pense.

Ah.. Et dernire information: Je ne vote pas  droite.

----------


## juvamine

> Ah.. Et dernire information: Je ne vote pas  droite.


Tout se perd dans ce pays... ::cry:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## fredinkan

> Tout se perd dans ce pays...


Bah, je suis en suisse... On a d'autres choix que "droite" et "gauche". Ya aussi "centre" qui marche pas mal.. Mais a, vous connaissez pas  ::):

----------


## Invit

> - Les non-rsidents sont encore plus abusivement surtaxs que les rsidents, alors que parmi eux, il y a des rfugis conomiques.


Ce que tu dis est indcent vis  vis des vrais rfugis qui quittent leur pays pour des raisons de survie.
T'as beau le tourner dans tous les sens, ce que tu appelles un rfugi conomique n'est rien d'autre qu'un exil fiscal.




> La proprit commence par ce qui se trouve dans la bouche de celui qui mange et se termine par ce quil laissera  ses descendants (-: mais non, je ne plus de nourriture). Cest comme a et pas si mal.
> - Donner des biens  celui qui se contente dattendre pour recevoir est strile


"Donner des biens  celui qui se contente dattendre pour recevoir", c'est marrant, c'est pas justement a l'hritage ?




> Sauf que les "ouvriers" n'ont pris aucun risque de dpart : investissement financier, personnel, etc.
> Et en France, un ouvrier travaille 35h par semaine...5 semaines de congs pays...des jours feris qui tombent souvent...qui veut une paule pour pleurer l ?


Et alors ?
Je te parle des hritiers, pas des parents. La question c'est qu'est ce qu'a fait un fils de patron pour mriter un tel hritage. Tu me rpond que leur pre est vachement plus mritant qu'un ouvrier. Si tu veux, mais les enfants n'ont rien fait de particulier  part natre (et encore, c'est la mre qui fait tous les efforts  ::mouarf:: ).




> Et que dire du patrons qui donne 70K par an  ses cadres suprieur : il se retrouvera  la retraite, plus "pauvre" que ses employs ?


Jusqu' preuve du contraire, on transmet un hritage quand on meurt, pas quand on part  la retraite. Donc si le patron s'est bien gav pendant qu'il tait actif, il devrait avoir une belle retraite dore, a ne change pas.

----------


## juvamine

Sauf que moi je pars du principe que je travaille pour ma famille et pas pour ma gueule  ::): 
Mais depuis le rgne socialiste en France, on a oubli cette notion !

----------


## Invit

Ta famille bnficie dj de ton travail de ton vivant. Tu peux payer des tudes  tes enfants, les loger gratuitement, faire en sorte que ton conjoint n'ait pas besoin de travailler...

----------


## r0d

> La proprit commence par ce qui se trouve dans la bouche de celui qui mange et se termine par ce quil laissera  ses descendants (-: mais non, je ne plus de nourriture). Cest comme a et pas si mal.


Je ne comprend pas cette phrase, mais j'en profite tout de mme pour continuer sur le sujet de la proprit. Traitez-moi donc d'opportuniste, vous auriez certainement raison  ::): 

Une petite remarque liminaire tout d'abord. Je ne suis pas fondamentalement contre la proprit, j'ai mme plutt tendance  penser, de faon intuitive, qu'elle est indispensable sous certaines formes. C'est sur ce point ("sous certaines formes"), que je vais maintenant dvelopper, et sur lequel je suis curieux de connatre vos positions.

La proprit n'est pas une caractristique naturelle. Tout le monde sait respirer  la naissance, a c'est naturel. Mais beaucoup ne possdent rien  la naissance, et certains toute leur vie. Moi par exemple, je ne possde quasiment rien (et mes parents non plus, pour rpondre  de basses et candides accusations). La proprit est donc un concept artificiel (cr par l'humain) et polymorphe (on ne possde pas un stylo bic de la mme faon qu'on possde une entreprise, ou un jeu steam, par exemple; les rgles ne sont pas exactement les mmes). Et donc de fait, il est sujet  discussion, tant quantitativement (qu'est-ce qui doit tre soumis au droit de proprit, qu'est-ce qui ne doit pas l'tre) que qualitativement (quelles formes de proprit).

L'aspect polymorphe et polysmique de la proprit rend difficile une dfinition prcise du concept. Une faon de voir les choses est la suivante: "_Lorsqu'on possde un objet, on a le monopole de son usage_". C'est nous qui choisissons qui peut utiliser (au sens large) cet objet que nous possdons. C'est une dfinition trs utilitariste, base sur la notion de l'usage: un objet se dfinit par l'usage que l'on en fait. Et c'est justement un des points qui rend cette dfinition assez puissante, dans le sens o elle montre clairement l'importance de l'usage dans le concept de proprit: rien ne sert de possder un objet si on ne s'en sert pas.

Or, il me semble que justement, le point central se trouve l, dans la notion d'usage. Qu'est-ce qui est important: possder un objet, ou pouvoir s'en servir quand on veut? Est-il prfrable de possder un objet inutile, ou d'avoir une potentialit d'usage sur un objet utile?

Et l vous devez certainement commencer  comprendre o je veux en venir, du moins ceux qui me connaissent, mais surtout ceux qui me font l'honneur d'avoir la patience d'avoir lu tout a. Il me semble que cette notion d'usage, pourtant au centre de l'ide de proprit, est souvent nglige dans le dbat. Et qu'il faut donc la rhabiliter. Car en vrit, la ralit est en train de rattraper les carences perspectivistes de notre poque. Regardez par exemple le leasing, qui est en train de se dvelopper au point de devenir majoritaire dans certaines branches d'activit. Ou encore toutes ces plateformes qui se dveloppent et qui permettent de prter/louer/changer notre voiture, notre maison, etc. Tous ces phnomnes rcents sont l'application concrte de l'ide que ce qui est important dans la proprit, c'est, en ralit, l'usage.

C'est la raison pour laquelle je crois qu'il serait temps de repenser totalement notre conception de la notion de proprit. Parce qu'aujourd'hui, sous le libralisme triomphant, l'ide globalement perue de la proprit ressemble plus  "l'interdiction  autrui de profiter de l'objet possd", plutt que des considrations sur l'usage.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne comprend pas cette phrase...


Moi non plus mais c'est normal : il manque un mot  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon,  propos de a et pour faire court et rapide :



> [...] Regardez par exemple le leasing, qui est en train de se dvelopper au point de devenir majoritaire dans certaines branches d'activit. Ou encore toutes ces plateformes qui se dveloppent et qui permettent de prter/louer/changer notre voiture, notre maison, etc. Tous ces phnomnes rcents sont l'application concrte de l'ide que ce qui est important dans la proprit, c'est, en ralit, l'usage.
> 
> C'est la raison pour laquelle je crois qu'il serait temps de repenser totalement notre conception de la notion de proprit. Parce qu'aujourd'hui, sous le libralisme triomphant, l'ide globalement perue de la proprit ressemble plus  "l'interdiction  autrui de profiter de l'objet possd", plutt que des considrations sur l'usage.


L'ide est belle  condition que nous soyons tous gaux et mme plus, *identiques* ! Sinon c'est mort :
Il est hors de question que je mette ma bagnole  disposition de n'importe qui, genre le djeun's tout dchir qui va la mettre sur le toit dans le premier virage un peu mchant, ou le papy qui va martyriser l'embrayage, etc.
Et il est hors de question que je mette ma baraque  disposition de n'importe qui quand on voit l'tat des chiottes dans les endroits de vie en communaut, genre camping (ou wc d'entreprise et coupure d'eau, si si, j'ai vcu a et c'tait pas beau  voir, des gens que je ctoyais au quotidien, capables de laisser _a_ derrire eux !)

----------


## r0d

> L'ide est belle  condition que nous soyons tous gaux et mme plus, *identiques* ! Sinon c'est mort :
> Il est hors de question que je mette ma bagnole  disposition de n'importe qui, genre le djeun's tout dchir qui va la mettre sur le toit dans le premier virage un peu mchant, ou le papy qui va martyriser l'embrayage, etc.
> Et il est hors de question que je mette ma baraque  disposition de n'importe qui quand on voit l'tat des chiottes dans les endroits de vie en communaut, genre camping (ou wc d'entreprise et coupure d'eau, si si, j'ai vcu a et c'tait pas beau  voir, des gens que je ctoyais au quotidien, capables de laisser _a_ derrire eux !)


Tu vas un peu vite en besogne. Je ne parlais pas de mettre tout en commun. En revanche, on peut imaginer des institutions dont le travail consisterait  grer la disponibilit de certains usages. Continuons sur l'exemple de la voiture: ce que tu as besoin, ce n'est pas d'avoir une voiture, mais c'est de te dplacer (aller au travail, faire les courses, etc.). On pourrait donc imaginer une institution qui s'occupe de te permettre d'effectuer tes dplacements quand tu en as besoin. Vous vous imaginez  quoi ressemblerait nos rues sans ces millions de voitures gares partout?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)On pourrait donc imaginer une institution qui s'occupe de te permettre d'effectuer tes dplacements quand tu en as besoin. Vous vous imaginez  quoi ressemblerait nos rues sans ces millions de voitures gares partout?


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tout ce que tu cris, mais sur ce point, j'aimerais aller encore plus loin que toi(et tu me rappelle Henry Ford dont les clients demandaient des chevaux qui aillent plus vite - il a fait autrement).

En effet, quand je prends ma voiture, que je la gare, que je roule dans les rues, j'utilise un bien possd par l'tat sans le payer. Or a coute trs cher. Dans une zone urbaine, ce qui coute le plus cher, c'est l'espace. Rien ne coute plus cher en espace qu'une voiture individuelle(dsol, le lien est en Anglais). Par contre, quand je prends le bus ou le train, je paye mon ticket.

Dans le premier cas, j'ai pay une bonne partie de mon dplacement avec mes impts, et il tait donc indolore(quand je paye mon tiers, je ne fait pas le rapport avec ma vire  Giverny). Dans le deuxime cas, j'ai directement associ le paiement au dplacement. Si les couts rels des dplacements en voiture taient immdiatement perus, et non pas dcals dans le temps, beaucoup de gens se diraient que finalement, vivre loin de tout, a n'est pas une bonne ide. En plus, il y a un deuxime effet pervers : que j'utilise ou pas le rseau et les parkings tatiques(l'immense majorit), de toutes faons, je paye!!! Donc, autant en abuser. Et non, la TIPP ne suffit pas pour compenser ces dpenses colossales.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) On pourrait donc imaginer une institution qui s'occupe de te permettre d'effectuer tes dplacements quand tu en as besoin. Vous vous imaginez  quoi ressemblerait nos rues sans ces millions de voitures gares partout?


Ouais ouais ouais, chez les bisounours OK, a fonctionnerait. Mais *ici*  ::aie::  ! 
Je n'ose imaginer l'tat des bagnoles communautaires. 
Rien qu' voir comment nos concitoyens (ne) grent (pas) leurs dchets, t'as tout compris du je-m'en-foutisme gnral et du tout-pour-ma-gueule.

Je ne veux pas tre pessimiste, r0d, d'autant plus que j'aime bien lire tes utopies, mais je n'y crois plus...

----------


## r0d

> Je n'ose imaginer l'tat des bagnoles communautaires.


Et pourtant, a existe dj, et sous diffrentes formes. J'en vois au moins deux: la location et les transports en commun.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Je ne comprend pas cette phrase, mais jen profite tout de mme pour continuer sur le sujet de la proprit. Traitez-moi donc dopportuniste, vous auriez certainement raison


Dsol : il manque le verbe "je ne PARLE plus de nourriture". Ceci se voulait une plaisanterie, car il ne reste plus alors que des excrments.
Nous comprenons que cette notion de proprit est centrale pour vous (nous), et probablement mme fondatrice de votre (notre) personnalit.




> La proprit nest pas une caractristique naturelle.


Je me sens un peu gn, parce que ceci me semble tre un postulat sur lequel se base votre rflexion, et me semble faux. Pour exposer ma faon de voir les choses, et pour raisonner avec votre mot "naturelle", lanimal sera lexemple. Toutes les races cherchent plus ou moins  sapproprier un espace quelles doivent dfendre par la suite. Nourriture ou nid. Le lointain objectif tant la reproduction. De la bactrie au lion. Chez les plus volues, la dfense territoriale est gnralement laffaire du mle, qui ventuellement peut dominer (sapproprier ?) un groupe, son groupe. Chacun tente denvoyer  ses semblables un message indiquant quil sest rserv de lespace, souvent sous forme olfactive. On peut galement pousser lobservation aux plantes : dans la jungle o toutes luttent pour la plus despace, de lumire. La couche la plus "basse" de lhumain est son corps : lanimal.

Le dicton "Pierre qui roule" est probablement juste. En tout cas pour moi, cest vrai. Ce que je ne possde devrait tenir dans deux grandes valises. Le plus volumineux tant mes deux ordinateurs. Jai toujours trouv la comparaison de lhomme avec le scarabe bousier juste et rigolote. Jai vu une rfrence  Gandhi dans vos pages. Il y a peu, jai entendu dire de lui quil ne voulait pas possder trop de meubles, car selon lui, ctait voler les pauvres. Je ressens quelque chose de similaire depuis (et seulement depuis) que je vis ici (2007), mais en sortant de table. Et pour le mme raison, je me sens coupable de vol quand je me sens le ventre trop plein.




> Tout le monde sait respirer  la naissance, a cest naturel. Mais beaucoup ne possdent rien  la naissance, et certains toute leur vie. Moi par exemple, je ne possde quasiment rien (et mes parents non plus, pour rpondre  de basses et candides accusations).


La remarque sur vos parents est trs intressante. Il se trouve que les miens taient de la petite bourgeoisie provinciale. Jai pleine conscience que mon caractre est compos de leurs ractions face  leur dsire de possession (de pouvoir), tout comme vous. Mes parents aussi ntaient pas  la maison et, finalement, pour les mmes raisons que les vtres : le travail. Pour ma part, leur traque continuelle ainsi que leurs conversations mont dgout de largent, qui est la forme humanise de la possession. Ctait peut-tre trs basique, lenfant pensant :  Je hais largent parce que maman le prfre  moi .




> Laspect polymorphe et polysmique de la proprit rend difficile une dfinition prcise du concept. Une faon de voir les choses est la suivante: "_Lorsquon possde un objet, on a le monopole de son usage_". Cest nous qui choisissons qui peut utiliser (au sens large) cet objet que nous possdons. Cest une dfinition trs utilitariste, base sur la notion de lusage: un objet se dfinit par lusage que lon en fait. Et cest justement un des points qui rend cette dfinition assez puissante, dans le sens o elle montre clairement limportance de lusage dans le concept de proprit: rien ne sert de possder un objet si on ne sen sert pas.


Daccord. Notez que jai immdiatement pens  la connaissance, au savoir en lisant la dernire phrase.




> Or, il me semble que justement, le point central se trouve l, dans la notion dusage. Quest-ce qui est important: possder un objet, ou pouvoir sen servir quand on veut? Est-il prfrable de possder un objet inutile, ou davoir une potentialit dusage sur un objet utile?


Pour moi, le meilleur de l'"objet utile" est le bijou (beau sujet aussi, non ?). Mais, dans cette partie, le mot essentiel est pouvoir. L'exemple de DSK : cest un drogu du sexe. Il a besoin de pouvoir (dont la possession est une forme, donc) pour assouvir son addiction. DSK est une figure, mais lanalogie avec les autres humains traqueurs (de beaucoup) de pouvoir tient probablement. Et probablement jusquau chef dentreprise, voir le chef de famille.




> ce qui est important dans la proprit, cest, en ralit, lusage.


Daccod. Mais cest lintellect qui parle, plus lanimal.




> Cest la raison pour laquelle je crois quil serait temps de repenser totalement notre conception de la notion de proprit. Parce quaujourdhui, sous le libralisme triomphant, lide globalement perue de la proprit ressemble plus  "linterdiction  autrui de profiter de lobjet possd", plutt que des considrations sur lusage.


Vous faites un pas que je ne fais pas. Lusage nest pas une ncessit si lon considre le gain de la proprit comme tant laccroissement de son pouvoir, lobjectif tant plus le pouvoir. Et le pouvoir, lui, na de sens que sil est exerc.
"temps de repenser" : surement et toujours,
"libralisme" : le mot le plus hypocrite que je connaisse. Commenant comme libert et terminant comme intgrisme,
"la proprit ressemble  une interdiction" : hooo non : a suggre trop l'expression d'une frustration mal vcue.

----------


## r0d

> Je me sens un peu gn, parce que ceci me semble tre un postulat sur lequel se base votre rflexion, et me semble faux. Pour exposer ma faon de voir les choses, et pour raisonner avec votre mot "naturelle", lanimal sera lexemple. Toutes les races cherchent plus ou moins  sapproprier un espace quelles doivent dfendre par la suite. Nourriture ou nid. Le lointain objectif tant la reproduction. De la bactrie au lion. Chez les plus volues, la dfense territoriale est gnralement laffaire du mle, qui ventuellement peut dominer (sapproprier ?) un groupe, son groupe. Chacun tente denvoyer  ses semblables un message indiquant quil sest rserv de lespace, souvent sous forme olfactive. On peut galement pousser lobservation aux plantes : dans la jungle o toutes luttent pour la plus despace, de lumire. La couche la plus "basse" de lhumain est son corps : lanimal.


Voil une remarque trs embarrassante. Qui m'embarrasse en tout cas. Pour deux raisons. D'abord parce que je ne sais pas trop comment y rpondre, bien qu'intuitivement, il me semble que la comparaison entre le territoire d'un flin et la proprit n'est pas valide. Mais je n'ai pour l'instant pas d'argumentation valide pour tenter d'infirmer ce propos. Ensuite, je suis toujours trs ennuy lorsqu'on fait appel  l'animal dans une discussion philosophique. Parce qu'en vrit, on sait tellement peu de chose des animaux, et en particulier en ce qui concerne leurs comportements, qu'il est difficile de s'en servir pour tablir des raisonnements solides. C'est comme lorsqu'on parle de l'Athnes socratique pour dfendre une opinion politique: on n'en sait tellement rien de l'Athnes socratique, qu'on peut dire  peu prs n'importe quoi.
Cela dit, votre remarque m'interpelle, et me donne de quoi rflchir. Je vous en remercie.




> La remarque sur vos parents est trs intressante. Il se trouve que les miens taient de la petite bourgeoisie provinciale. Jai pleine conscience que mon caractre est compos de leurs ractions face  leur dsire de possession (de pouvoir), tout comme vous. Mes parents aussi ntaient pas  la maison et, finalement, pour les mmes raisons que les vtres : le travail. Pour ma part, leur traque continuelle ainsi que leurs conversations mont dgout de largent, qui est la forme humanise de la possession. Ctait peut-tre trs basique, lenfant pensant :  Je hais largent parce que maman le prfre  moi .


C'est certainement plus complexe que cela, mais je pense vous comprendre. Pour ma part je ne dteste pas l'argent. J'en parle volontiers, et je n'ai aucun scrupule  "faire monter les enchres" le plus possible lorsqu'il s'agit de ngocier mon salaire par exemple. Par contre je ne veux pas le garder, parce que l'argent a rend con. Alors je l'utilise d'une faon qui est en accord avec ma morale. Et c'est une vritable source de bonheur. Pendant que certains s'acharnent  devenir propritaire, moi je ne m'en fais pas, car il y a 1.000 maisons o je suis chez moi.



> Pour moi, le meilleur de l'"objet utile" est le bijou (beau sujet aussi, non ?).


J'ai peur de ne point comprendre. a ressemble  un oxymore. Est-ce de la posie? De l'humour?




> Mais, dans cette partie, le mot essentiel est pouvoir. L'exemple de DSK : cest un drogu du sexe. Il a besoin de pouvoir (dont la possession est une forme, donc) pour assouvir son addiction. DSK est une figure, mais lanalogie avec les autres humains traqueurs (de beaucoup) de pouvoir tient probablement. Et probablement jusquau chef dentreprise, voir le chef de famille.
> 
> [...] Lusage nest pas une ncessit si lon considre le gain de la proprit comme tant laccroissement de son pouvoir, lobjectif tant plus le pouvoir. Et le pouvoir, lui, na de sens que sil est exerc.


Il y a videmment un lien fort entre pouvoir et proprit. Mais ce sont tout de mme deux choses diffrentes. Aprs, si je pars l-dessus, c'est encore parti pour 100 lignes. Je me contenterai donc juste d'une considration, une fentre: selon moi, si les gens n'aiment pas les dictatures, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils n'aiment pas obir, mais parce qu'ils ont peur qu'on les empche d'exercer leur besoin de pouvoir.





> "libralisme" : le mot le plus hypocrite que je connaisse. Commenant comme libert et terminant comme intgrisme,


Joli.



> "la proprit ressemble  une interdiction" : hooo non : a suggre trop l'expression d'une frustration mal vcue.


Peut-tre. Mais je me mfie de Freud. Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai lanc a comme une provocation. C'tait assez maladroit j'en conviens, mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que je ne comprend pas pourquoi mes voisins achtent tellement d'objets inutiles. Ils ont leurs caves et leurs greniers pleines de brols qu'ils n'utiliseront jamais. Et a me donne parfois l'impression que la seule raison de ce comportement, c'est d'empcher les autres de possder ces brols. Je sais bien que cette considration ne rsiste  aucune analyse, mais c'est juste une faon d'exprimer mon incomprhension.

----------


## Invit

> Et pourtant, a existe dj, et sous diffrentes formes. J'en vois au moins deux: la location et les transports en commun.


Plus les V'Lib et les AutoLib. Le dernier service a l'air de cartonner d'ailleurs.
Ce n'est pas vraiment de la location vu que c'est comme le disait r0d une "institution" qui gre a. Donc quand tu dgrades un vlo ou une bagnole, tu ne dgrades pas la proprit de quelqu'un d'autre. Tu te pnalises d'ailleurs toi-mme puisque les rparations sont payes avec ton abonnement.

----------


## juvamine

> Tu te pnalises d'ailleurs toi-mme puisque les rparations sont payes avec ton abonnement.


Et avec tes impts...
Ce genre de service est trs coteux  la socit...

----------


## Marco46

> Sauf que les "ouvriers" n'ont pris aucun risque de dpart : investissement financier, personnel, etc.


Oui le risque doit tre rmunr je suis d'accord mais quel risque prend un hritier ?




> Et en France, un ouvrier travaille 35h par semaine...5 semaines de congs pays...des jours feris qui tombent souvent...qui veut une paule pour pleurer l ?


Salauds de serfs, ils foutent rien ils coutent du pognon et en plus ils se plaignent ...




> Perso, je vais faire en sorte, toute ma vie, de faire que ma famille et mes enfants en particulier soient heureux.


Ouaip, comme n'importe qui de normalement constitu en fait. Mais tu ne peux pas t'assurer qu'ils seront heureux aprs ta mort, d'abord parce que tu seras .... mort .... et ensuite parce que c'est infantilisant.
Et ensuite parce que tes enfants deviendront des adultes, et que a sera  eux de se tailler une place dans la socit. Et il n'y a *aucune bonne raison* pour que cette place tombe du ciel.




> Le fait d'avoir une entreprise est un investissement PERSONNEL : donc un mec, qui a du poignon, cadre suprieur aura le droit de donner du pognon a ses enfants en veux-tu en voil. Et le chef d'entreprise, sous prtexte qu'il est propritaire de son outil de travail, il lui reste ses yeux pour pleurer ?
> Et que dire du patrons qui donne 70K par an  ses cadres suprieur : il se retrouvera  la retraite, plus "pauvre" que ses employs ?


J'ai jamais dit que les patrons devaient tre pauvres, ils doivent tre mieux pays que tous les autres dans l'entreprise puisqu'ils ont les plus grandes responsabilits. Mais de l  tout possder y compris dans l'au-del (s'il existe) je ne suis pas d'accord.

J'aime bien la manire dont les pirates des XVIe XVIIe sicles distribuaient le fruit de leur ... hum ... "travail".
Ils avaient un systme de parts, le capitaine avait 2 parts, les officiers 1.5, les matelots confirms 1 part et les p'tits jeunes 0.5.
Il y avait un systme de conseil compos des officiers (nomms par l'ensemble de l'quipage) et ce conseil pouvait dmettre un capitaine.

C'est pas mal je trouve.




> LoL : qu'est ce qui empche quelqu'un (lgalement), de changer d'entreprise ? Un contrat engage 2 parties, l'un comme l'autre peut le dnoncer (le salari beaucoup plus facilement d'ailleurs).


Juridiquement, certes, concrtement c'est plus compliqu, cela dpends pour beaucoup de ton bassin d'emploi. En province cela n'est souvent pas possible.




> Et moi je ne voit pas l'entreprise ET l'Etat...
> Pour moi l'Etat ne devrait servir qu' garantir nos liberts en remplissant les quelques fonctions rgaliennes de base...


Et c'est pour cela qu'il existe un code du travail qui est impos aux entreprises. Pour garantir nos liberts. Il existe galement un systme social qui garanti nos liberts et qui a un cout qui repose forcment en grande partie sur les entreprises.

Et l'tat + le tissu social (constitu de tous les groupes de personnes, entreprises, associations, etc ...) composent la socit dans son ensemble.

Tu es d'accord avec moi  ::): 




> Quand je vois un ministre de l'conomie et un ministre du travail pris en charge par des mecs qui n'ont jamais travaill....En plus du nom du ministre, cela ressemble  de la supercherie....


Ah ben a on est tous d'accord sur ce point ici !




> Mais COMBIEN de gens se retrouvent dans cette situations ? ... c'est trs trs trs marginal...


Par rapport au nombre de postes  responsabilits qui existent ou par rapport  la population active totale ?

Dans le premier cas je suis absolument sur et certain qu'il est tout a fait considrable !




> En faite,  part le mot "galit" ou "justice" tu n'as pas + d'arguments. En + ils sont trs facilement retournables.
> Le lien du sang est un tat de fait, je pense qu'il est compliqu d'en dbattre.


Preuve que tu ne m'as pas lu, j'ai bien prcis qu'il ne s'agissait PAS d'galit ou de justice mais d'efficacit.

Je ne vois toujours pas de rapport logique entre le lien du sang et la transmission de proprit. Je n'en vois dj pas avec le principe de nationalit alors avec la proprit tu penses  ::roll:: 




> Pourquoi rduire le "travail"  un rapport employeur/employ


Tu es soit ton propre patron soit l'employ d'un autre patron.

Et dans le 2me cas tu es subordonn  ton patron.

Donc le rapport patron/employ conditionne grandement le travail.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et avec tes impts...
> Ce genre de service est trs coteux  la socit...


Sans doute, mais en ville il reprsente certainement la meilleure alternative.

----------


## Invit

> Et avec tes impts...
> Ce genre de service est trs coteux  la socit...


Oui, de mme qu'on paie des impts pour que des 4x4 ou des poids lourds dfoncent les routes, de mme que mes impts financent la MJC du coin mme si je n'y vais pas, ou le chque du CICE que l'Etat verse  MacDo. Ou n'importe quel autre systme de transport en commun.

a change pas le fait que c'est con de dgrader un systme qui appartient  tout le monde. En tout cas c'est pas a qui empche le systme de perdurer.
Par contre j'ai essay les conneries no-librales du genre OuiCar. J'ai lou ma bagnole trois fois, sur les trois a s'est mal pass deux fois. 
Une fois le locataire a fait un excs de vitesse et j'ai reu un PV. J'ai pas pay mais c'est quand mme chiant parce qu'il faut contester, prouver que c'est pas toi qui conduisait.
La deuxime fois le mec se pointe pas au rdv pour rcuprer la bagnole. Je me barre parce que je dois aller bosser, il m'appelle deux heures plus tard. Je lui dit que c'est annul, que je suis pas  sa disposition toute la journe. Engueulade, menaces de mort, tout a.
C'est cette dernire exprience qui m'a fait retirer la voiture du site.

Pour revenir sur les transports collectifs, il y a eu des expriences sur la gratuit,  Aubagne je crois. Tout le monde pensait que a allait tre un carnage, que les transports seraient vandaliss. Bah en fait non, c'est limite s'il n'y a pas moins de dgts que quand c'tait payant.

----------


## r0d

> Pour revenir sur les transports collectifs, il y a eu des expriences sur la gratuit,  Aubagne je crois. Tout le monde pensait que a allait tre un carnage, que les transports seraient vandaliss. Bah en fait non, c'est limite s'il n'y a pas moins de dgts que quand c'tait payant.


La mairie d'Aubagne, alors divers gauche, s'est inspire de l'exprience de Chteauroux, ville pionnire en la matire. L'exprience a t faite dans d'autres villes galement, mais je ne me souviens plus. A noter que le maire de Chteauroux qui a lanc l'exprience, il y a plus de 10 ans, tait de droite. Comme quoi on peut tre de droite et progressiste.
Quoi qu'il en soit, ces expriences de gratuit des transports en commun semble plutt positive car, malgr la pression d'une idologie dominante anti-collectiviste, elles perdurent.

----------


## rawsrc

> Quoi qu'il en soit, ces expriences de gratuit des transports en commun semble plutt positive car, malgr la pression d'une idologie dominante anti-collectiviste, elles perdurent.


C'est pas une question d'anti-collectivisme, c'est une question d'quilibre conomique. Faut arrter avec les postures idologiques. On est dans un monde conomique, si a dplat, il faut proposer autre chose.
Va voir l'tat des finances de la commune d'Aubagne. Les entreprises ont financ le systme des transports gratuits pour tous via une gnreuse prime de transport. C'tait tenable, mais le maire d'alors (Daniel Fontaine, PCF, rouge vif)  n'a rien trouv de mieux que de faire un tramway  166 millions d'euros pour une commune de 47 000 habitants ! Tiens lis a.

Les impts sont en train de grimper en flche de tous les cts tout a parce qu'un pingouin n'a rien trouv de mieux que de se la jouer dmagogue esprant tre rlu. Pari perdu, il a t ject en 2014 et le pire c'est que les entreprises commencent  mettre les voiles. D'une situation quilibre, c'est en train de devenir un vritable fiasco...

----------


## r0d

> C'est pas une question d'anti-collectivisme, c'est une question d'quilibre conomique. Faut arrter avec les postures idologiques. On est dans un monde conomique, si a dplat, il faut proposer autre chose.
> Va voir l'tat des finances de la commune d'Aubagne. Les entreprises ont financ le systme des transports gratuits pour tous via une gnreuse prime de transport. C'tait tenable, mais le maire d'alors (Daniel Fontaine, PCF, rouge vif)  n'a rien trouv de mieux que de faire un tramway  166 millions d'euros pour une commune de 47 000 habitants ! Tiens lis a.
> 
> Les impts sont en train de grimper en flche de tous les cts tout a parce qu'un pingouin n'a rien trouv de mieux que de se la jouer dmagogue esprant tre rlu. Pari perdu, il a t ject en 2014 et le pire c'est que les entreprises commencent  mettre les voiles. D'une situation quilibre, c'est en train de devenir un vritable fiasco...


Quel est le rapport entre un politicien dmago et le collectivisme?

----------


## rawsrc

Tu ne vois pas ?

Collectivisme et dmagogie : promettre tout  tout le monde *gratuitement*. 

En tout cas, bien que l'on s'loigne du sens historique, la ralit est proche de ce raccourci.

----------


## r0d

Ok je vois. 
Merci pour cette grande leon d'historiographie.

----------


## rawsrc

De rien, avec plaisir  ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

Pour le sujet des transports en commun gratuits : tant qu'on reste dans le raisonnable( Aubagne, des bus, par exemple) et sur des villes de taille modres, a peut marcher. Le plus gros exemple que je connaisse est Tallin, Estonie.

Mais a ne doit pas tre fait n'importe comment. L'exemple de Tallin est particulirement instructif : les rsidents on droit  un pass pour 2 Euros, sans limitation de dure. Si ils font des conneries, ils le perdent. Et les non-rsidents doivent payer. Tout de suite, a responsabilise l'usager.

La logique aussi, sur des communes plus petites, c'est que la collecte des paiements de tickets peut couter plus cher qu'elle ne rapporte. C'tait le cas  Aubagne quand ils ont mis les bus gratuits. Le temps pass par les usagers  l'avant du bus pour payer en petite monnaie est vite prohibitif. Des gens qui montent avec un pass qu'ils n'ont mme pas  recharger(do une conomie sur les bornes de recharge) permettent au bus de circuler plus, plus vite, de rendre le service plus attractif, et de mieux utiliser le capital(les bus) et les personnels. C'est rentable.

Enfin, jusqu' un certain point. Le tramway d'Aubagne est manifestement une mauvaise ide. 300M pour 10 km? Besanon fait avec moiti moins, 228M pour 14,5km. En bref, un grand classique, l'_hubris_ des dcideurs. Rien  voir avec les transports en commun. Un tramway n'a de sens que l ou les bus n'ont pas la capacit requise - et Aubagne n'est pas assez grande - 5 fois moins d'habitants que Besanon... qui a sagement attendu que son rseau de bus soit dbord pour passer  la vitesse suprieure.

Aprs, le tout-gratuit n'est pas forcment la panace. Dj, pour une trs grosse agglomration, c'est vite insoutenable financirement. Et quand c'est mal fait(aucune responsabilisation de l'utilisateur), a peut vite tourner au carnage. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que subventionner les transports en commun, a peut tre trs conomique quand c'est bien fait. Pointer du doigt un exemple crtin qui a dvoy quelque chose qui marchait trs bien, c'est utile pour montrer ce qu'il ne faut pas faire(surdimensionner ses infrastructures, dans le cas d'Aubagne), mais il y a suffisamment d'exemples qui marchent pour ne pas jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain.

----------


## juvamine

> Oui, de mme qu'on paie des impts pour que des 4x4 ou des poids lourds dfoncent les routes, de mme que mes impts financent la MJC du coin mme si je n'y vais pas, ou le chque du CICE que l'Etat verse  MacDo. Ou n'importe quel autre systme de transport en commun.
> [..]
> 
> Pour revenir sur les transports collectifs, il y a eu des expriences sur la gratuit,  Aubagne je crois. Tout le monde pensait que a allait tre un carnage, que les transports seraient vandaliss. Bah en fait non, c'est limite s'il n'y a pas moins de dgts que quand c'tait payant.


Si pour toi ce n'est pas problmatique de payer pour tout a... pas de soucis
Ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde : moi en premier. 
Quelques exemple en vrac :
Payer pour qu'un gamin mange  la cantine : pourquoi devrais-je assumer les enfants des autres. L'education passons, le reste Non.
Payer le CICE  des entreprises qui "profitent" d'un systme extrmement bancal, a ne me rjouis pas.
Payer des places de parking handicapes toujours vide, a m'chappe. Autant autoriser le parkage en double file pour les handicaps.
Payer des transports urbains que je n'utilise jamais (parce que je suis un cul-terreux qui n'aime pas la ville), a m'ennuie. Que ceux qui prennent les transports en commun payent ce que a cote rellement.

J'en ai plein d'autres des comme a : payer des impts en soit, ne me drange pas. Mais payer des impts qui ne profitent pas "au peuple", mais seulement  une petite partie, a m'embte...

Il est clair que nous aurons beaucoup de mal  nous entendre sur ces questions...Surtout que la France est moule dans ce collectivisme et cet tatisme ambiant.
Pire ! J'en suis parfois complice au niveau de ma commune...

----------


## r0d

> la France est moule dans ce collectivisme et cet tatisme ambiant.


tatisme, ok, collectivisme, malheureusement pas.

----------


## Invit

> J'en ai plein d'autres des comme a : payer des impts en soit, ne me drange pas. Mais payer des impts qui ne profitent pas "au peuple", mais seulement  une petite partie, a m'embte...


C'est payer les impts qui ne te profitent pas directement qui te drange. Je suis sr qu'il y a des services publics que tu utilises et pas les autres. Ensuite la cantine, les transports urbains, ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle des trucs qui concernent une "petite partie".

Mais si tu veux on laisse tomber les impts et tu paies ce que tu consommes. M'est avis que tu risques de trouver l'addition plus sale que ta feuille d'impts. Si c'est l'Etat est en dficit, ce n'est pas pour rien, et ce n'est pas uniquement  cause d'une mauvaise gestion.




> Payer des places de parking handicapes toujours vide, a m'chappe. Autant autoriser le parkage en double file pour les handicaps.


 :8O: 
Super pour la scurit. Un handicap met pas mal de temps  monter et  descendre de voiture, t'imagines s'il doit faire a en double file au milieu de la circulation ? Et pour monter le trottoir, il fait comment ? Son fauteuil rtrcit comme la Batmobile et il passe entre les voitures gares ? Il roule 200m (sur la route donc) jusqu' trouver un endroit o il puisse monter ? S'il en trouve bien sr, puisque nos amis du btiment ont russi  faire reculer le gouvernement sur ces promesses.
L'accessibilit pour les handicaps est dj catastrophique dans notre pays, je ne pensais pas tomber un jour sur quelqu'un qui soit pour la rduire encore plus. C'est dsormais chose faite, merci.

----------


## juvamine

> C'est payer les impts qui ne te profitent pas directement qui te drange. Je suis sr qu'il y a des services publics que tu utilises et pas les autres. Ensuite la cantine, les transports urbains, ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle des trucs qui concernent une "petite partie".
> 
> Mais si tu veux on laisse tomber les impts et tu paies ce que tu consommes. M'est avis que tu risques de trouver l'addition plus sale que ta feuille d'impts. Si c'est l'Etat est en dficit, ce n'est pas pour rien, et ce n'est pas uniquement  cause d'une mauvaise gestion.


Alors si tu veux, je veux bien. Je signe o ?
L'Etat est en dficit car quand il reoit 100 il n'en redistribue pas 50. le reste servant  savoir o les mettre. L'Etat est un trs mauvais gestionnaire.
Il ne sait mme pas voter un budget quilibr, ce n'est pas pour pouvoir grer correctement quelque service que ce soit.

Ce n'est pas forcment li  des services que j'utilise, ou non. Ce sont des services qui ne sont pas "pour le peuple" qui me drangent.
Je comprend payer des impts pour les routes (qu'elles soient urbaines ou rurales), je ne comprends pas payer des transports qui les usent.
Les transports en commun sont un gouffre financier, on le sait, mais on aime a...soit !
Le crdit d'impot sur la rno, j'en ai profit, et je trouve pourtant cela aberrant. Au nom de quoi on payerait pour remplacer les fentres du voisin ?
La TVA a 5.5 ? Elle a eut un intrt : diminuer le travail au noir... Admettons, mais je ne suis pas sur que le jeu en vaille la chandelle.
La sant ? Quel beau service public...open bar en +. On y va, on ne paye pas, on y retourne, et c'est la fte  neuneu...
L'ducation ? J'en ai parl sur un autre topic : comment formater les gens de notre pays de manire uniforme. Pour qu'ils pensent comme on veut qu'ils pensent...Et ne me ditent pas qu'on peut aller dans le priv, 99% des tablissement privs son sous contrat.

Je pourrais continuer pendant des lignes et des lignes...
J'ai un vrai problme avec le service public " la franaise" : il est plutt inefficace, infantilisant, irresponsable, et  le gros dfaut d'tre "open bar".





> Super pour la scurit. Un handicap met pas mal de temps  monter et  descendre de voiture, t'imagines s'il doit faire a en double file au milieu de la circulation ? Et pour monter le trottoir, il fait comment ? Son fauteuil rtrcit comme la Batmobile et il passe entre les voitures gares ? Il roule 200m (sur la route donc) jusqu' trouver un endroit o il puisse monter ? S'il en trouve bien sr, puisque nos amis du btiment ont russi  faire reculer le gouvernement sur ces promesses.
> L'accessibilit pour les handicaps est dj catastrophique dans notre pays, je ne pensais pas tomber un jour sur quelqu'un qui soit pour la rduire encore plus. C'est dsormais chose faite, merci.


Ok pour les "villes", mais comment expliques-tu que l'unique place de parking de la Mairie Saint-Pipi-Les-Agassous (70 habitants en saison), situe en cul de sac, soit une place handicape ?

Et il faut savoir que + de la moiti des "ligibles"  une place handicape sont en mesure de se dplacer normalement (et dans la petite moiti qui reste, peu sont en fauteuil par exemple). Je n'ai pas les chiffres exactes ici mais je les ai  la Mairie...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> je nai pour linstant pas dargumentation valide pour tenter dinfirmer ce propos.


Heuuuuu, infirmer nest peut-tre pas une ncessit Je comprends que vous vouliez trouver un moyen de vous dbarrasser intellectuellement de ce constat. Jespre que nous vous lirons donc un peu plus tard sur ce sujet.  moins que vous dcidiez docculter.

on sait tellement peu de chose des animaux
Moi, je prtends savoir, pour ce qui est des animaux mammifres terrestres proches des grands singes, puisque jen suis !

largent a rend con.
Je mtonne dun tel raccourci de votre part.

_Pour moi, le meilleur exemple de l"objet INUTILE" est le bijou (beau sujet aussi, non ?)._
Jai peur de ne point comprendre. a ressemble  un oxymore. Est-ce de la posie? De lhumour ?
Encore une erreur de ma part*: INUTILE. Le bijou, je parle de l'objet qui a une grande valeur commerciale et qui se trouve sur un doigt, un poignet ou sur un cou, parois sur un mur voir mme sur quatre roues, est la forme de proprit la plus inutile, selon moi. Prenez a au premier degr. Je trouve a mme grotesque et souris niaisement quand le voleur coupe le bras pour rcuprer la montre (-: la Rolex) ! Malheureusement, les objets exceptionnelles sont souvent lexpression dun art qui ne pourrait tre exprimer sans ce dsire de certain de vouloir possder ou afficher. Lautre bijou, la pacotille qui peut tout de mme tre lexpression dun art, renforce une caractristique du porteur, et cest souvent la fminit. Javoue, jaime (la femme et sa fminit).

Il y a videmment un lien fort entre pouvoir et proprit. Mais ce sont tout de mme deux choses diffrentes.
Daccord.

Aprs, si je pars l-dessus, cest encore parti pour 100 lignes.
Pas de problme ! Je ne sais pas pour les autres intervenants, mais jaurais plaisir  les lire.

si les gens naiment pas les dictatures, ce nest pas parce quils naiment pas obir, mais parce quils ont peur quon les empche dexercer leur besoin de pouvoir.
Vous me surprenez vraiment Blague  part, votre remarque minterloque. Mais peut-tre que vous faites rfrence  cette arrive imminente du Front National, nest ce pas, en parlant des dictatures ? Dites moi si cest a, parce que le propos change compltement de sens.

je ne comprend pas pourquoi mes voisins achtent tellement dobjets inutiles.
Je crois que si vous discutiez avec eux, ils ne vous parleraient surement pas dinutilit.

Je me nomme grand dchteur(basurador) devant un enfant de six ans que jappelle, lui, grand btiseur(travesurador). Ces mots nexistent pas plus en franais quen espagnol (mme localis). Lui ne fait pas particulirement de btise, mais moi, je rcupre toutes sortes de chose que le propritaire destinait  la poubelle, objets que je ne considre pas comme miens, mais que je surveille (-: Une simple vis me parait un petit trsor. Je ne crois pas en tre rendu  la pathologie. Ils sont tout de mme surpris de voir comment jarrive souvent  rparer leurs choses endommages en utilisant de ces dchets. Je considre que cest un comportement qui va dans le sens de la prservation du milieu ambiant.

Je crois quil vous faut accepter lide que lhomme a des dsirs, voir des pulsions,  assouvir, et que la plupart du temps, il trouvera toujours une bonne raison pour justifier son acte, face  celui qui linterroge. Cette raison nest que ce quil souhaite que lautre retienne de la justification de son acte.

Vous dites ne pas aimer Freud. Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi vous dites a, ou du moins je ne veux pas voir. Le peu que jai lu en matire de psychologie est un bouquin de vulgarisation que jai ador, de ric Berne, et intitul  Que dites vous aprs avoir dit bonjour ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Alors si tu veux, je veux bien. Je signe o ?
> L'Etat est en dficit car quand il reoit 100 il n'en redistribue pas 50. le reste servant  savoir o les mettre. L'Etat est un trs mauvais gestionnaire.
> Il ne sait mme pas voter un budget quilibr, ce n'est pas pour pouvoir grer correctement quelque service que ce soit.


Je ne sais pas si tu est en SSII, mais j'ai vu un paquet invraisemblable de gabegies dans le priv. Que l'tat ne fasse pas mieux, c'est tout  fait possible, mais pire??? Alors juste un petit peu.




> Ce n'est pas forcment li  des services que j'utilise, ou non. Ce sont des services qui ne sont pas "pour le peuple" qui me drangent.
> Je comprend payer des impts pour les routes (qu'elles soient urbaines ou rurales), je ne comprends pas payer des transports qui les usent.
> Les transports en commun sont un gouffre financier, on le sait, mais on aime a...soit !


Les transports(privs + publics) sont souvent le goulot d'tranglement qui empchent une croissance conomique de la collectivit locale. C'est la raison pour laquelle les projets de transport, route ou rail, ne rduisent pas les bouchons : les gens prennent leur voiture jusqu' provoquer des bouchons notables, mais pas au point de tout bloquer. Ce qui est bloqu, c'est l'conomie. Si tu as lu mon lien prcdent, tu sauras qu'un bus(ou tout transport en commun) est bien plus efficace pour transporter des gens qu'une voiture_  surface quivalente_. Dans les zones urbaines, la surface est le cout ultime. Je ne parle mme pas des mtros qui n'ont quasiment aucune empreinte en surface. Par exemple, la ligne 1  Paris transporte 725 000 passagers par jours? A comparer avec une autoroute urbaine ou on a 2200 vhicules par heure, et donc il faudrait, ramen aux 20 heures d'ouverture quotidiennes du mtro, une autoroute  20 voies - plus les changeurs - pour remplacer cette ligne de mtro.

Les transports en commun rapportent bien plus qu'ils ne coutent, donc, tant qu'ils sont faits avec intelligence. Le tram de Besanon semble en tre un excellent exemple. Celui d'Aubagne, moins, de ce que j'en ai vu.




> Le crdit dImpt sur la rno, j'en ai profit, et je trouve pourtant cela aberrant. Au nom de quoi on payerait pour remplacer les fentres du voisin ?


l, je suis d'accord. Mais plus pour des questions de simplicit qu'autre chose.




> La TVA a 5.5 ? Elle a eut un intrt : diminuer le travail au noir... Admettons, mais je ne suis pas sur que le jeu en vaille la chandelle.
> La sant ? Quel beau service public...open bar en +. On y va, on ne paye pas, on y retourne, et c'est la fte  neuneu...


Tu parles de la CMU? C'est  double tranchant. Il y a effectivement pas mal de mauvais comportements, mais en mme temps, c'est une population qui sans cel ne se soigne pas - ce qui est un terreau idal pour les pidmies. Entre deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre.




> L'ducation ? J'en ai parl sur un autre topic : comment formater les gens de notre pays de manire uniforme. Pour qu'ils pensent comme on veut qu'ils pensent...Et ne me dites pas qu'on peut aller dans le priv, 99% des tablissement privs son sous contrat.


Il y a certes quelques tendances, mais on ne peut pas comparer cel  la Core du Nord ou Cuba, ou l il y a de vrais formatages. Nous avons juste quelques discours orients, dont les lves ne sont gnralement pas dupes.




> Je pourrais continuer pendant des lignes et des lignes...
> J'ai un vrai problme avec le service public " la franaise" : il est plutt inefficace, infantilisant, irresponsable, et  le gros dfaut d'tre "open bar".


open bar? Le TGV ou les trains de nuit sont open bar??? Tu as vu le prix? Les garde-chiourmes  l'entre?




> Ok pour les "villes", mais comment expliques-tu que l'unique place de parking de la Mairie Saint-Pipi-Les-Agassous (70 habitants en saison), situe en cul de sac, soit une place handicape ?


Le handicap, lui, ne peut pas marcher depuis l'extrieur de la ville, bloqu qu'il serait par les chemins en terre et/ou les escaliers mdivaux. Il est donc parfaitement lgitime de lui garder la meilleure place, en loccurrence la seule.




> Et il faut savoir que + de la moiti des "ligibles"  une place handicape sont en mesure de se dplacer normalement (et dans la petite moiti qui reste, peu sont en fauteuil par exemple). Je n'ai pas les chiffres exactes ici mais je les ai  la Mairie...


Des gens abusent du systme, en quoi est-ce nouveau? Le jour ou MOI je suis dans un fauteuil, je serais bien content d'avoir toutes ses places. Et toujours au moins une de libre. Il est normal dans un systme bien conu qu'en moyenne, les places handicaps aient un taux de remplissage trs infrieur aux autres : cela seul permet d'assurer qu'il y aura toujours une place handicap de libre.

videmment, tant que tu n'est pas en fauteuil, tu considres cela comme scandaleux. Attends un peu de te planter  moto, et on verra si ton discours restera le mme.

----------


## Jipt

> Le crdit d'impot sur la rno, j'en ai profit, et je trouve pourtant cela aberrant. Au nom de quoi on payerait pour remplacer les fentres du voisin ?


Parce que si le voisin fait ensuite des conomies d'nergie fossile pour se chauffer l'hiver, c'est toute la plante qui en profite (et donc toi aussi du coup).

Mais hlas, a, tout le monde s'en fout...
Surtout ne pas regarder plus loin que le bout de son nez, trop dangereux de se remettre en question !

----------


## micka132

> Parce que si le voisin fait ensuite des conomies d'nergie fossile pour se chauffer l'hiver, c'est toute la plante qui en profite (et donc toi aussi du coup).
> 
> Mais hlas, a, tout le monde s'en fout...
> Surtout ne pas regarder plus loin que le bout de son nez, trop dangereux de se remettre en question !


C'est vrai, mais lgrement hypocrite. 
Pas ncessairement de ta part, mais de ceux qui passent ce genre de loi avec ces arguments. En effet ne serait-il pas bien plus efficace de foutre un coup de pied au cul des lobbies ptroliers? S'ils n'taient pas l on en serait bien plus loin dans les motorisations alternatives...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est vrai, mais lgrement hypocrite. 
> Pas ncessairement de ta part, mais de ceux qui passent ce genre de loi avec ces arguments. En effet ne serait-il pas bien plus efficace de foutre un coup de pied au cul des lobbies ptroliers? S'ils n'taient pas l on en serait bien plus loin dans les motorisations alternatives...


Parce que tu te chauffes avec un moteur au colza ? Je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre les motorisations alternatives, et le crdit rnovation sur lequel ragissait Jipt  :8O:

----------


## micka132

> Parce que tu te chauffes avec un moteur au colza ? Je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre les motorisations alternatives, et le crdit rnovation sur lequel ragissait Jipt


De un le moteur "colza" a n'est en rien un moteur alternatif, c'est juste le carburant qui change ( et selon le moteur t'as mme pas de modif  faire).
De deux Jipt fait remarquer  Juvamine qu'isoler les maisons des voisins c'est bnfiques pour tout le monde. Ce que j'acquiesce mais les bnfices sont infimes par rapport  ce que l'on pourrait faire en trouvant d'autre moyen de locomotion propre(ou moins polluant).
T'es du genre  regarder le bout du doigt toi non?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> La TVA a 5.5 ? Elle a eut un intrt : diminuer le travail au noir


Dans mes souvenirs, la traque  "l'argent noir" aurait dmarr vers 1975, initie par Giscard -- certains pourraient se souvenir : il fut interdit de payer quoi que ce soit de plus de 1000 Francs avec des espces --.  l'poque, les chefs d'tats nous disaient :  Il faut se serrer la ceinture et conomiser. . Et passes les 30 glorieuses, la traque s'est intensifie, Le Fisc en est rendu aux non-rsidents. Puisqu'il n'y a plus d'argent noir  circuler, les caisses de l'tat devraient tre surcharges. Mais elles ne le seront toujours jamais assez. Qui plus est, on ne nous dit plus "conomisez", mais "Dpensez". Sont-ce les lois de l'conomie qui ont chang ou lexpression de la volont de l'oncle Sam.
Ma conclusion est "l'argent noir doit avoir du bon, si non du trs bon, dans une conomie." Le modle de l'oncle Sam est  srieusement corriger. Commenons par rendre les services publiques au peuple.

----------


## juvamine

Je trouve toujours trs surprenant cet argument "si tu tait dans cette situation, tu serais bien content que..."

En faite non. Je ne vois pas pourquoi.

Maintenant je n'ai pas de "contre-argument", car cette affirmation est tellement banale...
Sr que si je casse ma voiture, je serais content qu'on m'en rachte une...pourtant ce n'est pas le cas !
Quand je vois ce que je donne en impt, je prfrerais en effet payer en one-shot...quand j'ai besoin d'un service...

Pour la sant, je ne parle pas ncessairement de la CMU...
Si on prend le cas d'une personne, employe dans une entreprise :
- Elle a la scu avec la carte vitale
- Son entreprise est OBLIGEE de lui fournir une mutuelle (tout bonnement scandaleux)
Dans 90% des cas, elle ira  l'hpital  l'oeil. 
Aprs avoir avanc 23   son gnraliste, elle sera rembourse en totalit (-1)
Elle va a la pharmacie dans la foule, et payera 2  car son gnraliste a eut le malheur de lui donn un mdoc pas compltement rembours
Finalement, elle aura une infirmire  domicile pour lui changer le pansement tous les jours, et crac ! re-gratuit...

Tout cela sans CMU  :;): 

Pour les TGV de mmoire c'est priv
On peut aussi citer la poste, qui envoie un courrier au mme tarif  5km ou  500km 
Enfin pour les SSII qui font de la gabegie, je ne vois pas o est le problme, ce n'est pas l'argent du contribuable ! Circulez, y'a rien  voir.

----------


## Invit

> Enfin pour les SSII qui font de la gabegie, je ne vois pas o est le problme, ce n'est pas l'argent du contribuable ! Circulez, y'a rien  voir.


Bien sr, c'est bien connu les entreprises ne reoivent jamais d'argent de l'Etat, de crdit d'impt... Le CICE n'existe pas, tout va bien.




> - Son entreprise est OBLIGEE de lui fournir une mutuelle (tout bonnement scandaleux)


Pourquoi ? C'est une entreprise prive, qui paie une mutuelle prive,  laquelle le salari verse gnralement une cotisation. Je ne vois pas ce qui te gne.

----------


## juvamine

> Bien sr, c'est bien connu les entreprises ne reoivent jamais d'argent de l'Etat, de crdit d'impt... Le CICE n'existe pas, tout va bien.


Si l'Etat est assez mauvais pour filer de l'argent  une entreprise qui l'utilise mal... a confirme ce que je dis depuis plusieurs pages...
En soit, c'est dj un problme que l'Etat donne de l'argent  des entreprises. C'est aussi un problme qu'il lui en prenne autant.

----------


## juvamine

> Pourquoi ? C'est une entreprise prive, qui paie une mutuelle prive,  laquelle le salari verse gnralement une cotisation. Je ne vois pas ce qui te gne.


O est la libert ????
je suis libre d'avoir une mutuelle ou non tout de mme...
Je suis libre de ne pas vouloir payer 50  par mois (car l'entreprise ne prend pas en charge 100% de la cotisation) pour une mutuelle dont je me tamponne l'oreille. Et qui 9 fois sur 10 n'est pas adapte aux problme que j'ai (bonnes dents, mauvaises vue, allergie au socialisme, etc.)

Et cette loi, passe en catimini le 30/12/13 a chang autre chose : si les entreprises fournissaient une mutuelle auparavant, la cotisation tait dduite du salaire imposable...aujourd'hui a ne l'est plus !!
Donc on t'oblige  prendre une mutuelle, et on t'impose dessus...cool non ?

Bientt on nous fera payer un impt sur l'impt...car ils n'auront plus rien  taxer....
Ah ! suis-je bte a existe dj (CSG quand tu nous tiens...)

----------


## Jipt

> Si on prend le cas d'une personne, employe dans une entreprise :
> - Elle a la scu avec la carte vitale
> - Son entreprise est OBLIGEE de lui fournir une mutuelle (tout bonnement scandaleux)
> Dans 90% des cas, elle ira  l'hpital  l'oeil. 
> Aprs avoir avanc 23   son gnraliste, elle sera rembourse en totalit (-1)
> Elle va a la pharmacie dans la foule, et payera 2  car son gnraliste a eut le malheur de lui donn un mdoc pas compltement rembours
> Finalement, elle aura une infirmire  domicile pour lui changer le pansement tous les jours, et crac ! re-gratuit...
> 
> Tout cela sans CMU


Rh, et rflchir avec sa tte c'est possible ?

Dans 90% des cas, elle ira  l'hpital  l'oeil. *parce qu'elle paye une mutuelle !*
Aprs avoir avanc 23   son gnraliste, elle sera rembourse en totalit (-1) *parce qu'elle paye une mutuelle !*
Elle va a la pharmacie dans la foule, et payera 2  car son gnraliste a eut le malheur de lui donn un mdoc pas compltement rembours *parce qu'elle paye une mutuelle !*
Finalement, elle aura une infirmire  domicile pour lui changer le pansement tous les jours, et crac !  *parce qu'elle paye une mutuelle !*




> On peut aussi citer la poste, qui envoie un courrier au mme tarif  5km ou  500km


T'imagines, s'il fallait faire un tarif pour 5 km, pour 10, pour 15 pour 20 etc. Et pourquoi pas pour 6, 7, 8 tant qu'on y est ? Et pour 6,1, 6,2, 6,3, 6,4, etc. ? Tu vois bien que a n'a pas de sens !
Alors peut-tre que le tarif "juste" c'est pour 250 km, et que tout ceux qui sont plus prs payent trop mais a compense ceux qui sont plus loin qui ne payent pas assez.

Ton plan de payer en one-shot et quand t'en as besoin, a va bien quand t'es jeune et en bonne sant, mais a n'est plus possible quand on sort de ce cadre.

----------


## juvamine

> Rh, et rflchir avec sa tte c'est possible ?
> 
> Dans 90% des cas, elle ira  l'hpital  l'oeil. *parce qu'elle paye une mutuelle !*
> Aprs avoir avanc 23   son gnraliste, elle sera rembourse en totalit (-1) *parce qu'elle paye une mutuelle !*
> Elle va a la pharmacie dans la foule, et payera 2  car son gnraliste a eut le malheur de lui donn un mdoc pas compltement rembours *parce qu'elle paye une mutuelle !*
> Finalement, elle aura une infirmire  domicile pour lui changer le pansement tous les jours, et crac !  *parce qu'elle paye une mutuelle !*


Euh...a t'arrive de lire ? car c'est EXACTEMENT ce que je dis...
On t'OBLIGE  prendre une mutuelle d'entreprise... et donc tout est  l'oeil. 
Si j'en veux pas de leur mutuelle, je n'ai aucun recours........




> Pour la sant, je ne parle pas ncessairement de la CMU...
> Si on prend le cas d'une personne, employe dans une entreprise :
> - Elle a la scu avec la carte vitale
> - *Son entreprise est OBLIGEE de lui fournir une mutuelle* (tout bonnement scandaleux)
> [...]


Je ne trouve pas cela moins scandaleux du coup...et je persiste, et je signe, mme avec de la rflexion.

----------


## Invit

En fait je ne vois pas trop dans quel cas tu pourrais ne pas vouloir une mutuelle. 
Tu le dis toi mme tu as une mauvaise vue. Les lunettes c'est minimum 300  chaque fois que tu dois les changer. Pour peux que tu doive faire un sjour  lhpital, tu rentabilises d'un coup plusieurs annes de cotisation.

L'assurance auto aussi est obligatoire, tu es contre ?

----------


## juvamine

L'assurance auto est obligatoire pour les tiers, par pour toi ni pour ta voiture d'ailleurs  :;): 

Mon entreprise me fournit une mutuelle. Je paye 50 , et elle 30 .
Avant j'avais une mutuelle, qui remboursait mes lunettes plein pot + un "pack de base" pour 280  par an. Je te laisse faire le calcul.

Ce qui m'ennuie, c'est l'obligation. On te prive de ta libert de choisir ta mutuelle, tes prestations. Et malgr cette obligation, tu payes des impts...C'est triste.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce qui m'ennuie, c'est l'obligation. On te prive de ta libert de choisir ta mutuelle, tes prestations. Et malgr cette obligation, tu payes des impts...C'est triste.


T'es sr ? C'est chiant  grer pour l'entreprise, mais il me semble que tu peux refuser la mutuelle d'entreprise si tu en as une autre.

----------


## juvamine

> T'es sr ? C'est chiant  grer pour l'entreprise, mais il me semble que tu peux refuser la mutuelle d'entreprise si tu en as une autre.


D'aprs moi, il y a assez peu de cas de dispense... (par exemple si tu tais dj dans l'entreprise au moment de la mise en place, et que le contrat de l'entreprise prvoit cela, et que tu peux prouver que tu en as une ailleurs  cette date...Mais si demain tu signes un contrat dans une entreprise...tu peux t'accrocher ^_^)

----------


## r0d

> Moi, je prtends savoir, pour ce qui est des animaux mammifres terrestres proches des grands singes, puisque jen suis !


Quand bien mme une relation claire serait tablie entre les grands singes et sapiens, je me refuse  considrer que nous sommes de la mme famille. Nous avons 98% des notre ADN en commun avec les cochons, cela ne fait pas de nous des porcs. Une hypothse gnralement admise fait de nous les descendants de petits rongeurs proches de la souris. Cela ne fait pas non plus de nous des souris.
Vous vous considrez comme un grand singe, mais avez-vous dj vu un grand singe philosopher, utiliser un tourne-vis, ou organiser un dbat?

Autre chose, un peu compliqu mais je tente le coup: l'Homme ne se rduit pas  son individu, contrairement  la vision que l'obscurantisme libral tente d'imposer. L'Homme est socit, de par sa nature nature. Par construction, l'Homme est nature naturante de la socit humaine, et la socit humaine n'est mme que cela: le rsultat natur de la nature naturante de l'Homme. Ainsi donc, cette socit humaine, de par cette nature, s'efforce de persvrer dans son tre, et n'tant que le produit de l'Homme, ne fait que cela. C'est son essence mme, ontologiquement: c'est ce qui la dfinit et ce qui l'explique. Donc, et c'est la conclusion de mon raisonnement: la socit humaine n'est comparable avec aucune autre socit. Si les singes produisent certaines formes de socits, la notre est unique dans son expression (ontologique) et dans son essence (ontique). Par consquent, la socit humaine n'est comparable  aucune autre socit, et donc, d'un point de vue philosophique, l'Homme n'est comparable  aucun autre animal.

Je suis un grand dfenseur des animaux, et je les dfend pour ce qu'ils sont, pour leur diffrences, pour leur diversit, pas pour d'hypothtiques liens de parent entre nous. L'anthropomorphisme n'est qu'une nouvelle expression d'une mtaphysique irrationnelle (la mtaphysique n'est pas forcment irrationnelle) que j'essaie de combattre. Ce que je que je veux dire c'est que selon moi, lorsqu'on commence  comparer l'Homme et l'animal (dans des considrations philosophiques), on fait la mme chose qu'un croyant: on va chercher des rponses  un endroit o il sera impossible de discuter ces rponses.




> largent a rend con.
> Je mtonne dun tel raccourci de votre part.


Ce n'est qu'une observation. De l'immanence brute, sans analyse. Le fruit du temps que je passe  observer mes contemporains,  les contempler dans leur volution. Une affirmation premptoire invrifiable, donc indiscutable (in - discutable: on ne peut pas en discuter). Je dis a un peu comme je dirais: la barbe de mon pre est de plus en plus blanche. C'est un fait, mais je n'en cherche pas d'explication: je n'ai pas besoin de savoir pourquoi la barbe de mon pre est de plus en plus blanche pour comprendre et aimer mon pre.




> _Pour moi, le meilleur exemple de l"objet INUTILE" est le bijou (beau sujet aussi, non ?)._


Le bijou, vaste sujet effectivement. L'esthtique tait peut-tre le principal sujet trait par les classiques grecs, mais il fut aussi beaucoup trait par tous les philosophes. L'esthtique, en philosophie, ne se rduit pas  la question du "beau", mais cela concerne tout ce que les sens nous transmettent: la perception. Spinoza, par exemple, a beaucoup travaill sur l'esthtique, en particulier dans "la rforme de l'entendement". 
Et donc un bijou est un excellent objet philosophique. Par exemple, on pourrait se dire, intuitivement, que la philosophie utilitariste considre le bijou comme inutile, donc ignoble (i-gnoble, qui n'est pas noble). Et bien en fait non! Enfin pas de faon catgorique. Parce que pour bon nombre de philosophes, l'esthtique tant considr comme un besoin fondamental de l'tre humain, les bijoux peuvent tre utiles. De plus, le bijou a une fonction normative qui est, selon moi, sa principale raison d'tre. Plus gnralement, les ornements indiquent des appartenances,  des fratries,  des classes sociales, etc. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle, en tant que matrialiste hdoniste, je considre le bijou comme quelque chose d'ignoble.




> si les gens naiment pas les dictatures, ce nest pas parce quils naiment pas obir, mais parce quils ont peur quon les empche dexercer leur besoin de pouvoir.
> Vous me surprenez vraiment Blague  part, votre remarque minterloque. Mais peut-tre que vous faites rfrence  cette arrive imminente du Front National, nest ce pas, en parlant des dictatures ? Dites moi si cest a, parce que le propos change compltement de sens.


Rien  voir avec le FN, qui n'est pas un parti fasciste, ni les gens qui votent pour lui. 
Cette considration n'est en fait pas de moi. Je ne sais plus o j'ai lu a, peut-tre chez Ellul, mais je la trouve tellement puissante (dans le sens des champs ouverts par cette ide) que je ne cesse d'y rflchir. A la base, il s'agit d'une analyse des rgimes totalitaires (fascismes, sovitisme, etc.) selon un angle d'attaque libertaire, la question tant: pourquoi les gens acceptent un rgime totalitaire? C'est une grande question fondamentale, que l'on peut transposer  l'infini: pourquoi beaucoup de gens prfrent le salariat  l'autonomie? Pourquoi beaucoup de gens ont besoin d'un tat fort? Pourquoi, dans chaque relation humaine, se crent naturellement des liens dominant/domin? Etc. Et donc, une rponse stimulante est celle-ci: en fait, l'tre humain est trs souvent dispos  accepter certaines formes de dominations, tant qu'on lui laisse la possibilit d'assouvir ses propres besoins de domination. Ce serait la raison pour laquelle, par exemple, les fascistes (ceux du bas, les gens normaux) portent une si grande importance  l'institution familiale, car c'est une institution au sein de laquelle ils peuvent exercer leur autorit.




> Vous dites ne pas aimer Freud. Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi vous dites a, ou du moins je ne veux pas voir. Le peu que jai lu en matire de psychologie est un bouquin de vulgarisation que jai ador, de ric Berne, et intitul  Que dites vous aprs avoir dit bonjour ?


Je ne dis pas que je n'aime pas Freud, je dis que je m'en mfie, c'est trs diffrent. Selon moi, le problme chez Freud c'est qu'il ramne tout  une chose: la sexualit. Et en particulier les liens sexuels entre enfants et parents. Or je pense que la ralit est nettement plus complexe que a, et donc, que les analyses freudiennes sont vraiment  prendre avec des pincettes.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> Vous vous considrez comme un grand singe, mais avez-vous dj vu un grand singe philosopher, utiliser un tourne-vis, ou organiser un dbat ?


Que sais-tu de ce que les grands singes font avec leur cerveau pendant qu'ils se font photographier ? En tout cas, le rsultat est impressionnant de profondeur de vie dans leur regard (t'as dj vu ce genre de tof's, genre dans Go ? Sinon essaye gogol images, c'est dcoiffant !) 

Un tournevis est un outil humain, une pierre pour craser une noix ou une brindille pour aller cueillir des insectes dans un trou sont des outils animaux multi-espces (car il peut m'arriver d'utiliser la pierre si je n'ai rien d'autre sous la main [la brindille moins, car je ne mange pas d'insectes -- pas encore  ::mouarf:: ]).

Un dbat... Pour pousser le bouchon un peu loin, un proverbe dit que _la parole est d'argent mais le silence est d'or_  ::ptdr::

----------


## r0d

> Un dbat... Pour pousser le bouchon un peu loin, un proverbe dit que _la parole est d'argent mais le silence est d'or_


J'ai un pote qui dit que les vrais matres de la plante sont les chats, et que nous, les humains, sommes leurs esclaves. Quand on y rflchit un peu, il a peut-tre raison en fait  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredinkan

> Un tournevis est un outil humain, une pierre pour craser une noix ou une brindille pour aller cueillir des insectes dans un trou sont des outils animaux multi-espces (car il peut m'arriver d'utiliser la pierre si je n'ai rien d'autre sous la main [la brindille moins, car je ne mange pas d'insectes -- pas encore ]).


Un singe comprendra l'utilisation d'un tournevis..
Et oui, je te laisse googler pour voir ce qu'ils sont capable de faire avec des "outils humains", c'est assez intressant  voir.

Pour ce qui est du reste, r0d, tu sembles pas vivre avec des animaux (ou peut-tre juste des chats ?) pour dire qu'un animal ne sait pas utiliser d'outils ou "rflechir intensivement" (je n'irai pas jusqu' philosopher).

----------


## r0d

Ce que je voulais dire par "un singe n'utilise pas de tournevis", c'tait dans le cadre de la discussion avec PaulLeHeros, en rfrence  son histoire de conserver le moindre vis qui pourrait servir  rparer une machine. Je voulais dire que certes les animaux peuvent utiliser des outils, mais que le niveau de complexit est tellement diffrent de celui de l'humain que a en devient difficilement comparable.
Actuellement, le consensus chez les thologues  propos de la diffrence entre l'humain et l'animal, est, en gros, qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence qualitative, uniquement une diffrence quantitative. Autrement dit, les animaux peuvent faire tout ce que font les humains, ils le font juste de faon diffrente.
Mon point de vue personnel est de considrer que ces diffrences sont tellement importantes qu'il y a un vrai gap entre les deux. Je pense que le jour o un singe saura rparer des ordinateurs, alors ce ne sera plus un singe.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Nous avons 98% des notre ADN en commun avec les cochons, cela ne fait pas de nous des porcs.


Merci de mavoir fait tant rire ! Nous ne sommes pas des porcs, mais bien de sacrs cochons !
Vous vous considrez comme un grand singe, mais avez-vous dj vu un grand singe philosopher, utiliser un tourne-vis, ou organiser un dbat ?
Lactivit intellectuelle telle que la philosophie na gure de chance dtre perue que par un tlpathe. Tout juste pouvons nous avoir une ide sur lactivit crbrale (et donc probablement intellectuelle) par celle, lectrique, du cerveau. Je trouve votre approche trs religieuse : beaucoup incitent leurs dvots  lhumilit en disant que  Dieu a cr lhomme  son image . Pour ce qui est dorganiser un dbat, le grand singe manque probablement cruellement de loutil voix. En tout cas, cest celui qui lui manque pour que nous lentendions. Mais vous faites preuve dun manque de culture au sujet des grands singes. Consquence dun manque dintrt pour les animaux, sans doute, ou en ce qui vous semble infrieur, peut-tre.
la socit humaine nest comparable avec aucune autre socit.
il faut faire avec une ventuelle comparaison comme avec nimporte quelle autre : fixer des critres et centrer la comparaison selon ces critres. Dans votre propos, jentends :  si on croit que lgalit existe, cest parce quon compare une chose avec elle-mme.  Dans ce cas, je suis daccord avec vous. Formule autrement : lgalit nexiste que virtuellement, ne serait-ce parce que les espaces et les temps sont diffrents. 
on fait la mme chose quun croyant: on va chercher des rponses  un endroit o il sera impossible de discuter ces rponses
Voyez ce que jai crit plus haut, en rpondant au fil de la lecture ! Que cest tonnant. Presque drle. _En relisant, je constate que c'est galement ce que j'ai crit dans le dernier paragraphe de cette rponse._
largent a rend con.
Bien sr. Il faut dabord dfinir ce que signifie le qualificatif con. L, nous ne sommes pas sortis du bois(qc).

En ce qui concerne le bijou, je crois que nous somme d'accord, en gros.
Ce serait la raison pour laquelle, par exemple, les fascistes  portent une si grande importance  linstitution familiale
Dmarche intressante.
(de Freud : ) il ramne tout  une chose : la sexualit.
Cest un peu comme tout ramener  la peur de perte de jouissance de lobjet possd ! On peut tout  fait centrer quelque rflexion que ce soit relative  lhomme, sur le postulat : lhomme est un obsd sexuel (-: comme le Bonobo, dont je suis, j'avoue)

Jai t indpendant peu dannes, mais jen ai profit pour macheter une camionnette. Un bon ami  moi a parl de cette camionnette (de travailleur indpendant, beurk !)  une connaissance militant FO, dont la moto MZ (videmment) avait des problmes de sant (videmment). Jai donc fait le transport dans rgion parisienne, Rambouillet - Corbeil, je crois, alors que jhabitais vers Saint-Rmy-les-Chevreuses. Jai fait cadeau de la journe et du carburant  cet homme. Ce fut une exprience terrible. Je suis content de lavoir vcue, mais ne voudrais en rien la revivre. Lui, aprs avoir dit bonjour, a commenc  militer, et na pas arrt avant 6 ou 7 heures du soir. Il a t insupportable, mais support. Toutes ses constructions intellectuelles taient bases sur des postulats dicts par le syndicat. Le syndicat connaissant aussi les arguments des autres, fourni galement  leurs militants, les armes pour les combattre. C'tait en 1982. J'espre que ce pauvre type n'aura pas pass sa vie  lutter, en perptuel crois politique. Depuis combien de temps chante-t-on c'est la lutte finale. Rien que a est un mensonge : la lutte ne peut pas finir, parce qu'elle implique la disparition du militant, combattant de base. Dites-moi que vous ntes pas de ceux-l, *r0d*

----------


## r0d

> Merci de mavoir fait tant rire ! Nous ne sommes pas des porcs, mais bien de sacrs cochons !
> Vous vous considrez comme un grand singe, mais avez-vous dj vu un grand singe philosopher, utiliser un tourne-vis, ou organiser un dbat ?
> Lactivit intellectuelle telle que la philosophie na gure de chance dtre perue que par un tlpathe. Tout juste pouvons nous avoir une ide sur lactivit crbrale (et donc probablement intellectuelle) par celle, lectrique, du cerveau. Je trouve votre approche trs religieuse : beaucoup incitent leurs dvots  lhumilit en disant que  Dieu a cr lhomme  son image . Pour ce qui est dorganiser un dbat, le grand singe manque probablement cruellement de loutil voix. En tout cas, cest celui qui lui manque pour que nous lentendions. Mais vous faites preuve dun manque de culture au sujet des grands singes. Consquence dun manque dintrt pour les animaux, sans doute, ou en ce qui vous semble infrieur, peut-tre.


Vous refusez de comprendre. Les animaux ne peuvent pas me sembler "infrieurs", car dans ce type de considration, je n'inclus pas de hirarchie de valeur. Je dis juste que nous sommes diffrents, pas infrieur ni suprieur, ce qui n'a pas de sens pour moi.
Et mon approche est tout ce que vous voudrez sauf "religieuse": je me base sur l'observation. Peut-tre que les animaux sont capables de philosopher, mais tant qu'on en a pas de preuve, soit objectivement, soit par le biais d'instruments de mesure, il n'est pas possible de tirer des conclusions sur cette question. C'est une dmarche matrialiste, voire mme empirique, tout l'inverse d'une "approche religieuse".
Je ne suis pas cartsien au point de comparer un animal avec une machine, mais je suis pyrrhonien dans le sens o je refuse d'accepter une hypothse qu'aucune preuve solide ne vient appuyer. Si vous refusez de comprendre a, il est inutile de continuer la discussion.


Dites-moi que vous ntes pas de ceux-l, *r0d*



> Dans les tnbres, l'imagination travaille plus activement qu'en pleine lumire.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> les sans-dents


Merci Madame Trierweiler pour nous rvler la vrai nature de ce "*sans-dessein*", tout en nous rvlant la votre. Nous avons beau le savoir, ce qui se passe au fond du panier de crabes nous choque.

Un sans-dent n'est pas qu'un animal qui n'a plus de dent, mais c'est galement (et par consquent) un animal qui ne peut plus se dfendre. Alors, quand il s'agit d'un compatriote rfugi  l'tranger ! Le *sans-dessein* ne se contente donc pas de mpriser les pauvres, mais il organise leur ruine galement.

Et quelle frustration : pas question d'aller en France pour manifester mon indignation.

----------


## Zirak

> Merci Madame Trierweiler pour nous rvler la vrai nature de ce "*sans-dessein*", tout en nous rvlant la votre. Nous avons beau le savoir, ce qui se passe au fond du panier de crabes nous choque.
> 
> Un sans-dent n'est pas qu'un animal qui n'a plus de dent, mais c'est galement (et par consquent) un animal qui ne peut plus se dfendre. Alors, quand il s'agit d'un compatriote rfugi  l'tranger ! Le *sans-dessein* ne se contente donc pas de mpriser les pauvres, mais il organise leur ruine galement.
> 
> Et quelle frustration : pas question d'aller en France pour manifester mon indignation.


C'est tellement mignon de prendre pour argent comptant, le charabia d'une vieille aigrie qui a t trompe, et qui ne pense qu' se venger...

Elle pourrait crire tout ce qu'elle voudrait, qu'il viol des petits enfants en se levant, ou tabasse des grand-mres tous les week-ends, que vous prendriez a pour vrai, c'est marrant  ::ptdr::  

Concrtement, on a aucun moyen de savoir si il a vraiment prononc ces mots, ou que ce n'est pas un bout de phrase sorti de son contexte, ou que ce n'est simplement qu'une invention de Valrie T, pour le mettre encore plus dans la merde qu'il ne s'y met dj lui-mme tout seul, car elle a pas apprci d'avoir des cornes.

----------


## juvamine

> C'est tellement mignon de prendre pour argent comptant, le charabia d'une vieille aigrie qui a t trompe, et qui ne pense qu' se venger...
> 
> Elle pourrait crire tout ce qu'elle voudrait, qu'il viol des petits enfants en se levant, ou tabasse des grand-mres tous les week-ends, que vous prendriez a pour vrai, c'est marrant  
> 
> Concrtement, on a aucun moyen de savoir si il a vraiment prononc ces mots, ou que ce n'est pas un bout de phrase sorti de son contexte, ou que ce n'est simplement qu'une invention de Valrie T, pour le mettre encore plus dans la merde qu'il ne s'y met dj lui-mme tout seul, car elle a pas apprci d'avoir des cornes.


Ce qui est drle c'est quand mme que les tmoignages commencent  se croiser...voire  converger...
rHollande a un vrai problme avec l'opinion, on sait depuis longtemps qu'il a un soucis avec les pauvres, mais si mme les bobo lui tournent le dos, il ne lui reste plus que Sgo  ::):

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> le charabia dune vieille aigrie qui a t trompe, et qui ne pense qu se venger


Ceci correspond  ma remarque concernant sa propre vraie nature ! Mais encore, une histoire de vieille aigrie trompe qui trahis, cest une chose (cest courant chez les *sans-dents*), mais aller se jeter dans ce milieu en rvant damour en est une autre bien plus srieuse !





> Concrtement, on a aucun moyen de savoir si il a vraiment prononc ces mots, ou que ce nest pas un bout de phrase sorti de son contexte, ou que ce nest simplement quune invention de Valrie T, pour le mettre encore plus dans la merde quil ne sy met dj lui-mme tout seul, car elle a pas apprci davoir des cornes.


Mais oui. Pauvre petite victime. Tiens, a ressemble  ce que prtend le petit Romm de ce qui aurait t son lynchage mdiatique (et le plus terrible, cest que les sans-dents on cru cet *arracheur de dent* !).
De toute manire, la coupe et pleine. Et mme si cest faux, je serais ravi que mes compatriotes se servent de ce prtexte pour faire saut ce boulon de bois, ce sans-dessein. Le prtexte est aussi bon que "non-rsident". Comme sur ce coup, le contrle des mdias conventionnels lui a chapp, on va bientt le voir a la tl nous dire qu'il s'agit d'un lynchage social (de rseau, s'entend).

----------


## Zirak

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il tait une victime, et que tout ce qu'elle disait tait faux, je ne cherche pas  le dfendre.

Mais que comme pour tout le reste, qu'il fallait se mfier, car l'on avait aucun moyen de vrifier les prtendues phrases qu'elle lui prte dans ses crits.

Elle peut dire la vrit, comme elle peut mentir, au final on ne sait pas, et cela serait tomber bien bas que de foncer tte baisse l-dedans comme de vulgaires journalistes.  ::D:

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Je nai jamais dit quil tait une victime, et que tout ce quelle disait tait faux, je ne cherche pas  le dfendre.
> 
> Mais que comme pour tout le reste, quil fallait se mfier, car lon avait aucun moyen de vrifier les prtendues phrases quelle lui prte dans ses crits.
> 
> Elle peut dire la vrit, comme elle peut mentir, au final on ne sait pas, et cela serait tomber bien bas que de foncer tte baisse l-dedans comme de vulgaires journalistes.


Je suis au combien daccord avec vous pour ce qui est de se mfier de ce quon veut nous faire avaler. Mais comme cet vnement semble avoir chapp au contrle des mdias, jai une franche propension  croire ce qui se dit. Oui, cest tomber bien bas que croire ces vulgarits. Mais personne ne veux savoir si cette croyance est fonde. Ne parlons-nous pas tous deux, dun panier de crabes ? Nous ne pouvons plus raisonner sereinement au sujet de ce sans dessein, que nous sommes trop nombreux a avoir commenc par dfendre, aprs avoir lavoir lu.

Je ne serais en rien surpris que la plupart de nos politiciens fassent, en priv, de lhumour de cette finesse cynique. Aprs tout, eux sont les lites. Et nous sommes si cons ! Au point de les r-lire.

Le traitre va mourir dune traitrise ? Vous n'tes surement pas surpris de voir mourir dune balle, un type qui porte une arme  feux  la main.

Mais jusquo les sans-dents vont-ils tomber ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Jy reviens pour ceux que lexprience des autres intresse, et sen enrichissent, ceux qui nauront pas attendu que le montant de leurs impts doublent pour pester contre labus dont leurs semblables sont victimes. Dans ma petite histoire ouvrant ce topique, jai omis un dtail de poids : la considration des taxes foncires. En effet, mon ex-pouse a toujours voulu rgler elle-mme ces taxes. De sorte que jen ignorait leur montant, allant mme jusqu en oublier leurs existences. Mais jai d rpondre en 2012 (je crois)  une demande des autorits relative aux biens immobilis, pour la refonte du code fiscal. Je lai fait et en indiquant mon adresse, videmment. Ainsi ai-je donc reu rcemment un avis dimpt 2014. Il mest demand quelque 4400 Euros. Ce qui reprsente environs 35% des loyers ! Me voici donc avec une base de 35% dimpt sur le revenu, plus 35% de taxe foncires. Soit 1250 *.7 => 875 Euros par mois de prlvement par et pour l'tat. Mme exil dans un pays pauvre, 375 Euros sont trop peu pour vivre, et c'est dautant plus intolrable que largent est rellement gaspill par un tat trop prodigue. Vous imaginez le rsultat de ce calcul si le conseil dtat navais pas oppos son vto aux 75% dimposition pour les gens dans mon cas ? Jaurais d payer pour que cet immeuble soit lou !

Jai voulu vendre cet immeuble. Mais ce nest pas possible : la situation conomique en France est telle que mme si largent est aujourdhui prt plus que lou, les banquiers ne lchent rien aux entreprises susceptibles de faillir  tout instant.

Je navais particip  aucun forum avant celui-ci. Ce fut une exprience courte qui ma permit de voir ce quil en tait. Ma conclusion est quil est trop difficile dy trouver les textes de ceux qui ont rellement quelque chose  dire, noys dans des posts courts et vides si non dinsultes et de grossirets.

La population qui visite ces pages est probablement un reflet de ce qui se rencontre dans la profession de programmeur web. Les personnes les plus actives qui animent ces pages sont ces magiciens de la Cour des miracles. Ils ne lisent pas les textes ou les comprennent mal, puis y rpondent en vous jugeant sans vergogne et vous apostrophent en vous tutoyant, croyant que vous aussi tes des leurs. Finalement, ils sont difficilement supportables et cest pourquoi je ne me connecte plus, Les meilleurs dans leur genre se cachent derrire lanonymat pour vous reprocher votre orthographe. Zirac (ya une faute ?), par exemple, qui fut le premier  ragir sur ce topique, prtend voir dans mon propos un plaidoyer pour la dfense de Depardieu. a naura t pour lui quune occasion de se mettre en avant en critiquant avec arrogance. Enfin, ils ont bien le droit de sexprimer, je ne les lis plus, c'est tout. Il y en a dautres dont le raisonnement me semble proche du macho musulman  lgard des femmes : les femmes sont belles et le sexe est dmoniaque : obligeons-les religieusement  se voiler. Ramener  notre propos, ils disent : la proprit est cause dennuis : supprimons-la politiquement !

Pmithrandir a ragit plus sainement, parce quil est concern par le problme abord. Pour les autres, ce forum, o les problmes non techniques sont abords, est loccasion pour eux dacqurir du galon, leurs amis (de Dijon ?) cliquant sur les mains vertes pour leur donner les prcieux points qui leur donnent du galon : imposture.

Au plaisir de ne pas vous lire.
Paul

----------


## pmithrandir

Tient, c'est bizarre que tu postes aujourd'hui, j'allais le faire moi aussi.

3 points : 
 - si ton imposition est si haute en pourcentage, tu peux la faire diminuer en t'adressant au fisc, ils ne te prendront pas plus que ce que tu serai impos en France sur les revenus. Donc les 20% d'imposition forfaitaire se rduiront peut tre  zro.
(12 000 par an, c'est pas imposable en France, si tu n'a pas d'autres revenus, tu peux tre impos au taux franais le plus avantageux).
 - Je ne comprends pas les 35% de taxes foncire. Il doit y avoir un problme quelque part... en plus elle n'est pas calcul en pourcentage, mais sur une base fixe.
 - La cour de justice europenne est en train d'tudier la lgalit de la CRDS / CSG(15.5%) sur les revenus immobiliers francais pour les rsident europens  l'tranger.
Ca ne te concerne pas, mais cette disposition disparaitra peut etre trs bientt pour les personnes rsident ailleurs en Europe. (au nom du fait que l'on ne doit pas nous obliger  cotiser  deux systmes de sant publique)

----------


## Zirak

Vu que je suis cit \o/ :




> Je navais particip  aucun forum avant celui-ci. Ce fut une exprience courte qui ma permit de voir ce quil en tait. Ma conclusion est quil est trop difficile dy trouver les textes de ceux qui ont rellement quelque chose  dire, *noys dans des posts courts et vides si non dinsultes et de grossirets*


Rat, je n'ai jamais insult personne ici, qui ne m'ait pas insult avant. Maintenant, quand on est grossier avec les gens, il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'ils le soient en retour...





> La population qui visite ces pages est probablement un reflet de ce qui se rencontre dans la profession de *programmeur web*.


Encore Rat.





> Les personnes les plus actives qui animent ces pages sont ces magiciens de la Court des miracles. Ils ne lisent pas les textes ou les comprennent mal, puis y rpondent en vous jugeant sans vergogne et vous apostrophent en vous tutoyant, croyant que vous aussi tes des leurs.


Si je reprend la 1re page de ce fil,  part effectivement pmithrandir qui a compris de quoi tu parlais, car il est lui-mme concern, personne d'autre n'avait compris le "pourquoi" de ton message, que cela soit par ceux considrs comme "assez intelligent" pour participer ou par les autres.

Quand 1 personne sur 10, comprend ton message (car il est concern), t'es pas entour de 9 cons, dsol, mais au bout d'un moment, c'est peut-tre toi qui t'tais mal exprim...

Comme on dit, mieux est expos un problme, plus vite et plus simplement sa solution est trouve  :;): 

Mais je m'excuse au prs de monseigneur, de l'avoir tutoy ! 





> Finalement, ils sont difficilement supportables et cest pourquoi je ne me connecte plus, Les meilleurs dans leur genre se cachent derrire lanonymat pour vous reprocher votre orthographe. Zirac (ya une faute ?), par exemple, qui fut le premier  ragir sur ce topique, prtend voir dans mon propos un plaidoyer pour la dfense de Depardieu.


Le plus marrant, c'est que j'ai eu beau relire les 7/8 pages du fil, je ne t'ai pas repris une seule fois sur ton orthographe (d'ailleurs c'est rarement mon genre), mais c'est gentil de tellement penser  moi, que de me confondre avec les autres.

De plus, j'ai dit que tu avais fait un *laus* sur Depardieu.




> Un laus est un long discours, ou un trop long expos.


C'est quoi le rapport avec un plaidoyer pour le dfendre ? Et aprs, c'est nous qui ne comprenons pas ce que nous lisons ?




> a naura t pour lui quune occasion de se mettre en avant en critiquant avec arrogance.


Oh oui, tu ne peux pas savoir  quel point j'aime de mettre en avant sur un forum ou personne ne me connait, et o cela ne m'apporte strictement rien, j'en ai des demi-molles  chaque fois !  ::ptdr:: 





> Enfin, ils ont bien le droit de sexprimer, je ne les lis plus, c'est tout. Il y en a dautres dont le raisonnement me semble proche du macho musulman  lgard des femmes : les femmes sont belles et le sexe est dmoniaque : obligeons-les religieusement  se voiler. Ramener  notre propos, ils disent : la proprit est cause dennuis : supprimons-la politiquement !


Ah a c'est pour toi r0d, fallait pas dire que c'tait pas bien de faire du fric avec le foncier et qu'il fallait empcher a !

Pourtant, r0d est loin d'tre un one-liner, et fait mme parti de ceux considrs comme "lgitimes" par certains de pouvoir s'exprimer.

En gros, si on veut pas tre un dbile ne sachant pas lire ou autres sous entendus dans l'expression de ta victimisation (qui n'est pas elle non plus exempte d'insultes, comme plusieurs de tes autres messages), il suffit d'tre d'accord avec toi si j'ai bien suivi ? (le seul trouvant un tant soit peu grce  tes yeux, tant le seul  tre concern par ton problme (enfin en partie)).





> Pmithrandir a ragit plus sainement, parce quil est concern par le problme abord. Pour les autres, ce forum, o les problmes non techniques sont abords, est loccasion pour eux dacqurir du galon, *leurs amis (de Dijon ?) cliquant sur les mains vertes pour leur donner les prcieux points qui leur donnent du galon : imposture.*


Encore et toujours rat, si tu savais comment fonctionne ce forum, tu saurais que ce systme de pouces verts, ne fonctionne pas dans le forum politique, et donc nos "galons" n'ont rien  voir avec les messages posts dans ces fils.





> Au plaisir de ne pas vous lire.
> Paul


N'hsites pas  revenir pleurer quand tu veux, j'attendrais l'expos de ton savoir divin avec beaucoup d'impatience ! 

@ Bientt Pol !  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Jai voulu vendre cet immeuble. Mais ce nest pas possible : la situation conomique en France est telle que mme si largent est aujourdhui prt plus que lou, les banquiers ne lchent rien aux entreprises susceptibles de faillir  tout instant.


Tu peux dvelopper ce point parce que la phrase n'est vraiment pas claire ? Depuis le dbut je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne vends pas, si c'est si difficile de percevoir des rentes en France depuis l'tranger.

----------


## r0d

Paul le hros, ou les prgrinations bucoliques d'une prise de conscience concernant la douloureuse absence d'unanimit dans les reprsentations humaines.

Ce qui, en langue vernaculaire, pourrait se traduire par: ben ouais mon pote, les gens sont rarement d'accord entre eux, c'est la life bro.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu peux dvelopper ce point parce que la phrase n'est vraiment pas claire ? Depuis le dbut je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne vends pas, si c'est si difficile de percevoir des rentes en France depuis l'tranger.


[Troll]Ce n'est pas sa phrase qui n'est pas claire, c'est toi qui lit mal et ne comprend rien  :;):  [/Troll]


Non en gros, il en a marre de payer pour un btiment qu'il n'arrive pas  vendre, car apparemment, vu la conjoncture, les banques (malgr des taux plus bas) ne prtent pas (assez) aux entreprises.

(ou peut-tre qu'il en demande trop, on ne sait pas en fait  ::mrgreen:: ).


Aprs ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi avoir gard un immeuble, qui lui cout de l'argent en taxes et impts et qui soit disant ne lui rapporte "rien" (sa seule rente mondiale, que son immeuble lui rapporte pendant qu'il fait la sieste), pendant des annes, et s'en inquiter en pleine "crise" quand c'est forcment plus dur de vendre ?? 

Mais bon, du coup, je vois pas trop le rapport avec l'Etat la dedans, c'est pas le prsident qui rdige les offres de prt des diffrentes banques, et mme si l'Etat baisse le pourcentage qu'il lui prlve tous les ans, cela ne lui fera pas plus vendre son btiment...

Et puis vendre son unique source de revenus, je ne vois pas comment il compte faire dans son pays sans scurit sociale, o les retraits ne sont pas exempts de redevance, et autres avantages qu'il aurait en France...

Enfin, vu qu'il ne reviendra pas (soit-disant), on s'en fiche un peu, beaucoup, passionnment,  la folie !

----------


## Invit

> Et puis vendre son unique source de revenus, je ne vois pas comment il compte faire dans son pays sans scurit sociale, o les retraits ne sont pas exempts de redevance, et autres avantages qu'il aurait en France...


On parle d'un immeuble entier et Paul a 60 ans. Y a des chances que a suffisent  couler des jours heureux. Ou sinon il investit l'argent de la vente sur place.

----------


## Zirak

> On parle d'un immeuble entier et Paul a 60 ans. Y a des chances que a suffisent  couler des jours heureux. Ou sinon il investit l'argent de la vente sur place.


Bah peut-tre pas en Amrique du sud, mais en France  60 ans, il est encore loin d'tre mort hein ^^

----------


## pmithrandir

Un immeuble ca fait un beau capital.

Entre les intrts verss sur ce capital, plus une utilisation partielle de celui ci, tu peux vivre avec une moyenne de 9-10 000 de rente annuelle pendant 30 ans.
Si tu ajoutes ca a un minimum vieillesse, et a quelques aides, notre ami Paul devrait bien s'en sortir...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Bonjour,

Je suppose que la plupart de ceux qui ont suivit ce fil seront ravis davoir de mes nouvelles  :8-):  . En fait, je me dcide  ajouter ce document dont lallure ne vous est pas trangre parce que ma propre sur, qui ma pourtant "entendu" rler, a elle-mme t surprise par les chiffres_!

Les nouvelles sont les suivantes. Je ne peux plus payer ces impts et vivre, ce qui fait que je me suis dcid, au dbut de cette anne,  vendre limmeuble par adjudication. Dautant quil parat que si mon unique revenu est ma retraite que je suis en passe de toucher bientt, je serai considr comme contribuable rsident  jcris il parat parce que les rgles pourraient changer, mais ltat voulant garder la main sur les revenus de ses citoyens. Ce type de vente, dite aux enchres ( la bougie), correspond  une vente en urgence Cest dautant plus difficile pour moi que le locataire ne ma pay que la moiti de ce quil devait pour 2015. Vous imaginez la situation_: 35_% dimpt alors que je nai reu que 50_% du revenu, et vues les sommes en jeu_!

Le notaire (il faut passer par un notaire pour une telle vente)  qui je me suis adress a fait traner les choses, ne rpondant pas  mes courriels ou a mes appels tlphoniques_: on est pas seulement sans-dents pour le roi, quand on est franais et quon habite au Prou. Jen tais arriv  envisager de donner cet immeuble  une uvre caritative. Mais voil_: grce  notre roi, les affaires vont mal pour 95_% de la population, et donc pour 95_% des notaires aussi. Enfin, un avocat ma finalement expliqu quil ne voulait rien faire pour moi si je vendais par adjudication, car mme si je payais trop dimpts, une vente amiable serait tout de mme plus dargent pour moi et surtout pour les intermdiaires. Il parlait pour lui, mais cela ma permis de comprendre le comportement du notaire. Voil pourquoi le notaire nexcutait pas ma demande de vente, dautant que cest pour lui, plus de travail quune vente "_normale_", vous imaginez_?

La situation est donc dun inconfort dment, et toujours rien ne bouge Et le Fisc me rclame le second tiers Je crois que cette vente par adjudication va se faire par les administrateurs du domaine publique.

Je me doute que a ne fait ni chaud, ni froid  la plupart dentre vous, pas plus qu' ce notaire de rve. Jespre seulement nourrir la rancur, afin que vous, les "_sans-dents_" rsidents, quon poignarde  coup de 49.3, finissent par faire de nos hommes politique des "_sans-ttes_", comme il y a trois sicles.

 bon entendeur

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai du mal a comprendre cette situation.
J'ai surtout l'impresison que tu es paum dans pleins de terme et que tu fais un peu n'importe quoi.

Tu as un immeuble... et tu le vendrais pour 3700 d'impots  payer ?
Dj, comme sans dent, on a vu mieux, tu es un rentier plutt...

Et j'aimerai bien savoir comment tu te dbrouilles.

Tu touche 10 500 de revenus foncier, et tu payes tes impots sur tes revenus.
Si tu touche moins parce que ton locataire ne te payes pas, tu paye moins d'impots.

Si ton locataire ne paye pas, et que tu es en difficult, tu peux aussi en discuter avec les impots... ils savent trs bien donner des dlai de paiement et corriger la situation dans de tels cas.
Aprs, si tu les engueule et les prends pour des cons, ils sont moins sympa c'est sur.

Ensuite, tu choisis une vente spciale, qui rapporta priori peu a tous les intermdiaires... on se demande bien pourquoi. Ton avocat te conseille une vente classique, pourqoi ne pas suivre ces conseils ? Il s'en mettra plus dans la poche, mais a priori toi aussi.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Le notaire ne veut pas vendre par adjudication. Les professionnels de limmobilier mont dit que limmeuble est invendable avant den avoir chass les occupants (fin du bail mi 2018).

Une des clauses du bail de location stipule que les impts fonciers seront pays par le locataire  enfin, un avocat se charge de vrifier a . Vu le montant du loyer, ce nest pas vraiment un cadeau. Mais le locataire a (galement) cess de payer cette taxe par prlvement_! Ce qui fait que je dois le faire.

Pour rcapituler

Revenu : 15000 (brut fiscal 10500)
Impt sur le revenu : -2100
Prlvement sociaux : -1628
Taxe foncire : -4493
_______________________
Reste pour vivre :	6779	(~565 Euros par mois)

Ceci reprsente une taxation de 64,5 % sur le "_revenu brut fiscal_" et 45_% sur le revenu peru.

Vous comprendrez quune telle taxation correspond bien aux montants des sommes considres_! Oui, je suis un riche propritaire. Grce  de tel calcul, je ne suis pas surpris que Depardieu se retrouve avec des pourcentages voisins de 80_%_!

Je vais tenir, grce  un cadeau trs -propos et inattendu de la vie. Sinon, ctait la vente par adjudication, mais par les domaines_! En attendant, je suis le sujet de mon pays, dois vivre pour lenrichir et le fais de tout mon cur.


Paul_Le_Sans-dent

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne comprend pas... tu as un revenu ou non ?
Est-ce que ton locataire paye ? J'avais l'impression que non, mais si tu dclare des revenus, ca doit etre le cas.

Aprs, ta situation est trs spcifique,  la rigueur, tu peux te plaindre d'un locataire indlicat, mais le problme n'a pas l'air d'tre l'tat ici.
Je vois plutot un investissement hasardeux et aucune rflexion pralable... oou sont par exemple tes prvisions pour les rparations ou autres charges du propritaire ? Sur un immeuble, ca chiffre vite, tu devrait avoir pas mal de cot de prvu si tu faisais ton calcul correctement.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Je vois plutt un investissement hasardeux et aucune rflexion pralable... ou sont par exemple tes prvisions pour les rparations ou autres charges du propritaire ? Sur un immeuble, ca chiffre vite, tu devrait avoir pas mal de cot de prvu si tu faisais ton calcul correctement.


Je crois que vous "_ne voyez pas bien_" parce que vous ne regardez pas au bon endroit_! La seule chose que dois voir un lecteur dans mon propos est que la charge fiscale est insupportable et comme je ne dispose pas de "_bouclier fiscal_" (revenus trop faibles_!) et que les assauts sont terribles, j'en suis arriv au point de devoir me dfaire de mon unique source de revenu (et galement de mon unique bien en fin de vie) dans de trs mauvaises conditions.

Je nai pas tout dit parce que je ne veux pas taler mon histoire personnelle. Je rsume en disant que les consquences de cette partie personnelle ne se trouve que dans le fait que les locataires ne paient pas bien, aprs leur avoir trop longtemps fait confiance.

Ce que tout lecteur de cette page dois savoir est que OUI, il faut frauder, OUI, il faut prtendre continuer  vivre en France aussi longtemps que cela est possible si vous habiter dans un pays qui na pas pass daccords fiscaux avec la France; que louer son domicile principal nest pas ncessairement une bonne ide, pas plus que le laisser vide_!

Ceci dit, un lecteur qui tombera sur cette page y tombera probablement "_trop tard_", cherchant de laide, alors quil fallait prparer son dpart.

*Il ne faut retenir que ceci:* avec un unique revenu brut de source immobilire de 15000 on peut se retrouv tax  64,5 % sur le "_revenu brut fiscal_" et 45_% sur le revenu peru.

La France est un pays o il ne fait plus bon vivre et o il ne fait mme plus bon y tre n, et si vous dcider de vous rfugier dans un autre pays, vendez votre habitation principale plutt que de compter sur sa location comme source de revenu.

J'accuse ceux qui nous gouvernent de piller les citoyens en se servant dans leur patrimoine pour palier  leurs checs en politique comme en administration. Les non-rsidents sont si loin, ils ont encore moins de "dents" que les rsidents : c'est l qu'il faut commencer  se servir.

Je ne rve pas, ils disent qu'ils ont compris que le Brexit est la bonne occasion de revoir ce qu'exprime les peuples au sujet de cette Union Europenne, tout comme ils ont toujours dit avoir compris la signification du soutient si massif des Franais au FN. *Encore et toujours des bobards_!*

----------


## Zirak

> La France est un pays o il ne fait plus bon vivre tre rentier et o il ne fait mme plus bon y tre n, et si vous dcider de vous rfugier dans un autre pays, vendez votre habitation principale plutt que de compter sur sa location comme source de revenu.


Admettons que tu ais eu des bons locataires qui paient bien, en mme temps tu voulais quoi ?

Gagner X milliers d'euros de loyers aux tarifs franais, pendant que tu te la coulais douce  l'autre bout du monde en payant peanuts d'impts ?  


Tu fais, comme de nombreuses personnes, parti de ceux qui ont une un parcours atypique, et qui ne rentrent pas vraiment dans les bonnes cases, du coup, c'est un peu la merdouille pour toi.

Maintenant, tu n'es qu'un parmi la multitude, ton histoire ne montre / prouve rien du tout.

----------


## pmithrandir

Euh Paul, l'imposition quand on rside  l'tranger, c'est autour de 20.5% des revenus... et il y a bien 3 ou 4 manire de louer un bien... donc il faut juste choisir la bonne, et payer un fiscaliste pour t'aider.

La c'est juste beaucoup de bricolage qui te mne  la faillite, pas l'tat francais.
Il y a dans mon entourage des expat qui loue leur logement, et bien figure toi qu'ils ne payent pas 60% d'impots. 
Fait juste les choses bien et ca ira mieux.

Et pour ton immeuble, si tu n'a pas senti le vent venir pour le vendre quand tes facture tombait, que veux tu qu'on te dise ? C'est le risque de tout investissement.

----------


## ManusDei

> *Il ne faut retenir que ceci:*


La seule chose que je retiens c'est que tu veux une petite vie d'assist/rentier. Au vu de tes autres posts j'aurais cru que la valeur travail avait un peu plus de... valeur  tes yeux.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

@Zirak



> Admettons que tu ais eu des bons locataires qui paient bien, en mme temps tu voulais quoi ?


20_% maurait paru dcent, bien que fort pour un revenu de 1250 par mois.




> Gagner X milliers deuros de loyers aux tarifs franais, pendant que tu te la coulais douce  lautre bout du monde en payant peanuts dimpts ?


L, cest toi et toi seul qui te projettes et prtendant parler pour moi, rvlant ainsi ta faon de penser conforme  celle du Franais plus que moyen  ::roll:: .




> Tu fais ... partie de ceux qui ont un parcours atypique, et qui ne rentrent pas vraiment dans les bonnes cases, du coup, cest un peu la merdouille pour toi.


Pour ce qui est de latypique de mon parcours et de ses consquences_: daccord. Je suis dans la merde pour avoir fait confiance aveuglment, soit. Mme si a a t une btise, je ne la regrette pas_: je suppose que vous ne me comprenez pas**. Ce que je regrette, cest dtre bien enfonc, voir coul par le Fisc, surtout quand cest la consquence dincomptence ::weird:: 
**Je prfre ceux qui se sont tromp en accordant trop de confiance que ceux qui se trompe en n'en accordant aucune.

@pmithrandir
Vus tes prjugs  mon gard, mme si tu me mettais en contact avec tes amis expatris, je naurais pas les infos ncessaires  ::lol:: . De toutes faons, ces amis sont probablement dans un pays de lunion europenne, ce qui retire la ponction "CSG"_: une paille_ ::?:  ! Il ne reste plus que la taxe foncire  ajouter aux 20_% forfaitaires.
 samaritain pmithrandir, tas vraiment du mal  comprendre  ::weird::   mais tu es bien accompagn : tu crois que je peux moffrir les services dun fiscaliste_? Ces gens sont hors de prix, de plus ce sont des condors. Ils sont actuellement trs intresss par les problmes des non-rsidents, trange, non

@ManusDei
Rien  dire sur ton post_: conforme  ce que je connais de toi sur ces forums.  ::ccool:: 

Je nai pas cr ce thread pour quil soit lexpression de lobscurantisme, et cette page sera probablement visite par des gens intresss. Vos critiques sont celles de gens endormis par cette information soporifique que votre bon roi distille pour vous. Rassurez-vous, car me supposant apte  en juger, a a bien march et vous pensez politiquement correctement.

----------


## Zirak

> L, cest toi et toi seul qui te projettes et prtendant parler pour moi, rvlant ainsi ta faon de penser conforme  celle du Franais plus que moyen .


Bah non, c'est toi qui pleure que l'Etat te pique tout l'argent de ta rente.

Tu es " la retraite", sauf que, suite  ton parcours, ta retraite vaut peau de chagrin.


Donc oui, je comprends trs bien que tu aurais voulu compenser ce manque de retraite, par des entres de loyers, sauf que pas de bol, tu tombes sur des mecs qui ne paient pas.

Maintenant, quand on possde un immeuble, que les locataires paient ou pas, on est sens avoir les moyens d'entretenir le bousin, payer les diffrentes taxes et autres, ce qui n'est pas ton cas.


Grosso modo : 

- tu t'es dmerd pour avoir un parcours qui ne te permet pas de toucher une retraite te permettant de vivre.
- tu as rcupr la proprit d'un immeuble (j'ose esprer en hritage, car si tu l'as achet, tu es doublement fautif), que tu as dcid de garder alors que tu n'en avais pas les moyens, pour essayer de faire une rentre d'argent avec les loyers.
- tu as pris des locataires sans te couvrir (demander des garants ou autres assurances).
- etc etc


Donc oui, tu peux gueuler aprs l'Etat, mais si tu en es l, c'est quand mme majoritairement  cause de tes propres choix...


D'ailleurs vu que t'as pas un rond pour entretenir l'immeuble, cela ne m'tonnerait mme pas que tes locataires ne te paient pas car tu ne gres rien du tout  part demander les loyers, ce qui bouclerait la boucle...  ::aie:: 





> Je prfre ceux qui se sont tromp en accordant trop de confiance que ceux qui se trompe en n'en accordant aucune


Tu prfres bien ce que tu veux, mais ne viens pas te plaindre de tes propres mauvais choix.





> La France est un pays o il ne fait plus bon vivre et o il ne fait mme plus bon y tre n, et *si vous dcider de vous rfugier dans un autre pays*, vendez votre habitation principale plutt que de compter sur sa location comme source de revenu.


Te rfugier de quoi ? 

Des taxes et impts si je me souviens bien du dbut du fil, donc oui, tu comptais bien tre rentier  l'tranger, pour profiter de tes X milliers d'euros de loyer dans un pays o la vie est beaucoup moins chre.


Quant au :




> vendez votre habitation principale plutt que de compter sur sa location comme source de revenu



Car pour toi, un immeuble entier, c'est une habitation principale ?  ::aie:: 

Tu ne vois pas de diffrence entre louer ta maison, et louer X appartements, niveau patrimoine et gains potentiels ?  ::roll:: 



En fait, on dirait un politicien "ah mais non, mon patrimoine ne s'lve qu' un vlo, et une demi-biscotte, je ne comprends pas que vous vouliez m'imposer ?"  ::aie:: 


Et puis alors le couplet du "vous tes des moutons brainwashs", va falloir trouver mieux, car tu peux nous dnigrer tant que tu veux, cela ne changera rien au fait que tu ne dois qu' toi ta situation.

----------


## ManusDei

Je vais essayer d'tre constructif, tu touches ni retraite ni minimum vieillesse ? Parce que si tu es Franais tu as au moins droit au minimum vieillesse ( condition d'avoir ctis).

Edit : Ah non, le minimum vieillesse semble ncessiter de vivre en France maintenant.

----------


## Zirak

> Je vais essayer d'tre constructif, tu touches ni retraite ni minimum vieillesse ? Parce que si tu es Franais tu as au moins droit au minimum vieillesse ( condition d'avoir ctis).


Il a quitt le pays pour "se rfugier" conomiquement car il ne trouvait plus de boulot la cinquantaine passe, du coup, il ne doit pas avoir toutes ses annuits, ni peut-tre mme cotis assez. Du coup il ne touche rien ici, mais une fois l-bas, il n'a pas du bosser non plus (ou rien mettre de ct), du coup, quand arrive la fin de l't, la cigale est bien emmerde.

Relis la premire page, toute sa situation y est rsum (je viens de le faire).




> En 1995, mon pouse a dcid dacqurir un petit htel de campagne. Il nous a t vendu bien trop cher, mais bon. Jai t impliqu, pleinement daccord, et ai acquis les  murs  alors que mon pouse (dalors) sest offert le fonds de commerce. Mais a a mal march. Jai d toujours coper pour maintenir le chaland  flot. a a beaucoup secou le mnage et nous avons fini par nous sparer (un grand classique dans ce milieu, parat-il). En 2012, le contrat de location de ces murs, mon unique revenu mondial, tait rvalu  1250 Euros par mois.



Grosso modo, son immeuble, c'est sa femme et lui qui l'ont achet, c'est lui qui a maintenu  flot, et quand ils se sont spars, c'est lui qui en a eu la garde  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, puisque sa femme possdait le fond de commerce, les locataires qui ne paient pas, ca ne serait pas son ex-femme et ses filles ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je nai pas cr ce thread pour quil soit lexpression de lobscurantisme, et cette page sera probablement visite par des gens intresss. Vos critiques sont celles de gens endormis par cette information soporifique que votre bon roi distille pour vous. Rassurez-vous, car me supposant apte  en juger, a a bien march et vous pensez politiquement correctement.


Et bien tu vas devoir faire appel au crime organis pour nettoyer ton bien, puisque la loi ne rend pas la justice, mais que par contre le fisc ne t'oublies pas pour payer les services d'une justice inefficace. 

Question obscurantisme superstitieux,  quoi t'attendais tu ? tu es en France, le pays du mandragots

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Edit : Ah non, le minimum vieillesse semble ncessiter de vivre en France maintenant.


Ha tiens_! Un dbut de prise de conscience sur la condition de non-rsident_? Merci ManusDei et compliments.

Il est clair que tout irait mieux pour moi si je vivais en France : je serais probablement moins impos sur ce revenu, et jaurais droit  des allocations pour ceci ou cela... Cest bien l mon propos.

@ddoumeche :
et en plus, je suis pauvre en culture ! Je ne comprends pas la signification de "*le pays du mandragots*".

Jinsiste : ce que javais  dire est dit dans cette page.  ceux qui veulent aller passer leur pauvre retraite ailleurs de chercher avant de faire le saut. Ce sera pire dans quelques annes : les plus diplms auront commenc  travailler  30 ans et ils seront remercis  49 ans et demi. La retraite sera trs maigre !

Une autre remarque : il est frquemment fait rfrence en France aux six mois passs au pays ou hors du pays (exprims en jours, pas fous!) pour tre considr "_rsident_". Ce nest pas si facile  mettre en uvre, surtout maintenant que les voyageurs sont trs fichs, ne serait-ce quen considrant les dcalages horaires, et que le pays hte peut aussi considrer cette histoire de 6 mois

----------


## ManusDei

Par contre je pose quand mme la question de la retraite, car tu peux la prendre sans dcote si tu avais 57 ans en 2007.
Mme minore il y a moyen qu'elle soit proche voire meilleure que le minimum vieillesse.

http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/ser...e-a-l-etranger
http://www.la-retraite-en-clair.fr/c...-retraite.html

----------


## ddoumeche

> @ddoumeche :
> et en plus, je suis pauvre en culture ! Je ne comprends pas la signification de "*le pays du mandragots*".
> 
> Jinsiste : ce que javais  dire est dit dans cette page.  ceux qui veulent aller passer leur pauvre retraite ailleurs de chercher avant de faire le saut. Ce sera pire dans quelques annes : les plus diplms auront commenc  travailler  30 ans et ils seront remercis  49 ans et demi. La retraite sera trs maigre !


Les mandragots sont le nom populaire des chats noir de la sorcellerie moyen-ageuse

----------


## goomazio

> Pour moi, il ne devrait pas tre possible de s'enrichir personnellement grce  des biens immobiliers. Une maison, a doit servir pour y vivre, pas pour faire du fric avec.
> Cette vision a au moins un avantage: a rgle tous les problmes qui apparaissent dans cette discussion.


Bernard Friot devrait tre d'accord avec a. Il soutient qu'un outil ne cre pas de valeur, c'est le travail fait avec cet outils qui cre de la valeur. C'est la mme chose quand on emploie quelqu'un, on ponctionne de la valeur que l'employ gnre par son travail.

https:// youtu.be/ 3vW8EoVUaEo?t=21m26s (de 17:07  ... puis de 21:26  24:14)





> Un homme investit dans une affaire, avec ses deniers...
> Il fait sa vie, embauche quelques salaris (qu'il rmunre pour le travail qu'ils fournissent)
> Et  la fin de sa vie il devrait donner son entreprises aux dits-salaris ????





> En revanche, crer une socit, ca veut dire investir de l'argent, risquer sa maison, voir parfois ne pas acheter de maison.(puisque l'on utilise l'argent pour la boite).


Vos remarques me semblent ne pas tenir compte de tout ce qu'implique ce que r0d et ce que Bernard Friot disent. S'il est aujourd'hui quasiment impossible, pour qui n'a pas un bon pactol de dpart, de crer une socit, imaginez ce qu'il en serait si nous n'avions pas "quelques" rentiers qui font  eux seuls le travail de toute une plante (monopolisent) :
- les grands magasins
- les grandes usines
- les grands sites internet
- les grandes exploitations agricoles

Mais ces derniers travaillent, mme s'il s'agit de travail fait par une poigne de travailleurs dont les bnfices vont  une pince de chefs (qui travaillent aussi, mais *dont la majorit des revenus provient du travail des autres* ce qui serait la raison pour laquelle on arrive  une distribution des richesses qui ne convient pas tout  fait  tout le monde, ce qui serait le moins qu'on puisse dire). Il y en a d'autres qui ne travaillent mme pas du tout, comme ceux qui louent leurs proprits.

Je ne critique pas les propritaires. Et, pour revenir un peu dans le sujet, je ne pense pas que les taxes trs leves dont on parle ici soient une solution aux problmes qu'amne la possibilit de "profiter du travail d'autrui". Pour un simple expatri, la taxe "fonctionne" mais, comme a a t dit, pour les grands de ce monde il existe des alternatives.


L'argument de Friot semble tre qu'il est indniable qu'un bien ne produit pas de valeur. Et que c'est, pour les outils, le travail fait avec ce bien qui gnre de la valeur. Si un terrain ne produit pas de valeur  lui seul, alors le propritaire de se terrain ne devrait pas en retirer de la valeur... Il parle de croyance que tout le monde partage ce qui fait que tout le monde accepte cette situation... Qui n'aimerait pas vivre le rve amricain, parmi les gens sans dreadlocks (pour caricaturer) ? D'o le titre de cette confrence : Religion Capitaliste & Lacit.


C'est un peu facile pour Friot de dire a, mais on peut, comme r0d l'a rclam plusieurs fois demander les arguments des "opposants" (et peut-tre mme qu'on devrait rclamer que ce soient ceux qui veulent permettre ce genre de chose de montrer en quoi c'est juste). Quels sont les justifications des gens qui soutiennent l'hritage ? Et j'tends la question : pourquoi serait-il juste d'autoriser un indpendant  engager un travailleur sur lequel il ponctionnerait de la valeur ? "Nous n'avons pas besoin d'un employeur pour travailler" dit encore Friot plus loin.

----------


## Invit

> Vous imaginez la situation_: 35_% dimpt alors que je nai reu que 50_% du revenu, et vues les sommes en jeu_!


Tu as dclar dans tes revenus des loyers qu'on ne t'a pas pay ???

----------


## pmithrandir

ce qui m'etonne aussi, c'est que sans concevention fiscale avec ton pays, tu devrais etre impos la bas galement sur tes revenus.

Un fiscaliste te parait cher, mais  mon avis, tu va vite le rentabiliser... 

A vue de nez, tu n'a rien pig au systeme et tu te fais plumer en declarant des choses que tu ne dois pas declarer.
Sachant qu'on ne parle pas que d'avocats, un cabinet comptable te fera une analyse et ca m'tonnerait que ca te coute plus de 150... et ils te feront mme ta declaraion au oignons.
A vue de nez, tu as plusieurs abattements possible, tu dois declarer tes revenus effectifs(donc zero si on ne te payes pas) 
Sur 10k de revenus reels, sans revenus addittionnels, a mon avis tu devrais payer entre 1000 et 2000  
Avec moins de revenus, tu payeras moins encore

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> la proprit, cest le vol


Il a dj t trait de ce sujet dans ces forums. r0d avait commenc son dveloppement en se basant sur un postulat : la notion de proprit nest pas naturelle (ou quelque chose comme a). Mais que vaut le dveloppement dune ide si le postulat de base nest pas 100_% *vrai*.

Pour rpt ce qui a dj t dit, tous les vivant sapproprient quelque _chose_, et comme ils dfendent ensuite cette _chose_, on peut parler de *proprit*. La _chose_ est de la nourriture, ou de lespace et va jusqu la descendance (avant maturit)...

Certains de ces animaux parmi les plus volus, veulent toujours plus de descendance (ou dassurance sur leur descendance) et pour eux, le besoin de domination sera intrinsque. Lhippopotame et le macaque sont limits dans le contrle d'un groupe de femelles, mais cela semble beaucoup moins vrai pour lhumain qui, de plus, ne se limitera pas quaux partenaires sexuels.

En conclusion, pour nous (humain pour la plupart  ::roll:: ), la notion de proprit est bien naturelle. a commence  dconner quand un humain dpasse certaines limites (acceptables par les autres humains).

Je suis souvent  comparer les hommes aux scarabes bousier : quelques frusques ou des millions de dollars, ils poussent leur prcieux bien, qui nest jamais que de la merde (pouvant contenir leur descendance, tout de mme), dun endroit  lautre en le dfendant. Noter quils dplacent leur boule de bouse la tte en bas et sont obligs de sarrter et monter sur elle pour se resituer dans lespace : un peu comme les hommes, non ?

Lire *r0d* est agrable  lire, il fait montre dune belle culture. Il na quun dfaut: il est militant.

----------


## Jipt

> Lire *r0d* est agrable  lire, il fait montre dune belle culture.


Ah !
Et qu'est-ce qu'il faut choisir, qu'est-ce qu'il faut comprendre ?
(Est-ce que tu t'es relu aprs avoir post ?)

- _Lire r0d est agrable_, comme est agrable la dgustation d'une bonne glace  la vanille quand il fait chaud,
ou
- _r0d est agrable  lire_ tout comme le sont Boris Vian ou Proust, mais l, a dpend des gots, comme la glace  la vanille, note bien : certains prfreront la pistache. Alors prcisons : des gots littraires.

Tu captes la diffrence ? 




> Il na quun dfaut: il est militant.


"_Celui qui veut faire quelque chose trouve un moyen, celui qui ne veut rien faire cherche une excuse_", et hop !
Mais je ne sais pas de qui c'est.

Et si tu avais donn le lien de la discussion dont tu as extrait la phrase de r0d, a aurait t cool, a aurait permis de retrouver le contexte.

----------


## Zirak

> Et si tu avais donn le lien de la discussion dont tu as extrait la phrase de r0d, a aurait t cool, a aurait permis de retrouver le contexte.


1re intervention de r0d dans ce fil, 1re ou 2me page.  :;): 


Edit: enfin plutt 2me intervention de r0d, 1re page, on trouve cela :




> Pour moi, il ne devrait pas tre possible de s'enrichir personnellement grce  des biens immobiliers. Une maison, a doit servir pour y vivre, pas pour faire du fric avec.
> Cette vision a au moins un avantage: a rgle tous les problmes qui apparaissent dans cette discussion.


Aprs la phrase exacte que Paul cite, je cherche.

----------


## ManusDei

Par contre je voudrais savoir pourquoi Paul_Le_Heros ne touche pas de retraite. Je suis all vrifier mais vu l'ge qu'il a donn en dbut de fil il a droit  une retraite sans dcote maintenant.

----------


## Jipt

> 1re intervention de r0d dans ce fil, 1re ou 2me page. 
> 
> 
> Edit: enfin plutt 2me intervention de r0d, 1re page, on trouve cela :
> 
> 
> 
> Aprs la phrase exacte que Paul cite, je cherche.


Et tu ne trouveras pas, car c'est Marco46 qui a dit quelque chose d'approchant :



> Je pense que la proprit d'une maison par exemple n'est pas du vol, chacun  besoin de son chez-soi.
> En revanche la proprit d'une centaine d'habitations peut tre utilise comme du racket ou du vol.


Le temps que je perds avec des citations mal foutues, c'est grave (et lourd !)

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Par contre je voudrais savoir pourquoi Paul_Le_Heros ne touche pas de retraite. Je suis all vrifier mais vu l'ge qu'il a donn en dbut de fil il a droit  une retraite sans dcote maintenant.


Normalement, cest parti, cest--dire que le premier paiement devrait arriver bientt, Je suis dans le dlai de quatre mois maximum ncessaire  linitial. Mais je ne me suis pas press  faire la demande, vu la proportion de taxe  laquelle j'ai droit parce que je suis toujours sens toucher un revenu immobilier !

Ce sera probablement assez maigre, mais pas question de cautionner le racket en donnant 45_% de ce peu ! Pas question de toucher ma boule de bouse  ::weird:: 

En fait, jai initi la demande aprs avoir donn lordre au "#$&%$#" de notaire de vendre par adjudication, puisque je serais devenu contribuable ordinaire (→ rsident), nayant plus que la retraite comme revenu. Encore une erreur  ::roll::  puisque les pros nont pas obtempr, ou dise que la vente est quasiment impossible actuellement, et ne le sera plus que dans deux ans.

EDIT:
Vous aurez notez la cration (prochaine) dune nouvelle taxe relative  lhabitation / limmobilier. _Cest pour la rgion_, quils disent. Comment vont-ils se dbrouiller pour faire payer "pour la rgion" les contribuables rsidents dans les pays non coopratifs ( → nayant pas daccord fiscaux avec la France) ? Il trouveront bien un coup tordu !

Que le lecteur se rassure : je ne rle pas et aurai plaisir  soutenir votre rgion dans ses difficults administratives. a me fait penser aux mendiants qui passaient en fin danne _Cest pour les trennes des boueurs_, _cest pour les trennes des postiers_, _cest pour les trennes du concierge_...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Notre cher prsident se doute bien que son impopularit toujours croissante en France est probablement totale chez les Franais rsidents  ltranger. Ce doit-tre tel que les rgles ont due tre changes pour viter sans doute lajout du qualificatif lamentable  la dconfiture qui lattend. Tous ces non-rsidents sont probablement dcids  se dfaire du clown et probablement du cirque tout entier.

(*source ici*) :



> A ltranger, quelles modalits de vote ?
> Elections *prsidentielle,* europennes, rfrendum :  lurne et par procuration.
>     Elections lgislatives :  lurne, par procuration, *par voie lectronique* et par correspondance sous pli ferm.
>     Election des conseillers consulaires : vote  lurne, par procuration et *par voie lectronique* (internet).
> _Mise  jour : janvier 2015_


Il me faut 12 heures de bus pour me rendre  l'endroit o je peut voter. Je suppose que nous sommes trs nombreux  ne pas "normalement" envisager de nous dplacer pour voter, surtout que nous devons tous tre tous fauchs : pas d'avion. Il suffisait donc de prohiber le vote *par voie lectronique* pour viter la dculotte (les dents m'en tombent  ::calim2::  !). Pour ma part, je vais faire mon possible pour donner procuration. L'envie de secouer le cocotier est trop forte !

_NB: Je rappelle  tout visiteur arriv sur cette page par hasard mais parce qu'il est intress par le problme de fiscalit (entre autres) des contribuables non-rsidents que les informations se trouvent page 1 et le rsum est ici._

----------


## Neckara

> Il me faut 12 heures de bus pour me rendre  l'endroit o je peut voter.


Oui, on ne peut pas mettre des bureau de votes aux 4 coins du monde, tonnant n'est-ce pas ?


Pour le vote par voie lectronique, ce n'est pas sans poser de grosses questions en matires de scurit, on estime donc peut-tre que les lections prsidentielles ont un besoin en scurit suprieur aux autres lections.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Oui, on ne peut pas mettre des bureau de votes aux 4 coins du monde, tonnant n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> 
> Pour le vote par voie lectronique, ce n'est pas sans poser de *grosses questions* en matires de scurit, on estime donc *peut-tre* que les lections prsidentielles ont un besoin en scurit suprieur aux autres lections.


Je navais pas pens  tout a!  ::aie::   Le problme, cest bien le *peut-tre*. Il existe des gens trs comptents qui ont rsolu ces problmes de scurit, je nen doute pas, sinon, le vote lectronique ne serait pas admis, mme pour les lections de simples princes ! Je suis convaincu quil y a parmi les abonns de ces pages des gens qui ont les *grosses rponses*. Mme sils ne sont pas nombreux. Je fais le saut de croire que lorgueil de sa grandeur est inimaginable (il doit battre Giscar, dans ce domaine!), son cynisme trs profond, et le calcul est son arme. Enfin, je suppose que le peuple le lui rend bien par un prodigieux mpris.

----------


## Neckara

> Il existe des gens trs comptents qui ont rsolu ces problmes de scurit, je nen doute pas


Malheureusement non, certains problmes sont intrinsques  la mthode utilise et donc trs difficiles  minimiser.




> sinon, le vote lectronique ne serait pas admis, mme pour les lections de simples princes !


Paralogisme.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Malheureusement non, certains *problmes sont intrinsques  la mthode utilise* et donc trs difficiles  minimiser.
> Paralogisme.


C'est qu'il faut changer de mthode !  ::weird::

----------


## icsor

> C'est qu'il faut changer de mthode !


Donc ne pas essayer de voter par vote lectronique.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Donc ne pas essayer de voter par vote lectronique.


 ::roll::  Je ne parlais pas de la mthode *de vote* mais de celle ( trouver si ce nest dj fait) permettant de rsoudre les problmes de scurit lis  un vote (par exemple)_!   ::weird:: 

Il est probablement possible de tricher lors du dpouillement des rsultats, voir au moment de leurs affichages, quelle que soit la mthode *de vote*. La dcouverte dune fraude semble dfinitivement moins risque en bidouillant discrtement un serveur (bien que la mthode *de scurisation* pourrait prvoir plusieurs serveurs en plusieurs endroits judicieusement choisis, etc...).

Ceci dit, vu le niveau de la confiance accordable aux princes et seigneurs qui gouvernent, autant viter lutilisation de serveur(s) pour voter, *daccord*.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Sinon,  part rler, tu es capable de faire autre chose ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Sinon,  part rler, tu es capable de faire autre chose ?


Je sais probablement faire autre chose.

Ce thread sera pour les humbles qui sintressent  un refuge conomique, voir politique,  ::calim2::   ltranger. Vous ntes pas humble et vu louverture desprit dont vous faites preuve, probablement toujours t indboulonnable  ::aie:: .

Vous ne rlerez pas, vous, une fois  poil  plus de 60 balais ! Je ne serais pas surpris que vous vous retrouviez dpouills avant darriver  cet ge car je vous imagine ayant 23 ans. Nous naurons mme plus la possibilit den dbattre !

Je rle contre mes dtrousseurs, et accessoirement les borns.

On va bientt me reprocher le non-respect de la ntiquette, comme la prtendu lchement ce pote incapable de se justifier par messages personnels, qui se cache aujourdhui derrire un pseudonyme, et demain sous un impermable et un chapeau mou, des modles de 1940.  ::weird::

----------


## goomazio

> On va bientt me reprocher le non-respect de la ntiquette, comme la prtendu lchement ce pote incapable de se justifier par messages personnels, qui se cache aujourdhui derrire un pseudonyme, et demain sous un impermable et un chapeau mou, des modles de 1940.


Vieux fou, personne n'ose critiquer ainsi la modration du forum !!


 ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je sais probablement faire autre chose.
> 
> Ce thread sera pour les humbles qui sintressent  un refuge conomique, voir politique,   ltranger. Vous ntes pas humble et vu louverture desprit dont vous faites preuve, probablement toujours t indboulonnable .
> 
> Vous ne rlerez pas, vous, une fois  poil  plus de 60 balais ! Je ne serais pas surpris que vous vous retrouviez dpouills avant darriver  cet ge car je vous imagine ayant 23 ans. Nous naurons mme plus la possibilit den dbattre !


Vous (puisque visiblement nous nous vouvoyons...) devriez vous lancer dans la littrature, surtout : tre capable d'imaginer autant de chose avec un message d'une demi ligne (et accessoirement tre totalement  ct de la plaque), c'est quand mme magnifique  ::):

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Edit : Ah non, le minimum vieillesse semble ncessiter de vivre en France maintenant.


Elles s'appellent  *Allocations de solidarit (Aspa, ASI)*  J'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai cru voir que les rfugis peuvent y avoir droit. Voici de quoi nourrir la xnophobie populaire.





> Avis d'impt


Aspa et ASI n'ont bien entendu rien  voir avec les _Prlvements sociaux_ dont il est question sur cet avis d'impt (ni la fameuse "vignette automobile")_!
Tant d'hypocrisie ! J'ai la honte de mon pays ! Et ce premier ministre qui fait la morale aux Niois grondant _dmission, dmission, dmission..._  son arrive_! C'tait pourtant un accueil  sa hauteur...

Ben oui, je continue de rler. Je ne peut pas rpt le suicide de cet homme frachement retrait qui, pour ce faire, a attaqu les gendarmes en les menaant d'une arme en plastique. Les mdias ont affirm qu'il tait dpressif, le pauvre, sans prciser, bien entendu le contenu de son message d'adieu...



NB: 


> On parle d'un immeuble entier et Paul a 60 ans. Y a des chances que a suffisent  couler des jours heureux. Ou sinon il investit l'argent de la vente sur place.


*Un immeuble dsigne juridiquement un bien non susceptible d'tre dplac. Il peut s'agir d'un appartement, d'une maison, mais aussi d'un terrain ou d'une proprit agricole.*

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Pour l'hritage, je suis assez pour sa disparition moi aussi.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pour faire simple, une personne de 60 ans qui hrite va additionner ca a ce qu'il a conomis toute sa vie.
> Une jeune va soit se loger, soit utiliser cet argent pour lancer une activit, prendre son envol, avoir des enfants, etc... bref des choses utiles pour la socit.


Ce sont les bons salaires qui parlent ainsi. Jai lu il y a peu que vous tes (tiez) dans les tops et souhaitiez quitter ce pays refuge conomique !

Demandons  un ouvrier fils douvriers aujourdhui g de 55 ans

Sil tait imaginable de penser ainsi en 1980 -- voir conseill en 1968 -- , cest ridicule aujourdhui et voici la premire raison :

Et la seconde est que penser ainsi va fournir un ascendant  ceux qui nous gouvernent et ils vont ainsi pouvoir continuer  ruiner toujours plus ce si bon peuple de sans-dent, en sattaquant  son patrimoine.

Moi aussi, au fond, je trouve bien que les pauvres restent pauvres, parce quils chappent ainsi  cette fatalit : la richesse (matrielle) rend trs con*1*, et plus elle est grande, plus elle abrutit -- laspect gomtrique de cette croissance vaut de gnrations en gnration --.

Vous (pmithrandir) ne devez pas tre si riche puisque a reste raisonnable dans votre cas, mais faites attention ::aie:: 

EDIT (prsentation et note):
*1* Hommage  r0d qui en a parl dans ce fil de discussion.

----------


## TallyHo

Vous vous nervez tous sur Paul mais il ne dit rien d'extraordinaire. Je suis frontalier et je connais quelque personne qui sont aussi emmerdes par des histoires de cotisations, etc... Et on est en Europe avec une soi-disante collaboration entre Etats. On ne connait pas toute son histoire mais ce qu'on pourrait  la limite "reprocher" est une mauvaise prparation du dpart  l'tranger.

J'ai un ami qui a une femme qui vient d'Amrique du Sud, ils se ttent  y aller (enfin retourner pour elle)... Il faut voir la prparation que a demande, ils se renseignent sur tout ce qui va tre administratif ici et l-bas. Et encore... Eux ont de la chance d'avoir de la famille l-bas donc il y a un pied--terre au cas o... 

Je ne devrais pas le dire mais... As tu pens  un montage financier ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ... Et on est en Europe avec une soi-disante collaboration entre Etats.


Au Flash dinfo (TV5 monde) ce matin  6:00(pe), on parlait de Angela Merkel. Aujourdhui, elle vient de prendre une vraie conscience de lestime des Europens pour cette Union ponyme. Les claques, a aide, cest pas nouveau. Enfin. Je suis convaincu que cette femme est bien plus honnte que le roi des sans-dents. Elle a compris les expressions des votes des *EuroPitoyen* et le dit. Peut-tre mme va-t-elle en tenir compte  lavenir. Pour parler salle de gardes, les Anglais bandent encore, aprs leur Brexit, grce  a, les autres Eurosceptiques regardent outre "chanel" avec un vif intrt.




> On ne connait pas toute son histoire mais ce quon pourrait  la limite "reprocher" est une mauvaise prparation du dpart  ltranger.


Il me semble lavoir moi-mme crit / reconnu. Mais noubliez pas, quil y a 10 ans, la situation ntait pas si critique. Le petit teigneux navait pas encore vendu lor de la France (pour ne parler que de cette trahison), et nous croyions encore au socialisme (pourtant aprs le Nationalsozialismus repeint de Mittrand). *De plus,  cette poque, cest tout juste si jtais imposable* ! Je me demande si ce nest pas Mimitt qui a initi cette histoire de "plus-value" sur la vente des immeubles. De toute faon, ctait trs raisonnable, au dbut.




> Jai un ami qui a une femme qui vient dAmrique du Sud, ils se ttent  y aller (enfin retourner pour elle)... Il faut voir la prparation que a demande, ils se renseignent sur tout ce qui va tre administratif ici et l-bas. Et encore... Eux ont de la chance davoir de la famille l-bas donc il y a un pied--terre au cas o...


Je suis fier de marteler ici ma haine pour le dernier des tratres -- vrai aujourdhui seulement, car le futur sannonce bien triste--  avoir gouvern la France. Et tous ceux qui envisagent de partir aurons lu ce threah, grce  son titre. Cet ami nest pas oblig de partir, moi, jtais ici avant ces belles rformes. Qui plus est, *la triple buse*,  je me suis manifest en 2012, auprs du fisc car je voulais rgulariser ma situation : *ils mavaient oubli !*




> Je ne devrais pas le dire mais... As tu pens  un montage financier ?


L, la triple buse est bien trop benote, comme dj crit ici*1*. Il suffit de lire mes interventions*2*. Et puis, cest ragir comme lattend les contrleurs fiscaux. De plus, ce nest vraiment pas dans mon genre. Enfin, ce type de manuvre se fait payer trs cher par les avocats, et cest sans parler de cette tendance au lev du secret bancaire, que Cahuzac devrait bientt payer le prix fort. Sil pouvait sen sortir, lui, ce ne serait le cas ni pour vous, ni pour moi (je ne suis pas de la mme confession que Sarko).

Laisser moi deviner : le couple ami voudrait garder sa maison et la louer, ce qui offrirait lavantage de permettre un ventuel retour -- surtout que madame et monsieur craignent de ne pas tolrer la culture latine, ce qui est trs comprhensible pour qui la connat --. Il ny a pas dchappatoire et il aura droit aux quelques 35.5% dimpt sur le revenu, ceci sans parler de la taxe foncire. Une seule solution : vendre, *et avant de partir*, car une fois parti, ce nest plus votre habitat principal et il y aura cette taxe sur la plus-value, dont le _nouveau_ calcul -- encore un uvre du roi des sans-dents -- est une insulte  lintelligence populaire. Cest triste mais cest comme a. Et encore, cet immeuble nabrite probablement pas dactivit commerciale, car dans ce cas, cest la catastrophe : la vente est quasi impossible tant que cette activit perdure.

*1* Je suis justement en train de reprendre la lecture de ce thread, en ce moment. Cest vraiment pas triste. Non cest bien triste. Je nen ai pas fini et vais intervenir de nouveau.

*2* et _comprendre_, ce qui fut un _chec_ pour certains, genre Marko et Gastiflex. Je ne rve plus : pour Marko, cest de lintgrisme politique, pour Gasti*flex*, sa *rigidit* doit-tre pathologique. ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Paul, faut vraiment que tu ailles prendre un rdv avec un comptable...

Oui tu vas dpenser un peu d'argent, mais au moins ta situation sera plus claire et ils te conseilleront sur la meilleur des solutions pour toi.

----------


## Zirak

> Paul, faut vraiment que tu ailles prendre un rdv avec un comptable...
> 
> Oui tu vas dpenser un peu d'argent, mais au moins ta situation sera plus claire et ils te conseilleront sur la meilleur des solutions pour toi.


Mais a fait dj 4 ans qu'il aurait du le faire a, au lieu de venir pleurer sur un forum d'informaticiens... Mais comme il veut le beurre et l'argent du beurre (c'est  dire ne pas payer ce qu'il doit, vendre l'immeuble et rcuprer tout le fruit de la vente sans rien verser), c'est plus simple de se faire passer pour un gros malheureux et de dire que c'est tout  cause du mchant prsident.


@Paul : Oui un immeuble peut dsigner un bien non dplaable, comme un appartement, une maison ou un terrain, sauf que je te rappelle que tu nous  moiti racont ta vie, et que l'on sait que tu tais propritaire des murs pendant que ta femme y tenait une affaire (me semble mme que c'tait une histoire de chambre d'hte ou un truc du genre), donc n'essaies pas de nous faire croire qu'il s'agit juste d'un petit lopin de terre ou d'un simple appartement, il y a au moins un btiment entier (mme si on est bien d'accord qu'immeuble ne signifie pas non plus que tu possde une tour HLM de 10 tages)...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

*@TallyHo* : Pour tricher, je ne vois pas beaucoup de solution : garder une adresse en France, de toute faon. Louer sa maison -- au black -- trs risqu, et puis pas dallocation logement pour le locataire, etc, etc. Revenir faire un tour en France tous les 180 jours, pour 180 jours, par exemple. Attention, ils comptent les jours hors du pays (au Prou, pour le moins), et jimagine quen France aussi, surtout aujourdhui. Laisser sa maison officiellement vide nest pas une solution fiscale non plus. Je ne sais pas si un couple franco-latino pourrait tricher en mentant, lide tant lun ici, lautre l-bas, un certain nombre de jours par 365. Bref de la bidouille mensongre dangereuse et onreuse, mais moins que le fisc, sans doute. Mais jy pense : peut-tre que le pays de lpouse a sign des accords avec la France, relatifs  la fiscalit ??? Ce serait bien plus simple, alors. Sinon, pour moi, il faut vendre, dfinitivement, et avant de "dmnager".




> Paul, faut vraiment que tu ailles prendre un rdv avec un comptable...


Mais "pmithrandir", un comptable compte ! Ce serait plutt un conseiller fiscal quil me faudrait ! Cest--dire un avocat spcialiste du droit fiscal Cest pas pour ma bourse. Je ne suis pas sr quen ce qui concerne les non-rsidents, eux-mmes soient bien au courant des rgles qui ne font que changer, et aujourdhui, nous avons les mmes sources, sans doute.

Jtais l-bas il y a trois mois et il ny a rien  faire. En dehors du fait quune assignation  payer aura t fructueuse -- lavocat ma cot >~1000, mais jai rcupr <~11000--, la situation reste inchange et inchangeable : impossible de vendre tant que limmeuble est occup par une activit commerciale.

De toute manire, en mexprimant ici, je dnonce les abus du fisc, et je suis content parce que cela aura servi au moins une fois. Mme si cest difficile  comprendre, surtout pour les naturellement obtus qui ne sont pas concerns -- et ne le seront jamais --.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...pleurer sur un forum d'informaticiens...


Allez, "Membre minent", je vous accorde votre sixime toile, mais pas en informatique...

----------


## Zirak

> Allez, "Membre minent", je vous accorde votre sixime toile, mais pas en informatique...


Comme on dit, y'a que la vrit qui blesse...  ::zoubi:: 


"Nul n'est cens ignorer la loi", c'tait  toi de faire la dmarche de te renseigner AVANT de partir, de plus, tu as mis X annes  te faire connaitre pour rgulariser ta situation (car tu l'as dit toi-mme, le fisc t'avait zapp (ce qui ne t'as pourtant pas gn tous ces annes l)).

Aprs oui les lois voluent, c'est pareil pour tout le monde, qu'on rside  l'tranger ou non, ce n'est pas spcifique aux expats.

Enfin concernant plus prcisment ton affaire, tu reviens nous dire que tu n'as pas le droit de vendre tant qu'un commerce tient son activit dans les murs, mais si tu es propritaire des murs, c'est comme pour un appart, commerce ou non, il y a bien eu un bail de sign non ? Bail qui normalement, peut-tre renouvel ou NON, tous les X temps, non ?  

Les baux commerciaux ne pouvant pas tre  dure indtermine, et vu depuis le temps que dure ton affaire, tu as largement dpass les 9 ans minimum mme si ton affaire tait concern par cette exception, dans cela fait donc un moment qu'il ne devrait plus y avoir de commerce dans les murs, et que tu aurais du pouvoir vendre.

Donc encore une fois, si tu l'avais voulu, tu pourrais tre sorti de cette situation depuis belle lurette, donc non, je ne vais pas pleurer sur ton sort.

----------


## Neckara

> Enfin concernant plus prcisment ton affaire, tu reviens nous dire que tu n'as pas le droit de vendre tant qu'un commerce tient son activit dans les murs, mais si tu es propritaire des murs, c'est comme pour un appart, commerce ou non, il y a bien eu un bail de sign non ? Bail qui normalement, peut-tre renouvel ou NON, tous les X temps, non ?


Ce n'est, malheureusement, pas aussi simple que cela.

Pour faire court, en France, tu es oblig de renouveler le bail commercial (sauf exceptions dfinies par la loi e.g. travaux, etc.) sinon tu devras payer une trs chre contre-partie.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est, malheureusement, pas aussi simple que cela.
> 
> Pour faire court, en France, tu es oblig de renouveler le bail commercial (sauf exceptions dfinies par la loi e.g. travaux, etc.) sinon tu devras payer une trs chre contre-partie.


Des sources ? 

Car sur le site du service public : 




> *Un bail commercial ne prend pas fin  son terme, sans se renouveler automatiquement.*


Donc a ok, a colle avec ce que tu dis.





> Il ne prend fin que par l'effet *d'un cong donn par le bailleur* ou le locataire, ou d'une demande de renouvellement de la part du locataire. *Ainsi  l'expiration du terme du bail, soit le bailleur notifie un cong, soit le locataire notifie une demande de renouvellement, soit le bail se poursuit par tacite prolongation.*






> S'il souhaite voir son bail renouvel, le locataire doit, dans les 6 mois qui prcdent l'expiration du bail, en demander le renouvellement au bailleur par acte d'huissier ou par lettre recommande avec avis de rception. Il peut en faire la demande  tout moment au cours de sa tacite prolongation. 
> 
> La demande doit reproduire, sous peine de nullit, la formule suivante :  Dans les 3 mois de la signification de la demande en renouvellement, le bailleur doit, dans les mmes formes, faire connatre au demandeur s'il refuse le renouvellement en prcisant les motifs de ce refus.  dfaut d'avoir fait connatre ses intentions dans ce dlai, le bailleur est rput avoir accept le principe du renouvellement du bail prcdent.


https://www.service-public.fr/profes...sdroits/F22854


Mais il n'y a rien qui parle de situations spcifiques pour que l'employeur puissent donner ce congs ( part que cela doit tre fait dans les temps au niveau des dates, comme  peu prs n'importe quel rsiliation de contrat / abonnement), aprs oui, le locataire peut effectivement contester, et que cela se rgle  coups d'huissier, mais c'est dj partir sur la plus mauvaise version possible...


Edit: en plus si le bail est en cours depuis plus de 12 ans sans avoir t renouvel, il peut dplafonner le loyer, et demander un loyer plus haut (dans la limite du lgal), si a se trouve le commerce ne pourra pas se le permettre et donc ne pourra renouveler le bail.

Enfin bref, y'a pleins de trucs  faire /  essayer de plus utile que de venir faire un sujet  charge contre le prsident / le gouvernement...

----------


## Neckara

> Des sources ?


Cela ne sert  rien de me demander des sources si tu les donnes toi-mme  ::mouarf:: .

Mes sources viennent principalement de mes cours, il faudrait que je recherche exactement les articles de loi.
Aujourd'hui je cours un peu  droite et  gauche avec une connexion internet pourrie, j'apporterais plus de prcision quand je serais dans de meilleures conditions.




> Mais il n'y a rien qui parle de situations spcifiques pour que l'employeur puissent donner ce congs ( part que cela doit tre fait dans les temps au niveau des dates, comme  peu prs n'importe quel rsiliation de contrat / abonnement), aprs oui, le locataire peut effectivement contester, et que cela se rgle  coups d'huissier, mais c'est dj partir sur la plus mauvaise version possible...


 partir du moment o tu dois donner le(s) motif(s) de ce refus, c'est que ton motif doit-tre "valable".

Aprs tu dois avoir un article de loi un peu pompeux qui doit plus ou moins dire un truc du genre "cause de travaux, blabla ou motif lgitime et grave", avec une part d'interprtation du juge (j'essayerais de le chercher un peu plus tard).
Pour les motifs exacts... je refuse de m'avancer d'avantage, demandez plutt  un juriste  ::aie:: . En effet, il faut alors prendre en compte les textes de lois et les jurisprudences, or je n'ai pas le temps de lire tout cela (si a vous intresse, lgifrance regroupe tout cela), et je n'ai pas trop envie de dire des btises.

Aprs oui, le locataire peut contester, et il ne se gnera pas si le motif de non-renouvellement est ~ illgal. Donc on va essayer d'viter cela autant que possible en donnant un motif lgitime et lgal.




> Edit: en plus si le bail est en cours depuis plus de 12 ans sans avoir t renouvel, il peut dplafonner le loyer, et demander un loyer plus haut (dans la limite du lgal), si a se trouve le commerce ne pourra pas se le permettre et donc ne pourra renouveler le bail.


Je ne parierais pas trop dessus, mais cela pourrait tre un moyen en effet.
Par contre, jappellerais  la plus grande prudence, on ne sait jamais.




> Enfin bref, y'a pleins de trucs  faire /  essayer de plus utile que de venir faire un sujet  charge contre le prsident / le gouvernement...


On est bien d'accord sur ce point l.

Au passage :



> tu reviens nous dire que tu n'as pas le droit de vendre tant qu'un commerce tient son activit dans les murs


En France, c'est faux (idem, les sources ds que j'aurais le temps, p-e ce soir). Tu peux vendre, mais le commerce sera "prioritaire" pour acheter. Et si on vend  un tiers, je pense mme que cela n'annule pas le contrat-bail.

----------


## Invit

> Mais "pmithrandir", un comptable compte ! Ce serait plutt un conseiller fiscal quil me faudrait ! Cest--dire un avocat spcialiste du droit fiscal Cest pas pour ma bourse. Je ne suis pas sr quen ce qui concerne les non-rsidents, eux-mmes soient bien au courant des rgles qui ne font que changer, et aujourdhui, nous avons les mmes sources, sans doute.


Souvent ces gens sont pays  la performance, au pourcentage de ce qu'ils te font gagner/conomiser.




> Enfin concernant plus prcisment ton affaire, tu reviens nous dire que tu n'as pas le droit de vendre tant qu'un commerce tient son activit dans les murs, mais si tu es propritaire des murs, c'est comme pour un appart, commerce ou non, il y a bien eu un bail de sign non ? Bail qui normalement, peut-tre renouvel ou NON, tous les X temps, non ?


Surtout, qu'est-ce qui empche de vendre alors que le local est lou ? J'ai rien trouv l-dessus.

----------


## pmithrandir

le comptable fait aussi de l'optimisation et du conseil.
Je vis aussi a l'tranger et j'ai pos quelques questions auxquelles ils avaient des rponses.

Pour l'impossibilit de vendre un local lou, c'est plus une grande difficult qu'autre chose normalement.
Tu peux vendre, mais personne ne veut acheter.

Pierre

----------


## Zirak

> Cela ne sert  rien de me demander des sources si tu les donnes toi-mme .


Non mais j'avoue que le lien que j'ai donn, ne contenait pas normment d'infos, aprs bon, c'est le site des services publics, si il n'y a pas plus d'infos, c'est peut-tre que tout est l, mais avec toutes les jurisprudences et autres, comme je sais que tu traines quand mme pas mal sur LCP, le journal officiel, et autres, tu aurais pu avoir des lments plus rcents / prcis que j'aurais pu louper.  ::):

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Comme on dit, y'a que la vrit qui blesse...


Quelqu'un bless ???  ::roll:: 




> Pour faire court, en France, tu es oblig de renouveler le bail commercial (sauf exceptions dfinies par la loi e.g. travaux, etc.) sinon tu devras payer une trs chre contre-partie.


Tout n'est pas perdu puisque les "baills" sont de mauvais payeurs... Mais la partie rgulirement paye jusqu' il y a peu (partie domicile) est occupe par une personne ruse et calculatrice qui a plus de 65 ans => autres difficults.

EDIT :
L'ide de le loi, qui est juste me semble-t-il, est que si un "bailleur" veut se dfaire du commerce, il doit indemniser l'occupant pour compenser la perte d'exploitation du fond de commerce. Autrement dit, il doit "racheter" le fond de commerce, en quelque sorte. Je sais que c'est une bonne loi parce qu'elle n'existe pas ici, et il est classique que les loueur augment exagrment le montant du loyer dans le seul but d'jecter l'occupant, ce dans l'espoir de profiter du bon fonctionnement du commerce en place.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...Pourquoi certains recevraient une maison gratos et dautres non ?
> ... Ce nest pas particulirement idiot que la maison revienne  lEtat pour loger ceux qui en ont besoin.



Il me semble qu'il y a incohrence entre ces deux phrases... Dans un tel cas, moi, je ne trouverais jamais de boulot et recevrais tout de mme une maison d'un proprio dfunt (avec ou sans descendance ?).




> Une petite remarque liminaire tout dabord. Je ne suis pas fondamentalement contre la proprit, jai mme plutt tendance  penser, de faon intuitive, quelle est indispensable sous certaines formes.



voir 


> ...la notion de proprit nest pas naturelle...





> ...Or, il me semble que justement, le point central se trouve l, dans la notion dusage. Quest-ce qui est important: possder un objet, ou pouvoir sen servir quand on veut? Est-il prfrable de possder un objet inutile, ou davoir une potentialit dusage sur un objet utile?
> 
> Et l vous devez certainement commencer  comprendre o je veux en venir... Tous ces phnomnes rcents sont lapplication concrte de lide que ce qui est important dans la proprit, cest, en ralit, lusage.
> 
> Cest la raison pour laquelle je crois quil serait temps de repenser totalement notre conception de la notion de proprit. Parce quaujourdhui, sous le libralisme triomphant, lide globalement perue de la proprit ressemble plus  "linterdiction  autrui de profiter de lobjet possd", plutt que des considrations sur lusage.



OK. Dans le beau monde auquel on peut rver, ce serait  qui, de grer les biens dun dfunt ? Ltat ? non. Lui dirait seulement les biens doivent tre redistribus. Cette distribution serait gratuite ? Non, cest impensable. Qui grerait cette redistribution (gratuite ou onreuse) ? Tt ou tard, il y aurait des hommes dans un tel circuit: je ne peux imaginer quune telle gestion serait saine  long terme. Pour que le citoyen puisse suivre le devenir des biens, cette gestion devrait tre local, non ? Dautant que ce sont probablement des locaux qui sont intresss. Pour ma part, il mest difficile dimaginer quelque chose de ce genre, mais jadmets que ma propre culture date de si longtemps (< moyen ge), quil mest difficile dimaginer un tel nouveau monde

Parlons de lentreprise. Le crateur est dcd, les hritiers sont tartes et / ou dsintresss et la bote coule lanne suivante. En craquant leur argent, les descendants ont pay des taxes (20% en France, 7% en Suisse). Quelquun devrait normalement reprendre les machines, les locaux, peut-tre mme les salaris. Bref,  part des vacances forces pour les salaris, dun point de vue communautaire, rien nest pas perdu. Il ne sagit l que dune transition suite  un phnomne connu quest la mort -- de l'entreprise, suite  celle de son crateur --. Nous parlons dun monde malheureusement pass, qui naurait pas encore t contamin par lEuropanisation, les lobbies et la globalisation, ni domin par la seule finance

Par contre, il semble quil soit facile de vendre un bien et de se tirer  ltranger avec le capital. L, pour moi, cest communautairement discutable. Je peux bien lcrire ici, puisque mme si cela donnait des ides  nos administrateurs qui n'en sont pas, ce ne serait pas applicable, vu que les transferts de capitaux entre pays sont vitaux pour les fraudeurs et que ce sont eux qui nous gouvernent En tout cas, je vous prie de croire que jai demand confirmation de la possibilit de transfrer  l'tranger largent dune vente (vous devinerez de quel bien) avant de lenvisager : cela ne semblait poser de problmes qua moi (problmes philosophiques, bien sr)! Notez qu'il est encore interdit d'entrer dans certains pays avec une assez grosse quantit d'argent en espce. S'il s'agissait de lutte contre la dliquescence, les seuls vendeurs sont recherchs, pas ou plus les spculateurs et autres rats de banque !

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Et il faut savoir que + de la moiti des "ligibles"  une place handicape sont en mesure de se dplacer *normalement* (et dans la petite moiti qui reste, peu sont en fauteuil par exemple). Je nai pas les chiffres exacts ici, mais je les ai  la Mairie


Jaimerai bien les connatre, ces chiffres. Et jaimerais savoir aussi ce que veut dire normalement. Mon pouse (notre problme a dj t voqu ici) peut se dplacer seule, en sappuyant dune main sur quelque chose ou une paule humaine, et en faisant avancer sa jambe "morte" en tenant son appareil orthopdique de lautre. Visiblement, votre remarque a choqu plus dun lecteur, puisquils ont t assez nombreux  ragir.

 noter que j'ai cherch  pouvoir disposer de ces stationnements pour elle, lors de nos passages : c'est quasiment impossible vu qu'il faut attendre des mois avant que le dossier soit tudi. Et comme il faut le macaron pour pouvoir y stationner, mme si le handicap ne laisse aucun doute.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Envoy par Emmanuel Kant
> 
> Dans les tnbres, l'imagination travaille plus activement qu'en pleine lumire.


Voici ce qui mest venu  lesprit en (re)lisant cette citation... ::weird:: 

Je suis incapable de cit une source, mais jai lu (?) les rsultats dune exprience. Pendant leur croissance, des souriceaux auraient t spars en deux groupes, lun au calme dans un endroit sombre et trs silencieux et lautre dans une ambiance bruyante et trs riches en lumires fortes et changeantes. Les scientifiques auraient ensuite dissqu les btes une fois matures et auraient constat des diffrences dans le nombre de connexions inter-neuronales. Sans dire quil y a un rapport direct entre lun eu lautre (cette exprience est  lorigine ou elle ne fait que corroborer), la "stimulation prcoce" est  la mode pour les jeunes enfants.

Par ailleurs, je me souviens dincidents entendus alors que jtais trs jeune, o des enfants rejets (par leur mre  cause dun beau-pre, typiquement) taient enferms des nombreuses heures dans le noir, dans un placard ou une cave. Tous ces humains taient victimes dun retard mental svre.

Conclusion : mfions-nous des tnbres !  ::aie::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

parlant de mes difficults  vendre cet immeuble


> ou peut-tre qu'il en demande trop, on ne sait pas en fait


Au dpart, je ne voulais pas faire dargent. Cest pas mon truc et cest comme a -- nen dplaise aux obtus -- et considrant le caractre familiale du contexte Jai donc cherch  connatre lindice du coup de la construction donn par lINSEE, et qui permettait anciennement de calculer la valeur dun immeuble. Sur cette base, la nouvelle mthode de calcul [de la plus-value] men trouve, et pour les non-rsidents dans mon cas, taxe comme sur mon revenu, cest--dire  35.5%...

Jai crit au dpart parce quaucun professionnel ne veut vendre si le propritaire ne veut pas faire de plus-value. Et dans mon cas, la ncessit de vendre se fait de plus en plus imprieuse. Javiserai quand le jour salvateur dannoncer un prix arrivera.




> Les impts vont bientt augmenter


Ma frangine ma dit ce jour, quil tait annonc une augmentation des impts, parmi d'autres calamits !!! Aprs tout, il suffit de demander, les "sans-dents" ne peuvent peut-tre pas mordre, mais savent si bien cracher (au bassinet).

Alors, heureux ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Au passage :
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				tu reviens nous dire que *tu n'as pas le droit de vendre* tant qu'un commerce tient son activit dans les murs


Cest du *bien baveux* (qc), comme trop souvent sur ce forum. Franchouillard pour franchouillard, je demande la citation : o ai-je crit que je n'avais pas le droit ou quil mtait interdit de vendre ?

Je ne peux (logiquement) pas avoir dit a parce que je ne le pense pas, et je ne le pense pas parce que je sais que cest faux. Le problme, dans ce cas bien spcifique, cest que les vendeurs ne veulent pas perdre de temps  initier une vente, et pour cause, les acheteurs ne veulent pas acheter sans pouvoir eux-mmes exploiter lendroit au plus tt, ce qui est tout  fait logique.




> Tu peux vendre, mais personne ne veut acheter.


Rsum complet de Pierre.

Cependant, il y a un cas possible, cest celui de linvestissement (voir Immeuble de rapport): un type disposant dun apport initial pourrait acheter limmeuble dans le seul but de percevoir les loyers (qui correspondent +/- au remboursement de son prt, etc.) comme un pro de limmobilier. Le premier notaire contact ma dit queut gard au prix demand, limmeuble tait intressant sous cet angle (je crois que dans son approche, il avait considr 7 ans avant retour sur investissement, mais franchement, j'ai oubli les dtails).




> Surtout, qu'est-ce qui empche de vendre alors que le local est lou ? J'ai rien trouv l-dessus.


Mais oui ! Pas la peine de chercher !

----------


## Neckara

> Cest du *bien baveux* (qc), comme trop souvent sur ce forum. Franchouillard pour franchouillard, je demande la citation : o ai-je crit que je n'avais pas le droit ou quil mtait interdit de vendre ?


Ce n'est pas moi qu'il faut citer.

Je n'ai pas dclar que tu avais affirm quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Zirak

> Ma frangine ma dit ce jour, quil tait annonc une augmentation des impts, parmi d'autres calamits !!! Aprs tout, il suffit de demander, les "sans-dents" ne peuvent peut-tre pas mordre, mais savent si bien cracher (au bassinet).
> 
> Alors, heureux ?


Sauf que ta frangine m'a l'air aussi au courant que toi, puisque a fait dj plusieurs mois que le gouvernement a annonc une baisse des impts sur 2017 (donc sur le paiement des impts de 2016), et si j'ai bien suivie, les impts de 2017 devraient eux sauter, car l'on passerait en prlvement  la source  partir de 2018.





> Le problme, dans ce cas bien spcifique, cest que les vendeurs ne veulent pas perdre de temps  initier une vente, et pour cause, les acheteurs ne veulent pas acheter sans pouvoir eux-mmes exploiter lendroit au plus tt, ce qui est tout  fait logique.


Le vendeur c'est toi, donc si tu veux pas perdre ton temps  initier une vente, encore une fois, de quoi viens-tu te plaindre ? C'est sr que si tu ne mets pas le bien en vente, il ne sera jamais vendu, et tu continueras de payer des impts dessus...

Et si les acheteurs ne veulent pas acheter sans pouvoir exploiter l'endroit au plus tt, bah changes d'acheteurs... 
Et puis pourquoi l'endroit ne serait pas exploitable si il y a dj un commerce en fonctionnement ? 

T'en raconte tellement, un coup noir, un coup blanc, qu'on s'y perds dans la situation au final, du coup faut pas t'tonner d'avoir des rponses  ct de la plaque...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Ce nest pas moi quil faut citer.
> Je nai pas dclar que tu avais affirm quoi que ce soit.


Vous pouvez donc vous permettre dcrire _tu reviens nous dire que tu nas pas le droit de vendre_. Quelle cobardise.




> Sauf que ta frangine ma lair aussi au courant que toi, puisque a fait dj plusieurs mois que le gouvernement a annonc une baisse des impts sur 2017 (donc sur le paiement des impts de 2016), et si jai bien suivie, les impts de 2017 devraient eux sauter, car lon passerait en prlvement  la source  partir de 2018.


Javoue avoir zapp cette info, tout simplement parce que je ny crois pas. Je suis prt  parier que a ne vaudra pas pour les non-rsidents (oui, jen suis  la paranoa).





> Le vendeur cest toi, _et la suite de ce poste_


Non, je suis le propritaire.

Pour vous, Zirak, Jhsite (un peu) entre mauvaise foi ou crtinisme. Il serait strile de tenter de vous enseigner / apprendre puisquil vous suffisait de lire et (plus difficile pour vous) de comprendre  moins que vous ne soyez membre virtuel de la Geheime Staatspolizei et vous contentiez de vocifrer parce que c'est votre nature,  l'instar de ceux qui vous accorde des pouce en l'air.

----------


## Zirak

> Non, je suis le propritaire.


Qui cherche  vendre non ?  ::aie:: 

Ou alors pourquoi tu viens nous parler de la difficult  vendre un bien (dj occup par un commerce ou non d'ailleurs) ? 

C'est bien ce que je disais, tu pars de tellement de cts  la fois, qu'on ne sait plus le pourquoi du comment...

J'ai bien compris qu'au dpart, tu venais rler car on voulait t'imposer "fortement" sur un bien en France qui ne te rapporte pas grand chose, mais si tu ne comptes pas vendre, le problme est rsolu, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on peut faire pour toi ???? Tu paies tes impts, et tout est termin, pas besoin d'en dbattre 6 mois...  ::roll:: 

Y'a pas besoin d'tre expat pour trouver le montant de certains impts injuste, mais bon, c'est comme a, et ce n'est pas en venant poster ici que cela changera quoi que ce soit  la situation.





> Pour vous, Zirak, Jhsite (un peu) entre mauvaise foi ou crtinisme. Il serait strile de tenter de vous enseigner / apprendre puisquil vous suffisait de lire et (plus difficile pour vous) de comprendre  moins que vous ne soyez membre virtuel de la Geheime Staatspolizei et vous contentiez de vocifrer parce que c'est votre nature,  l'instar de ceux qui vous accorde des pouce en l'air.


Bizarrement, on est plein  avoir compris la mme chose, mais c'est moi le seul dbile ? Si personne n'a rien compris, c'est peut-tre que l'explication n'tait pas clair non ?

Aprs si on est tous des cons, rien ne te retient hein, a fera un calimro de moins  se coltiner, on n'est pas des assistantes sociales.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Vous pouvez donc vous permettre dcrire _tu reviens nous dire que tu nas pas le droit de vendre_. Quelle cobardise.


C'est une citation triple buse !

Je ne suis pas l'auteur de ces mots.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> C'est une citation triple buse ! Je ne suis pas l'auteur de ces mots.



C'est pas moi, c'est l'autre  ::roll::  !

Oui, Zirak, je vais pouvoir (re)"partir" de ces pages : j'en ai fini de cette relecture. J'avais marqu ce fil comme rsolu, esprant clore le dbat fil, mais quelqu'un a supprim ce marquage : un belliqueux qui a du me considrer lche, sans doute.

Une fois encore, quelqu'un de concern est tomb sur ces pages -- en se manifestant -- et a me plat. Cette personne y aura trouv de linformation, j'espre, bien que noye dans un bruit d'enfer.

Pour la suite, je rpondrai si j'en ressens la ncessit.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Re-bonjour,

Je suis inscrit sur la liste consulaire du pays o je rside : banal.  loccasion de cette inscription, on vous suggre dindiquer votre adresse lectronique afin de vous prvenir en cas de problmes quelconques pouvant aboutir  un danger potentiel pour les ressortissants franais, par exemple. Bien. Mais cette liste dadresses est visiblement fournie aux spammeurs politiques de toutes couleurs. Aujourdhui, ces courriels aboutissent dans une bote  spam  laquelle je jette un il de temps en temps. Voici donc le contenu quelque peu modifi, dun des derniers mails reus, que je place ici pour appuyer mon propos : l*tat franais abuse normment*. Vous aurez devin que cette personne rside en Amrique du Nord, pays avec lequel la France a pass des accords relatifs  la fiscalit.

-----------------------

Rejoignez _parti_, le mouvement qui dfend le plus les droits des Franais expatris en Amrique *du Nord*.
http://_parti_.fr/bidon.html { Rejoignez-nous ici pour construire _parti_ }

Mes chers compatriotes,

{ CSG/CRDS }, { prlvement  la source }, { non-dductibilit des charges sur les revenus de source Franaise }, { exit tax }, { plan de retraite 401k }, { dispositif Scellier, dispositif Dufflot et Pinel }, { redevance tv }... Tant de dispositifs fiscaux qui ne respectent pas lquit avec les Franais rsidant en France sur lesquels je me bats pour vous depuis 4 ans.

Vous connaissez mon combat incessant pour faire respecter le droit  un traitement juste des Franais rsidant  ltranger.

Encore une fois ce matin lors de lexamen des articles du Projet de Loi de Finances pour 2017 { jai rappel que *les Franais de ltranger taient victimes diniquits fiscales* }, exemples  lappui.

Suite  mon intervention, un rapporteur du budget de ltat pour la commission des finances { *a publiquement et honntement reconnu dans lhmicycle, que ce que je soulevais tait rel* }.

Contrairement au ministre du budget qui reste sourd  nos remarques depuis 4 ans et { *ne tient pas parole sur les groupes de travail quil nous a promis* }, la commission des finances de lAssemble Nationale a accept de sengager

Jai demand que, ainsi que le prvoit la procdure, en cas de non-rponse du Gouvernement, { que les rapporteurs procdent  un contrle sur pices et sur place }.

{ Ma collgue X, membre de la commission des Finances, a appuy ma demande }.

Le Prsident de la Commission des finances, mon collgue Y, ma donc demand de lui formuler les questions  soulever dans la perspective dune telle initiative  compter de janvier.

Dici l, je vous propose que nous puissions lister de faon exhaustive avec exemple  lappui, lensemble des problmatiques fiscales que vous rencontrez.

{ En cliquant sur ce lien }, vous pourrez prioriser les sujets voqus et dposer vos propres lments afin que nous puissions, ds dcembre 2016, apporter  la commission des finances toutes les donnes qui permettront, lors de ce contrle au Ministre des Finances, de ne pas oublier de sujet fiscal vous concernant, en tenant compte de la diversit selon les pays.

Fraternellement,

Truc Machin
Prsident de _parti_
Dput des Franais

-----------------------

_NB: Je rappelle  tout visiteur arriv sur cette page par hasard mais parce qu'il est intress par le problme de fiscalit (entre autres) des contribuables non-rsidents que les informations se trouvent page 1 et le rsum est ici._

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Les Franais de ltranger : nouvelle vache  lait des candidats  la Prsidentielle
si vous avez suivi les derniers alas de llection prsidentielle franaise, vous avez pu constater quaprs la Primaire de la Droite, la France tait dsormais* engage dans la Primaire de la Gauche;
A cette occasion, les candidats de tous bords cherchent  se dmarquer,  faire la diffrence,  trouver de *bonnes ides* pour tenter de gagner des voix !
Cest ainsi que le candidat de lextrme gauche Jean-Luc Mlenchon vient de proposer de taxer TOUS LES FRANAIS DE LTRANGER, via un impt universel, reposant sur la nationalit, et qui viendrait donc sajouter  limpt pay dans le pays de rsidence !
Lide est simple  Limpt sera donc universel [] et M. Mulliez (qui possde de nombreuses enseignes de grandes distributions dont Auchan, Dcathlon et Leroy Merlin) comme les autres, paiera ses impts en France  a assn le candidat  llection prsidentielle.
Ainsi , pour lutter contre lvasion fiscale dune poigne de riches , M. Mlenchon entend taxer plus de 3 Millions de Franais , issus des classes populaires et des classes moyennes : afin de pourfendre quelques nantis, il sen prend  de vrais travailleurs!
Les Franais de ltranger : nouvel enjeu des lections Prsidentielles ?
Mme si le "risque" de voir ce candidat emmnager au Palais de llyses est faible , par contre le risque de le voir propager cette proposition auprs de ceux qui en manquent , est grande , tels :
- Arnaud Montebourg qui a dj annonc quil intgrerait JL Mlenchon dans sons quipe sil gagnait la primaire ,
- ou encore Emmanuel Macron , qui faute de programme pour les Franais de ltranger envoie des appels  ides aux expatris *en tant que Franais tabli hors de France, vous tes dans une position privilgie pour tmoigner de ce qui marche chez vous*

La plupart des grands partis politiques franais nont aucun programme, aucune proposition spcifique, destine aux Franais de ltranger !
Pourtant, vous le savez bien, vous qui comme moi vivez loin de la France, nous avons nos propres difficults, nos propres contraintes, nos propres attentes, et elles sont bien diffrentes de celles des Franais rsidant en France;

______________________________________________________________________________

Ceci est un tir d'un spam. En effet, si vous vous inscrivez sur une liste consulaire et que vous donnez votre adresse lectronique, le consulat se fait un plaisir de la communiquer aux poliptichiens de tous partis (quoi que... je ne me souviens pas avoir reu quoi que ce soit du FN).
Les Le-Pen dputs europens, Mlenchon dput europen. FA sera l, j'espre...
Il ne me reste vraiment plus de candidat pour qui voter en guise de NON, STOP!

----------


## GPPro

Je dirai juste ceci : vous avez choisi de quitter la France, dmerdez vous... Pour avoir boss en Suisse quelques annes et avoir vcu en haute Savoie et vu comment se comportait les franais de l'tranger, 0 piti. Ca bouffe  tous les rateliers, a triche ds que a peut (spcialit : toucher les aides des deux cots de la frontire), a passe son temps  cracher sur la France et a se dpche de rentrer au pays au premier gros ppin (exemple classique : la sant, bah oui, la scu a fait chier de la payer, sauf quand on est malade ! - Mais y'a les tudes des gamins aussi, parce qu' l'tranger, a coute cher ces conneries l...).

----------


## TallyHo

Toucher les aides des 2 cts n'est pas un sport uniquement franais, a se fait dans tous les pays. Idem pour le comportement, ce n'est pas spcifique aux franais, tu as des sacrs cas dans les touristes trangers aussi. Pour le "dmerdez vous", on peut tre  l'tranger, a n'enlve pas pour autant nos droits  la scu,  la protection de l'tat, etc... et mme participer  l'effort national (impts par exemple).

Ton "dmerdez vous" serait valable si la personne n'a vraiment plus aucun intrt en France, ce qui ne semble pas tre le cas pour Paul puisqu'il semble avoir encore des possessions ici et qu'il paye pour a.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Bonjour,

    Voici des nouvelles !  :8-): 

    a y est, je ne suis plus propritaire de lobjet de ces abus fiscaux. Les quelques Communistes (des Kmers rouges ?) et autres Nationalsozialisten (javoue, je pense  GPPro en particulier) peuvent se rjouir : cest dfinitif ils nauront plus  intervenir dans ce fil (cest bon pour nous aussi, a nous vite de lire des btises). Pour les autres, jai fait une donation de tout limmeuble  mes deux filles. Quel soulagement pour moi ! Et vous, heureux ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ils nauront plus  intervenir dans ce fil


Ca fait 3 ans que personne n'intervenait dans ce fil, donc bon...

Ha, et osef.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Ca fait 3 ans que personne n'intervenait dans ce fil, donc bon...
> 
> Ha, et osef.


Et alors ?  ::aie:: 

Il est peut-tre lu seulement !  part quelques chiens qui ont aboy quand la caravane est passe, il y a eu des posts intressants, voire enrichissants. Mais pour ceux relatifs au titre de ce forum, la partie intressante sinon essentielle de ce fil est *ici*.

[N'est plus rsolu]

----------

